# Una idea empieza a recorrer las mentes:"En qué mala hora perdió Hitler la guerra"



## fachacine (3 Jun 2020)

Sí, amigo forero que me estás leyendo, abre tu mente, abre tu corazón y reconóceme que esa idea se te ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea de forma fugaz. Y tú, que estás programado en el buenismo y en la fiesta de la democracia, desechas la idea durante unos segundos..."¿Me estaré volviendo loco? ¿Hitler? Pero si es el malo malísimo del siglo XX, que me acuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la EGB... No, déjate de hostias, no te vuelvas loco, fachacine... " Pero la idea no se va, la idea sigue ahí rondando tu cabecita. Como decían en la película Origen (Inception) una idea bien depositada en las mentes puede ser como un virus que se propague. No es solo la revuelta de los negros, son ya demasiadas cosas que se empiezan a juntar en el mundo y que empiezan a asfixiarte, a ti que siempre habías sido un buenazo y un demócrata, un boy-scout en toda regla. No me vais a engañar y lo peor que podéis hacer es engañaros a vosotros mismos, quizá Hitler vio algo que los demás ahora empezamos a comprender. Si la idea ha pasado fugazmente por tu cabeza, no te sientas sucio, quizá la gente tiene un límite y estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite.


----------



## ewallpro (4 Jun 2020)

Ay mi Adolf!!


----------



## hortera (4 Jun 2020)

menudo pagafantas, cuantos niños mandó a la guerra cuando estaba todo perdido, por su culpa estamos todos hasta el culo de negros


----------



## Grupo Wagner (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## Desmond Humes (4 Jun 2020)

Que duro es el invierno ruso...


----------



## fachacine (4 Jun 2020)

hortera dijo:


> menudo pagafantas, cuantos niños mandó a la guerra cuando estaba todo perdido, por su culpa estamos todos hasta el culo de negros



Venga hombre, no culpes a Hitler de lo que hace Soros, no me jodas


----------



## fachacine (4 Jun 2020)

Venga @eL PERRO, es el momento de reconciliarte conmigo, sé que me apoyas en esto


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (4 Jun 2020)

siempre en nuestros corazones.


----------



## Conejo europeo (4 Jun 2020)

Dunkerque fue un error. No me cansaré nunca de decirlo.


----------



## Ordel (4 Jun 2020)

88


----------



## fayser (4 Jun 2020)

Es jodido cumplir años y darte cuenta de que todo lo que te han contado desde pequeño es mentira.


----------



## Al-paquia (4 Jun 2020)

Pero el padre de cayetana de argentinoboluda marques de la prgretada liberó paris junto a de gaulle el traidor a los pies negros que regalo argelia a la moronegrada. Osea que tan bueno no debio de ser.


----------



## hortera (4 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Venga hombre, no culpes a Hitler de lo que hace Soros, no me jodas



si empiezas una guerra es para ganarla, no para matar 50 millones de blancos.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí, amigo forero que me estás leyendo, abre tu mente, abre tu corazón y reconóceme que esa idea se te ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea de forma fugaz. Y tú, que estás programado en el buenismo y en la fiesta de la democracia, desechas la idea durante unos segundos..."¿Me estaré volviendo loco? ¿Hitler? Pero si es el malo malísimo del siglo XX, que me acuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la EGB... No, déjate de hostias, no te vuelvas loco, fachacine... " Pero la idea no se va, la idea sigue ahí rondando tu cabecita. Como decían en la película Origen (Inception) una idea bien depositada en las mentes puede ser como un virus que se propague. No es solo la revuelta de los negros, son ya demasiadas cosas que se empiezan a juntar en el mundo y que empiezan a asfixiarte, a ti que siempre habías sido un buenazo y un demócrata, un boy-scout en toda regla. No me vais a engañar y lo peor que podéis hacer es engañaros a vosotros mismos, quizá Hitler vio algo que los demás ahora empezamos a comprender. Si la idea ha pasado fugazmente por tu cabeza, no te sientas sucio, quizá la gente tiene un límite y estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite.









Disfrutar del capitalismo y del comunismo, de la explotacion y de la miseria.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## perrosno (4 Jun 2020)

Fue una pena que se le fuera la pinza, porque el propósito inicial no era malo. Sólo quería lo mejor para su país, pero luego la cagó con la guerra.


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (4 Jun 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Fue una pena que se le fuera la pinza, porque el propósito inicial no era malo. Sólo quería lo mejor para su país, pero luego la cagó con la guerra.



tienes 15 años? o estudiaste con la LOGSE?


----------



## perrosno (4 Jun 2020)

PROFESOR NORTEÑO dijo:


> tienes 15 años? o estudiaste con la LOGSE?



Es mi opinión y me la follo como quiero. SI no te gusta no me leas.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Videos recomendados. Se recomienda maxima difusion, que tiemble el enemigo:

*Homenaje a Adolf Hitler, Defensor de Europa - (Alerta Judiada)*

*Adolf Hitler, el hombre que sí lucho contra la casta* (video inside).


----------



## Mig29 (4 Jun 2020)

Exacto, a nada que leáis un poco, no digo Mein Kampf, si no libros asépticos, sobre la economía y sociedad del Tercer Reich o de la Italia fascista, os daréis cuenta de que la mayoría de lo que nos han vendido, a los Nazis como la representación de todos los males, es falso.

Nunca antes un sistema se había preocupado tanto por el progreso (real) y el bienestar de la clase trabajadora, nunca un sistema logro un nivel de integración social con un fin común, como la Alemania Nacionalsocialista, y nunca en el siglo XX un pueblo demostró tal voluntad y determinación, buena prueba de ello es que en clara minoría, enfrentados a las mayores naciones del mundo, casi ganan la guerra, y sus enemigos sudaron sangre, pagando 3 o 4 muertos por cada alemán caído.

Sí, hay mucho que admirar en la Alemania Nacionalsocialista, otras cosas no, por ejemplo en mi opinión el antisemitismo exacerbado fue una rémora en muchos casos, ya que la mayoría de los judíos que eliminaron no habían hecho nada para merecer ese final, es más, muchos de ellos, los del antigua Imperio Austrohungaro, habían sido fieles servidores del Imperio, los más integrados de Europa.
Pero antes había que liquidar al Imperio Británico, que ocasiones hubo, y no se hizo. El frente principal desde la caída de Francia debió ser el Mediterráneo, con todo el poderío alemán volcado ahí, y apoyando y mandando a los italianos (buenos soldados pero pésimos mandos), para el verano del 42 Churchill ya estaría pidiendo la rendición y la invasión de la URSS lista.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Jun 2020)

Fugazmente dice, no hay dia que no lo piense.


----------



## Mig29 (4 Jun 2020)

Yo veo muchas semejanzas entre la situación actual en USA y la de Alemania a finales de los 20, es más, creo que el rebrote del auténtico nacionalsocialismo, o fascista, se va a dar en USA en los próximos años. La clase media blanca, empobrecida y abandonada va a responder así. Cada vez más líderes conservadores están virando a unos planteamientos económicos más nacionalistas y sociales, antesala del fascismo. Aún hay esperanza.
Es probable, yo creo que fue algo que usaron para ganar votos y se les fue de las manos. El antisemitismo crecio mucho en alemania a causa de la llegada de miles de ultraortodoxos de la URSS y Polonia, que nunca se integraron y que con sus costumbres y no aprender el idioma aleman, siempre fueron mal vistos.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Quizas el gran Adolf no haya fallecido... Quizas regrese con su Ultimo Batallon a poner punto y final a esta epoca de oscuridad.

*¿Fallecio realmente Hitler en Berlín? La venida final del Avatara. (Video inside)*


----------



## V. Crawley (4 Jun 2020)

Mi tío Adolfiño era demasiado mantequillas. Podía haber ganado si hubiera sido más hijoputa pero el pobre prefería hacer ofertas de paz para que la mamarracha alcohólica de Churchill se limpiara el ojal con ellas.


----------



## Max Kraven (4 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí, amigo forero que me estás leyendo, abre tu mente, abre tu corazón y reconóceme que esa idea se te ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea de forma fugaz. Y tú, que estás programado en el buenismo y en la fiesta de la democracia, desechas la idea durante unos segundos..."¿Me estaré volviendo loco? ¿Hitler? Pero si es el malo malísimo del siglo XX, que me acuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la EGB... No, déjate de hostias, no te vuelvas loco, fachacine... " Pero la idea no se va, la idea sigue ahí rondando tu cabecita. Como decían en la película Origen (Inception) una idea bien depositada en las mentes puede ser como un virus que se propague. No es solo la revuelta de los negros, son ya demasiadas cosas que se empiezan a juntar en el mundo y que empiezan a asfixiarte, a ti que siempre habías sido un buenazo y un demócrata, un boy-scout en toda regla. No me vais a engañar y lo peor que podéis hacer es engañaros a vosotros mismos, quizá Hitler vio algo que los demás ahora empezamos a comprender. Si la idea ha pasado fugazmente por tu cabeza, no te sientas sucio, quizá la gente tiene un límite y estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite.



Efectivamente, estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite. Vamos, que la gente empieza a estar hasta los cojones y olvidan una cosa del pueblo español, que es muy "borrego", que tiene tragaderas, pero que cuando el pueblo español se levanta, son preferibles las llamas del infierno, porque al pueblo español no lo para nadie.


----------



## daputi ha muerto (4 Jun 2020)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Mi tío Adolfiño era demasiado mantequillas. Podía haber ganado si hubiera sido más hijoputa pero el pobre prefería hacer ofertas de paz para que la mamarracha alcohólica de Churchill se limpiara el ojal con ellas.




Inglaterra había participado en el Proyecto Manhattan y en abril “45, el genocida Churchill solicitó bombardear con cinco bombas atómicas a Alemania .... eso es historia.


----------



## Secret_Societies (4 Jun 2020)

Creo bastante evidente que más de uno y de dos se hubiesen cambiado de bando de saber que la Europa liberada iba camino de la locura progresista y la invasión moronegra de hoy en día.

Quien sabe si de aquí a 200 años se considerará 1945 el punto de inflexión para el fin de la Europa blanca y cristiana...

También te digo que a saber que hubiese sido del Reich a la muerte de Hitler y la camarilla del NSDAP que mismamente aquí en España nos comimos una infiltración izquierdista de caballo a la muerte del abuelo Paco


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (4 Jun 2020)

Secret_Societies dijo:


> Creo bastante evidente que más de uno y de dos se hubiesen cambiado de bando de saber que la Europa liberada iba camino de la locura progresista y la invasión moronegra de hoy en día.
> 
> Quien sabe si de aquí a 200 años se considerará 1945 el punto de inflexión para el fin de la Europa blanca y cristiana...
> 
> También te digo que a saber que hubiese sido del Reich a la muerte de Hitler y la camarilla del NSDAP que mismamente aquí en España nos comimos una infiltración izquierda de caballo a la muerte del abuelo Paco



200 años??

a este ritmo de invasion y su tasa de natalidad, a europa no le quedan ni 50 años de vida.

al menos a la europa tal como la conocimos e imaginamos.

puede que quede un bastion de la vieja europa en el este , que sera la que lidere la ultima batalla.


----------



## Seren (4 Jun 2020)

Fue una guerra entre lo que es la eurozona hoy contra Rusia, Usa y la pérfida

Por cierto el llamado fascismo nacio y lo extendio Italia, aunque se lo han grabado a fuego a los alemanes gracias el cine anglosajón probablemente.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Jun 2020)

Ni mucho menos, tras la capitulación de Francia muchos daban por hecho que Alemania ganaría la guerra. Cuando se inició Barbarroja, los medios británicos decían que la derrota y la capitulación de la URSS era inevitable. En Japón después de los fulgurantes éxitos iniciales de la campaña en Rusia, creían firmemente en el triunfo alemán. En España mismo, basta con tirar de hemeroteca y leer periódicos como ABC. Yo lo hago a veces. En 1941 Alemania a simple vista parecía invencible.


----------



## V. Crawley (4 Jun 2020)

a dos metros bajo tierra dijo:


> Inglaterra había participado en el Proyecto Manhattan y en abril “45, el genocida Churchill solicitó bombardear con cinco bombas atómicas a Alemania .... eso es historia.



Pero la guerra empezó en el 39 y Hitler nunca usó el brutal arsenal de armas químicas que tenía Alemania, que acojonaba hasta a los soviéticos. Pero bueno, todo eso es ya leche derramada y no vale de mucho pensar cómo habrían sido las cosas si se hubiese actuado de otra forma. Ahora nos toca pagar y más que seguramente convertirnos en una minoría perseguida en nuestros propios países.


----------



## SolyCalma (4 Jun 2020)

Hitler era un hijo de puta, pero ni de lejos el más hijo de puta ni el único.

Eso no quita que la historia que nos han contado y nos siguen contando es la de los vencedores, y que la figura de Hitler y lo que lograron los nazis es muy "admirable" y todavia sigue resultando espectacular lo que pasó en su época, la segunda guerra mundial es increíble. Eso si es muy triste y da hasta miedo pensar en haberla vivido pues son millones de personas organizadas y dispuestas a morir y matar por su nación o ideas, algo inconcebible hoy en día.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Es una pena que en este foro la presencia pro nacionalsocialista no este mas presente y se haga mas fuerte. Por desgracia abunda mucho de lo contrario.


----------



## El Gran Cid (4 Jun 2020)

hortera dijo:


> si empiezas una guerra es para ganarla, no para matar 50 millones de blancos.



Un blanco globalista e internacionalista no sirve de nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Si, porque en este país todos somos blanquitos, de ojos claros y 1'80

Seguriamos siendo un país de putas, camareros y, además, jabón


----------



## fachacine (4 Jun 2020)

Mig29 dijo:


> Yo veo muchas semejanzas entre la situación actual en USA y la de Alemania a finales de los 20, es más, creo que el rebrote del auténtico nacionalsocialismo, o fascista, se va a dar en USA en los próximos años. La clase media blanca, empobrecida y abandonada va a responder así. Cada vez más líderes conservadores están virando a unos planteamientos económicos más nacionalistas y sociales, antesala del fascismo. Aún hay esperanza.



Este es el tema del hilo, creo que el hartazgo de muchas cosas nos está devolviendo a los años 20 en Alemania. ¿Hemos hecho alguna vez el ejercicio intelectual de ponernos en la piel de los alemanes de los años 20 y tratar de comprender los motivos que a ese pueblo tan culto y trabajador les llevaron a votar a Hitler? No, ese ejercicio no lo hemos hecho porque nos da miedo y porque nos han inculcado que es pecado hacerlo, pero si pudiésemos viajar en el tiempo me juego los huevos a que los alemanes estaban hartos de cosas muy parecidas a las cosas por las que nosotros estamos cada vez más y más hartos. En mi opinión, ni todo el dinero de Soros podrán evitar que se repita la historia, si algo es inmutable e inexorable en la naturaleza es la acción - reacción.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Hasta que dejásemos de serlo de pronto, verás que diver.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Jun 2020)

Y porque Hitler y todo lo relacionado con el programa nazi es para consumo interno alemán. ¿Que nos debería importar a nosotros, los españoles, toda la propaganda antieslava y de conquista del espacio vital en el Este?. Absolutamente nada. Ideológicamente España estaba en el mismo barco que Alemania e Italia pero nuestros objetivos eran diferentes. Franco quería Gibraltar y el Rosellón. Franco tampoco tenía nada en contra de los judíos en particular, el gobierno español salvó a multitud de ellos concediéndoles la ciudadanía española. A los pogres les escuece eso, no conciben que el régimen franquista salvara a judíos.


----------



## jpjp (4 Jun 2020)

o se vuelve a dios o nuestro futuro va a ser muy negro.


----------



## Mig29 (4 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Este es el tema del hilo, creo que el hartazgo de muchas cosas nos está devolviendo a los años 20 en Alemania. ¿Hemos hecho alguna vez el ejercicio intelectual de ponernos en la piel de los alemanes de los años 20 y tratar de comprender los motivos que a ese pueblo tan culto y trabajador les llevaron a votar a Hitler? No, ese ejercicio no lo hemos hecho porque nos da miedo y porque nos han inculcado que es pecado hacerlo, pero si pudiésemos viajar en el tiempo me juego los huevos a que los alemanes estaban hartos de cosas muy parecidas a las cosas por las que nosotros estamos cada vez más y más hartos. En mi opinión, ni todo el dinero de Soros podrán evitar que se repita la historia, si algo es inmutable e inexorable en la naturaleza es la acción - reacción.



Exacto, muy interesante lo que dice.
Leer sobre la República de Weimar es un ejercicio interesante. Berlin eres el Prostibulo del Mundo, donde la prostitution infantil, el sexo sin frenos, la homosexualidad y la perversion se mezclaban con una miseria económica galopante. Y a los políticos solo les interesaba el poder. Los rojos haciendo conatos revolucionarios(las revoluciones de 18 y la rusa estaban muy presentes, con toda la muerte que conllevaron).
Eso llevo al pueblo alemán a votar a Hitler. Y este, en menos de 2 años cambio las tornas. Alemania paso de ser un país miserable y aplastado, a tener pleno empleo, a mandar a sus obreros de viaje en cruceros de lujo, volvió a ser una potencia industrial y más adelante militar, se quitó de encima las humillaciones, y recuperó la determinación y voluntad. Eso nos hace falta en occidente hoy día.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Bueno, eso es secundario. Lo que le importaba al señor Hitler era Alemania y su espacio vital. O sea, la raza típicamente alemana. Seríamos un país conquistado en guerra, con todo lo que eso significa. 

Vamos, lo que pasa ahora con la unión Europea, pero aumentado a la enésima potencia.


----------



## Vistalegre (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## el violador de mentes (4 Jun 2020)

El principal culpable de la derrota del III reich es Hitler.

Invadir Polonia, y provocar la guerra contra Inglaterra era una jugada muy arriesgada (Gran Bretaña seguía siendo una gran potencia, con suministro continuo de materias primas, y una flota poderosa). Al principio le salió bien, expulsando a los ingleses a sus islas.

Pero, movido por un mesianismo particular, o por el consumo de cocaína, decide hacer la guerra contra la URSS, un país más poderoso que Alemania.

El III reich debía haberse acuartelado en sus territorios ocupados a 1941, ya que la falta endémica de petróleo no le permitía mantener una guerra de desgaste. Quizás si hubiera tenido éxito en tomar Stalingrado habría saneado su necesidad de petróleo, pero a costa de riesgos tremendos. Una locura, vamos.

Pero en 1941, con el prestigio y temor que inspiraban el ejército alemán, Hitler debía haberse aplacado y pasar a fase ya defensiva. Con un armisticio con Gran Bretaña, y retirándose de Francia, Países Bajos, Holanda y Dinamarca, reteniendo Austria, Checoslovaquia y la mitad de Polonia, habría tenido suficiente espacio vital. Pero el loco se empeñó en que no, necesitaba de tierras fértiles y plantaciones de esclavos eslavos, llevó a Alemania al suicidio.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Bueno, tú sigue creyendo que desde fuera te van a solucionar las cosas por altruismo. Es igual de estúpido que lo de los inmigrantes que vienen a pagarnos las pensiones.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hasta que dejásemos de serlo de pronto, verás que diver.



Solo hay que sustituir la inmigracion asiatica y africana por la nordica, y el asunto esta resuelto. El sistema, que es muy listo, fomenta intencionadamente la primera.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Son semitas, con predominio negroide, como los judios. Ambos pueblos estan emparentados.

¿Cuál es el origen de la anti-raza judía?


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Solo hay que sustituir la inmigracion asiatica y africana por la nordica, y el asunto esta resuelto. El sistema, que es muy listo, fomenta intencionadamente la primera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 338025



Claro, entre la que estamos tú y yo


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Eso es otra cosa. Podemos ser similares, pero no iguales, y eso al fin y al cabo es lo que pesa en un sistema racial, en donde el que es un poco menos blanco es el servicio. 

Y yo no soy negra, pero tampoco nórdica.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> El principal culpable de la derrota del III reich es Hitler.
> 
> Invadir Polonia, y provocar la guerra contra Inglaterra era una jugada muy arriesgada (Gran Bretaña seguía siendo una gran potencia, con suministro continuo de materias primas, y una flota poderosa). Al principio le salió bien, expulsando a los ingleses a sus islas.
> 
> ...



Lease este libro genial y quedaran saldadas muchas de sus dudas. Hitler nunca busco la guerra, fueron sus enemigos quienes la orquestaron desde el minuto uno.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Querra decir hasta que sean expulsados. Su asimilacion solo traeria el suicido de nuestra raza, la blanca, naturalmente.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Solo hay que sustituir la inmigracion asiatica y africana por la nordica, y el asunto esta resuelto. El sistema, que es muy listo, fomenta intencionadamente la primera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 338025



Están los nórdicos para enviar gente a ninguna parte.. Y das por hecho que España necesita inmigración, no, España no necesita inmigrantes. Lo que es necesario es fomentar la natalidad. No puede ser que nuestros abuelos hayan tenido entre siete y diez hijos y ahora nos conformemos con uno o ninguno. Ese es el problema al que nos enfrentamos.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro, entre la que estamos tú y yo



No hable por los demas, porfavor. Toda la herencia cultural y etnica de los españoles es germanica. Y si lo que le preocupa es el pelo rubio, repito que con una inmigracion nordica controlada a nuestro pais, la unica beneficiosa, y como se ha hecho a lo largo de la historia, el asunto esta resuelto.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Ya. Seremos todo lo homogéneos que quieras, pero no tenemos el poder. Físicamente no nos parecemos a un alemán.


----------



## Octubris (4 Jun 2020)

He escuchado (y espero sacar tiempo para investigar más) que al principio y antes de llegar al poder, fue financiado por el mundo del liberal-capitalismo, para crear la "bestia negra" del momento, como hicieron con Bin Laden, Saddam o Gadafi.

Y que el juguete se les rebeló de verdad.

Si Hitler no hubiera cometido ciertos errores graves, podría haber conquistado toda Europa Continental y hasta hoy.

Demasiado genocida, pero vamos que igual soy yo eh.

No sé hasta qué punto lo de la financiación es real.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> No hable por los demas, porfavor. Toda la herencia cultural y etnica de los españoles es germanica. Y si lo que le preocupa es el pelo rubio, repito que con una inmigracion nordica controlada a nuestro pais, la unica beneficiosa, y como se ha hecho a lo largo de la historia, el asunto esta resuelto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 338030



Habla usted con una rubia de nacimiento, no me cuente historias.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Yo no idea, nunca me preocuparon esas historias. Yo me miró al espejo y negra no me veo


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Jun 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya. Seremos todo lo homogéneos que quieras, pero no tenemos el poder. Físicamente no nos parecemos a un alemán.



Hay alemanes y alemanes. Los jerarcas nazis eran prácticamente morenitos. Que los ves caminando hoy por España y si no te hablan no sabes de donde son. Y luego en España hay también rubitos y pelirrojos, como yo mismo. En pleno S.XXI los estereotipos hace tiempo que quedaron atrás. Ni el alemán promedio es un tipo alto y rubio ni el español promedio es bajo y moreno.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Se equivoca, por minoritaria que fuese esa asimilacion causaria efectos de cualquier modo. ¿Donde estan los limites de esa asimilacion? ¿Quien la va a decidir? La expulsion o las leyes raciales fueron los recursos de los que se echo mano siempre a lo largo del tiempo cuando una minoria extraña hacia acto de presencia. Y si lo que desea es asimilar minorias, repito, hagalo con la nordica. Es ahi donde España se tienen que situar o esta perdida.


----------



## Mark_ (4 Jun 2020)

Lo siento pero no, ni Hitler ni nadie en esa época podían siquiera imaginar el estercolero que se convertiría occidente.

Si Hitler, Churchill o el mismísimo simpatizante comunista de Roosevelt hubieran sabido en lo que se convertirían sus países en el futuro ninguno se habrían declarado la guerra y los hijos de puta de EE.UU jamás habrían obligado a las potencias europeas a abandonar sus colonias, que es el origen de todos los problemas de occidente.

Desde que Europa perdió la hegemonía mundial en 1945 el mundo ha ido cuesta abajo y sin frenos.

Europa es la civilización más grande que ha dado la historia de la humanidad y su decadencia nos ha traido el desastre y la ruina al mundo entero.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya. Seremos todo lo homogéneos que quieras, pero no tenemos el poder. Físicamente no nos parecemos a un alemán.



No claro, nos parecemos mas a un moro o a un gitano, como las hijas del rey actual, por ejemplo. El espacio identitario de los españoles esta en Europa.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Lo que queráis, pero dar la llave del país a un extranjero, sea rubito o morenito, no me parece muy buena idea


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

No se pase, que Gadaffi fue mason y su regimen manejado por la Union Sovietica.


----------



## Amraslazar (4 Jun 2020)

La idea que lleva tiempo recorriéndome la cabeza a mi es que en mala hora le dio al cabo bohemio por empezar esa guerra.

Al marxismo cultural jamás se le habría dejado infiltrarse en la cultura occidental al nivel que lo hizo sin la simpatía que ganó el Comunismo gracias a haber sido aliado de las Democracias.

Recordemos que durante los tres años anteriores, tanto EEUU como Gran Bretaña habían dejado cocerse en su propia mierda a la República Española, viendo con agrado como Francisco Franco se cargaba a todos los rojos de España, sin importarles demasiado que fuera con aviones y cañones alemanes e italianos.

La gran cagada de Hitler fue firmar el Pacto Germano-Soviético. Hasta entonces había gozado de relativa buena prensa en Occidente, se le tenía como el mal menor frente a Stalin, que era el Ogro. Pero Hitler se las apañó para invertir las tornas en los años siguientes a la invasión de Polonia. Cuando tus tanques han arrasado Francia y tus aviones están bombardeando Gran Bretaña, se lo dejas en bandeja a los progres para convencer a todo el mundo que los fascistas son el mal mayor y que los comunistas son gente maja y aliades.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

¿Los mios? Vienen directos de la zona norte de Burgos bajando desde Cantabria, como los de todo castellano.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Se olvida de unos cuantos padres mas. Todo el concepto politico de España fue fundado por los godos. Lo importante es que nuestra configuracon actual esta elaborada a partir de las invasiones del norte. Sobre las "minorias" como moros, moriscos, judio o gitanos, ya sabemos lo que paso con ellas.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> No claro, nos parecemos mas a un moro o a un gitano, como las hijas del rey actual, por ejemplo. El espacio identitario de los españoles esta en Europa.



El espacio identitario de los españoles esta en España


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

América es otra cosa


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Ah, pues fíjate que bien    

Voy a qué me den el carnet


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El espacio identitario de los españoles esta en España



Y España pertenece al espacio identitario europeo, que es al que estamos unidos y ligados por herencia cultural y racial.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Pero tambien cuenta. Sin su aporte no habria ni reconquista ni unidad politica.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Y España pertenece al espacio identitario europeo, que es al que estamos unidos y ligados por herencia cultural y racial.



Pero nunca debería ceder la soberanía a terceros, que es lo que hubiera pasado con Hitler de manera total y sin rechistar.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Ja, ja, ¿en America? Estos patriotillas son increibles. Quieren asimilarnos con panchos tiraflechas e indios guacamayos solo por que parlotean español. Los que somos blancos, independiente del pais de origen, tenemos que ser leales tambien a nuestra raza.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

¿Y quién te ha dicho que no lo esté? Pero os montáis unas pajas mentales de ordago de la gran Europa feliz y hermanada con tito Hitler a la cabeza.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Totalmente independientes y con una cultura más o.menos propia. Une el idioma, la religión y pico mas


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero nunca debería ceder la soberanía a terceros, que es lo que hubiera pasado con Hitler de manera total y sin rechistar.



No hablo de soberania politica, que nos la ha secuestrado la democracia capitalista y globalista, sino de acercamiento etnico-cultural. Crear otra Unidad de Europa, como proponia el nacionalsocialismo, es el objetivo que deberiamos marcarnos. Lo que conocemos ahora ES la anti Europa, instalada por las plutocracias vencedoras en el 45.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Pero Hitler no había ocupado en guerra ni Italia ni España, solo había una alianza.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

No es ningun prejuicio ni imaginacion fantasiosa mia, es que estoy cansado de escucharlo de los presuntos patriotas e hispanistas de todo pelaje. Tienen la brujula distorsionada. Ahi tienes a Vox, fascinado por nuestros "hermanos" allede los mares.


----------



## el violador de mentes (4 Jun 2020)

La idea de raza alemana es una tontería.

En Europa hay unos tipos más nórdicos y otros más sureños, y todo mezclado, salvo en las Escandinavias, donde todos son rubios.

El tipo "racial" es muy semejante en toda europa, con mucha mezcla. No hay nada que caracterice a un Alemán que no pueda ser al mismo tiempo Húngaro, francés o español.

Por ejemplo, el periodista Rodrigo de la Almudena, que es de Murcia, podría pasar por alemán.







Pues bien, este señor no es murciano, sino alemán y se llama Marten.

La otra cara de la formación profesional dual alemana

Esta foto en blanco y negro y no te das cuenta de que son españoles:


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Jun 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> América es otra cosa



América es nuestro espacio vital, Dios tuvo a bien entregárnosla para conquistarla y evangelizarla. Objetivo alcanzado al 100%. Como escribió el cronista Cieza de León.

_"Cuando me puse a escribir para la gente de hoy y del futuro, sobre la conquista y el descubrimiento de que nuestros españoles hicieron aquí en el Perú ,no podía sino reflejar que estaba tratando con uno de los más grandes asuntos sobre los que uno podría escribir acerca de todo lo referente a la historia secular. Donde los hombres han visto las cosas que han visto aquí? Y pensar que Dios ha permitido que algo tan grande haya permanecido escondido del mundo durante tanto tiempo en la historia, desconocido para los hombres y luego dejó que se encuentre, descubra y gane todo en nuestro tiempo"_


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

La división se ganó a fuerza de armas, así que mucha unión no había. ¿Quién me dice que no pasaría en la Europa feliz que proponen? Yo solo sé que quien tiene poder cada día quiere más y más, así que no me daría buena espina que mi país lo dirigieran terceros.

Apunto el libro


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Pero es que necesitáis mezclando cosas. Que me parece bien que gata alianzas, lo que no me parece es una perdida de soberanía. Solo es eso


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La división se ganó a fuerza de armas, así que mucha unión no había. ¿Quién me dice que no pasaría en la Europa feliz que proponen? Yo solo sé que quien tiene poder cada día quiere más y más, así que no me daría buena espina que mi país lo dirigieran terceros.
> 
> Apunto el libro



Nuestro pais ya esta en manos de segundo y terceros, y jamas nuestros politicatros y patriotas constitucionales nos hablan de lo libres que somos.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> América es nuestro espacio vital, Dios tuvo a bien entregárnosla para conquistarla y evangelizarla. Objetivo alcanzado al 100%. Como escribió el cronista Cieza de León.
> 
> _"Cuando me puse a escribir para la gente de hoy y del futuro, sobre la conquista y el descubrimiento de que nuestros españoles hicieron aquí en el Perú ,no podía sino reflejar que estaba tratando con uno de los más grandes asuntos sobre los que uno podría escribir acerca de todo lo referente a la historia secular. Donde los hombres han visto las cosas que han visto aquí? Y pensar que Dios ha permitido que algo tan grande haya permanecido escondido del mundo durante tanto tiempo en la historia, desconocido para los hombres y luego dejó que se encuentre, descubra y gane todo en nuestro tiempo"_



Veis, esto es a lo que me refiero yo. Con la evangelizacion comenzo la primera fase de la globalizacion. En fin, lo dejo para otro dia. 
Arriba Europa. White Unity.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Nuestro pais ya esta en manos de segundo y terceros, y jamas nuestros politicatros y patriotas constitucionales nos hablan de lo libres que somos.



Pues por eso, que no hubiera cambiado nada de nada. Ahora estamos en manos de terceros, con Hitler lo estaríamos también


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Es que estamos diciendo lo mismo


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Por cierto, y quienes gobiernan a los alemanes son los judios de la plutocracia y la alta finanza. Son ellos quienes se hicieron con el control de ese pais parasitandolo hasta el presente e introduciendo su modelo economico de libre mercado.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Nuestro pais ya esta en manos de segundo y terceros, y jamas nuestros politicatros y patriotas constitucionales nos hablan de lo libres que somos.



Es un secreto a voces, Europa es un satélite de Estados Unidos y los países europeos poco más que estados clientelares. Incluso la OTAN que se supone que es una alianza en la que Estados Unidos ejerce como un especie de _primus inter pares_ ,los americanos tienen el poder absoluto y la capacidad de decisión del resto de miembros de la alianza es prácticamente cero.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues por eso, que no hubiera cambiado nada de nada. Ahora estamos en manos de terceros, con Hitler lo estaríamos también



Hitler era de los nuestros. Trajo la libertad a Europa. Todo lo que se hizo y se desarrollo alli, especialmente en materia economica, es lo que se deberia aplicar y desarrollar como balsamo contra el capitalismo apatrida y explotador que padecemos.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Te felicito por el hilo. A veces lo intento yo, pero no hay manera. Me debe de tener medio foro en el ignore.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hitler era de los nuestros. Trajo la libertad a Europa. Todo lo que se hizo y se desarrollo alli, especialmente en materia economica, es lo que se deberia aplicar y desarrollar como balsamo contra el capitalismo apatrida y explotador que padecemos.



Hitler era de los suyos. Le importaba el espacio vital alemán ante todo, y si ese espacio se quedase corto alguna vez, ten por seguro que nosotros sobraríamos en nuestro propio territorio.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Es que veo mucho romanticismo con el tema Hitler.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

Pues mira, es un buen ejemplo


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hitler era de los suyos. Le importaba el espacio vital alemán ante todo, y si ese espacio se quedase corto alguna vez, ten por seguro que nosotros sobraríamos en nuestro propio territorio.



Hitler era un hombre de estado y conocia perfectamente las inquietudes de cada nacion. Ademas, no era imperialista como si lo es la democracia. Su victoria hubiese redundado tambien es nuestra libertad, pues europa se hubiese desembarazado del capitalismo y las potencias del oro. Franco finalmente se alio con quien no debia, y nos metio en mil foros internacionales que no debia, y asi acobo todo. El españolito explotado por las oligarquias de siempre. Lo que reivindico es que como pueblo eurodescendiente debemos incorporarnos a un proyecto supranacional mas ambicioso, sin renegar de nuestras soberanias, naturalmente, formado por los paises de raza blanca. Eso es lo que no va a permitir nunca el judio.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jun 2020)

No sé, me parece que os estáis montando el cuento de la lechera, pero vosotros mismos. Yo me retiro, que mañana es día de escuela.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Lo de "dictador" digaselo usted a los 80 millones de alemanes y austeiacos que le apoyaron. Estoy convencido que ellos no lo veian igual. Para dictadores ya estan nuestros actuales politicos, Trump y Putin entre otros, multimillonarios, quienes permiten todo tipo de abusos a la poblacion.


----------



## Guanovirus (4 Jun 2020)

Tranquilos, por el camino que vamos es cuestión de tiempo que salga otro. El problema es si será demasiado tarde.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2020)

Si la epidemia más o menos fake, ya está acabando a qué viene la deuda de doscientos mil millones de euros que anunció el coletas cuando sólo había 4 muertos ?

Si el mayor de los problemas son las colas de las peluquerías, los gimnasios , las vacaciones en la playa y la reserva de hotel, si la gente está deseando volver a ponerse a trabajar y a tope ¿ a qué viene las lágrimas del viruelo diciendo que QUE GENERACIONES VENIDERAS ENTENDERÁN QUE LAS HAYAMOS ENDEUDADO !!!! 

*¿ A QUÉ VIENE EL EFECTO LLAMADA Y REGALAR UN SUELDO A EXTRANJEROS SI SE SUPONE QUE HAY PARADOS EN ESPAÑA ? 


¿ Qué necesidad hay de limosnas si hay tantas cosas por hacer y reactivar la economía ? *


* ¿ qué importa no tener oro si tenemos nuestra fuerza laboral ?
" si desea vivir en viviendas el trabajador debe construirlas " *

( no lo digo yo, lo dice el Führer en este vídeo de 5 minutos. no os lo perdáis ) 



ADOLF HITLER - PATRÓN TRABAJO


----------



## needmoney (4 Jun 2020)

si hitler hubiera ganado la guerra no me creo que a largo plazo no intentara una dominacion mundial. su plan ultimo seguro que era eso, el reich 9000 seria el imperio nazi mundial, nos barreria cuando viera la oportunidad. igual que si usa russia china o hasta el gordo de norcorea tuvieran la oportunidad de expandirse lo harian pero no pueden


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Venga @eL PERRO, es el momento de reconciliarte conmigo, sé que me apoyas en esto



He empezado a escribir una respuesta para este hilo a las 2 de la mañana, pero son las 5 y aun no he terminado de escribir, asi que casi que mejor que lo dejo para mañana y cago hilo.

Europa murio en 1945. Lo de jicler, no es mas que un punto mas en la evolucion de la historia. De la historia del judaismo, de la historia de la banca, de la usura, del feudalismo. Como la gente no tiene ni puta idea de historia, pues no entiende nada. La gente es analfabeta y retrasada, le hablan de jirler y es como cuando le hablas del hombre del saco a un niño de 2 años. 

La bajocada necesita un monstruo inventado para poder justificar las atrocidades que han cometido para someter y saquear el mundo, en especial europa. 

Mañana cagare el hilo. Pero eso no justifica que seas tan subnormal como para ponerle el culo ala judiada ahora y hacerte chupabarandillas, tal como quieren, para provocar muerte y distopias que duren años. Espabila, que parece mentira


----------



## Javichu87 (4 Jun 2020)

Cuenta tu historia


----------



## Cosme Oriol (4 Jun 2020)

La verdad que este cartel da mal rollo con la de años que tiene viendo la situación actual si le pones la cara de Soros o Gates al dibujo. Tranqui newtral no soy nancy libertad de expresión y todo eso, facts are facts


----------



## el violador de mentes (4 Jun 2020)

Algunos judíos en todo caso, ya me dirás que "elemento subversivo" podía ser Ana Frank o tantas familias alemanas o de los territorios ocupados que resultaban ser judías.

El oponerse de manera tan cerril contra los judíos supuso la pérdida para Alemania de grandes talentos; como fue el caso de Albert Einstein; no fue Albert Einstein quien atacó a Alemania, fue Alemania quien atacó a Albert Einstein. Quizás Alemania así habría obtenido la bomba atómica en primer lugar, sin esa manía persecutoria contra los juden.

Y luego, si los judíos europeos, antes del III reich, no tenían por qué oponerse a Alemania, con Hitler la población judía se unió a la resistencia o simpatizaba con ella. Pero es normal ¿qué habrías hecho tú si resultara que fueras judío en esa época? Porque es muy fácil ver las cosas desde la barrera, pero ten un poco de empatía; si el III reich gana tú y tu familia se convierte en ganado al servicio de la raza maestra, o sois exterminados para librar Europa de tu "raza". Obviamente Hitler no fue muy inteligente enemistándose con todo el orbe.

Y el Holocausto fue real; millones de judíos desaparecieron de Europa; países como Polonia, Ucrania o Bielorrusia perdieron a toda su población judía, exterminada por los nazis, millones y millones. También perecieron millones y millones de civiles o prisioneros en los campos de concentración.

El 60% de los prisioneros soviéticos capturados por los nazis perecieron en los campos de concentración; 3 millones de soldados soviéticos perecieron como perros, que se dice pronto.


----------



## fastcharly (4 Jun 2020)

La virgen! Lo de este foro es ya una auténtica perversion. Es el colmo ver como defendeis el nazismo, el fascismo y el franquismo. Es de auténtica vergüenza y encima algunos deseando que la iglesia vuelva a moralizarnos jaja. 
Me queda el consuelo que sois una minoría que os Juntais en vuestra cueva, como esta. Por lo demás incluso vosotros mismos sabéis de sobra que jamás volveréis a ser mayoría de nada. Sólo os queda lloriquear entre vosotros. Que triste


----------



## elpelos (4 Jun 2020)

Que daño hizo el que prohibiesen la Santa Inquisicion.


----------



## Primitivo (4 Jun 2020)

El mundo quería la decadencia y eso es lo que tienen ahora.


----------



## Komanche O_o (4 Jun 2020)

*Madre mía..como vienen los gordigranudos de alterados...*


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Es el socialismo masonico y judio, idiota, el de Marx y de Engels, con el dinero de los liberales Rothschild y los Soros.


----------



## Wein (4 Jun 2020)

Y por errores de los alemanes y sobre todo de sus aliados. Italia un lastre, Japón metiendo de lleno a los EEUU en lugar de atacar la URSS. Liado también en China

La potra que tuvo EEUU fue descomunal, demasiado les ha duraro el "imperio"


----------



## patroclus (4 Jun 2020)

No voy a entrar en contestar a otros posts que son muchas paginas y seria mucho trabajo.

Sobre el titulo del hilo, pues hay que ver como esta Europa y como estaba en los años de Hitler de paz. 

No habia feminazismo, no habia moronegros, Europa era una potencia industrial, habia trabajo, se podian crear hogares, habian nacimientos, no habia delincuencia, la mujer era sagrada hoy es un fetiche con culo, boca y coño. 

En fin al que le guste esto que lo disfrute.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Jun 2020)

Hace un par de semanas abrí un hilo preguntándome por qué jamás en los documentales o fragmentos de vídeo sobre aquella época subtitulan los discursos del Fuhrer. Si tantas barbaridades decía, mejor que sean conocidas por todos, no? Ah no, que si se la gente normal se entera de lo que en realidad proclamaba igual entendían muchas cosas...


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Jun 2020)

Hitler nunca tuvo malas palabras para con los españoles. Odiaba a Franco por su catolicismo, pero admiraba al pueblo español, sobre todo cuando le informaron del ardor guerrero de la División Azul.


----------



## Jose (4 Jun 2020)

La usura puede, pero no ha habido gente más magufa que los nazis...


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas abrí un hilo preguntándome por qué jamás en los documentales o fragmentos de vídeo sobre aquella época subtitulan los discursos del Fuhrer. Si tantas barbaridades decía, mejor que sean conocidas por todos, no? Ah no, que si se la gente normal se entera de lo que en realidad proclamaba igual entendían muchas cosas...



No solo no los subtitulan, sino que como ya sabreis en las peliculas los nazis siempre salen hablando en aleman. Debe de ser para distanciarlos aun mas del espectador, para que no empatice con ellos. Parece que es algo estudiado en psicologia, pues dotaria a los nazis con un plus de inhumanidad mas.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> No solo no los subtitulan, sino que como ya sabreis en las peliculas los nazis siempre salen hablando en aleman. Debe de ser para distanciarlos aun mas del espectador, para que no empatice con ellos. Parece que es algo estudiado en psicologia, pues dotaria a los nazis con un plus de inhumanidad mas.



El acento alemán de aquella época era una pasada, más gutural que ahora. Escucha por ejemplo al gran Joachim Peiper, valiente héroe de las Waffen SS


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Jose dijo:


> La usura puede, pero no ha habido gente más magufa que los nazis...



Estudiar tu pasado y tus raices no tiene nada que ver con ser un magufo. La propaganda vencedora a difundido muchas patrañas sobre ese tema, como el ocultismo y demas. Ya deje un hilo sobre este tema no hace mucho para despejar algunos malentedidos.

Sectas, magos, satanes y... nazis. La estafa del ocultismo hitleriano.


----------



## Capeto (4 Jun 2020)

Y qué te crees que habría pasado con España y los españoles, de haberse establecido la "Pax Germana" ?

Pues que seríamos ciudadanos de segunda, sólo aptos para servir como camareros en la paz y como carne de cañón en la guerra... Oh, wait !!


----------



## Tigershark (4 Jun 2020)

Fue sin duda una derrota mundial.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> Fue sin duda una derrota mundial.



"Berlín está transformado en un infierno, se combate en cada esquina, el _Bunker _del _Fuhrer _es bombardeado sin cesar por la aviación rusa, por obuses de todos los calibres, las juventudes de Hitler luchan sin dar ni pedir cuartel. Los restos de tropas S.S., los que no han muerto en el frente, en las estepas, se baten desesperadamente, las mujeres, los ancianos: la División S.S. "Carlo Magno", compuesta por franceses, forma un cordón en torno al _Búnker; _los españoles heroicos y hasta monjes tibetanos, ligados misteriosamente a Hitler, entregan allí sus vidas... ¡Qué batalla tan inmensa, qué combate tan glorioso!... También quise estar allí y morir por mi _Fuhrer. _Mi mujer estaba de acuerdo en que lo hiciera y deseó acompañarme. Más de cien nacionalsocialistas chilenos se habían presentado como voluntarios en la ciudad de Valparaíso, pero el Embajador alemán, casado con norteamericana, no los aceptó. Aún viven camaradas que podrían confirmarlo. A mí me lo impidieron amigos alemanes S.S. Tal vez, aun sin saberlo, lo hicieron para que pudiera un día escribir estos libros... Pero hoy _Treinta de Abril, _del Año Cien de nuestra era, con los dientes apretados, lo recuerdo todo. Esa angustia, ese dolor, ese destrozo del corazón..., todo, todo se había acabado; los inmensos sueños de grandeza y redención humana... Hasta que supimos la verdad: _Hitler no había muerto. _Desde los hielos de la Antártica, retornaria...

Un poco antes del final, allá en el _Bunker, _mientras tronaba la metralla, con el sordo, hondo fragor de los hielos que se desprenden de las grandes barreras de los polos, un fiel S.S. preguntó a su _Fuhrer, _con voz enronquecida: "Mi _Fuhrer, _si usted desaparece, ¿por quién combatiremos...?"

Y Adolf Hitler le responde: _"Por el Hombre que Vendrá".._

Camarada, bien sabes que el tiempo ha madurado, que no hay cabida ya para la política contingente. Únicamente, lo habrá para la metapolítica. Terminada la Segunda Guerra Mundial, tras el grandioso experimento del Nacionalsocialismo, de la alquimia racista, de la economía sin usura, del "Frente del Trabajo", de la "Fuerza por la Alegría", de "Suelo y Sangre", del "Espacio Vital", nada nuevo ya queda por realizar en la superficie de esta tierra devastada. Y ello no porque no sea posible volver a intentarlo, pues, de hecho, los guerreros y camaradas del Círculo Externo lo están haciendo aquí, sino porque _todo ya ha sido realizado en otra parte y en otra tierra. En la Primera Tierra, _en el _Anticton _pitagórico, la _Anti-Tierra, _donde Adolf Hitler se trasladó con los más fieles y más puros de su raza, los más leales y donde jamás podrá ser alcanzado, salvo por los Iniciados del Hitlerismo Esotérico. Porque Adolf Hitler se _salió _a otro espacio, a otra realidad.

Esto deberás creérmelo, camarada. Fue parte de la _Operación Barbarroja, _que se cumple después del año 1945 y de la aparente derrota material del Nazismo. Como te lo revelara al comienzo de estas páginas, que ahora he vuelto a releer, me encontré en la Antártica con la más pura presencia del _Avatara, _con su _Pensamiento. _Desde entonces nunca más he dejado de sentir su presencia, en forma de acontecimientos, de situaciones, que son órdenes que yo debo obedecer. Pero El, Adolf Hitler, se halla protegido por círculos concéntricos de barreras impenetrables _("Noli me tangere!"). _Solamente Rudolf Hess, reconstruido en su cuerpo glorioso, de _Vájra _inmortal, en el _Walhalla, _podrá encontrarse hoy en su presencia, en un hoy de _Otro Tiempo. _Y aunque yo me esfuerzo por llegar también allí, como lo harás tú, camarada, sigo, sin embargo, en este plano, en esta Segunda Tierra, para ayudarte a continuar luchando juntos por esos grandes ideales, que no pierden su vigencia, haciéndose por el contrario universales, con el derrumbe y fracaso de todos los sistemas que el judío propiciara. Yo también soy un prisionero del Mito, que hará de mi lo que Él quiera para el cumplimiento exacto de sus construcciones arquetípicas. Ha llegado por esto el momento de la meta-politica, de la imago-política, cuando sin que nosotros mismos lo sepamos habremos triunfado también en lo externo, y en el umbral de la catástrofe, en el filo del desastre universal. Y serán los idealistas de este mundo, los jóvenes que creyeron en la revolución, los que estarán a nuestro lado, al comprender que hemos sido los únicos que jamás claudicaron y que supimos quién era el Enemigo, el que manejaba sus sistemas, sus doctrinas y que las destruyó. Por ello, nuestra Lucha es en más de un plano, como lo fuera la de los Dioses, nuestros ancestros, que llegaron aquí a combatir. Es simultánea, solidaria, "sincronística". Porque nosotros somos esos Dioses que descendieron al pesado y tenebroso mundo del Demiurgo, para tratar de arrebatárselo. Seguiremos sus ejemplos, aun cuando veamos oscurecerse cada vez más el horizonte, sin esperanzas ya. Perseveraremos hasta que _"la esperanza cree, en su propio naufragio, la cosa contemplada..." "Insistiendo en los viejos sueños, para que nuestro mundo no pierda la esperanza..”, _como nos lo ordenara nuestro viejo amigo y camarada, el gran poeta Ezra Pound.

_"Wan allem Untreu werden so bleiben wir dog Treu.” ¡Cuando todos sean desleales, nosotros, nos mantendremos fieles! _Vendrán tiempos muy difíciles para esta torturada tierra, descendiendo en el más oscuro _Kaliyuga, _en especial en Chile, esta patria mística. Tratad, por ello, ¡oh, héroes!, de difundir los ideales de Adolf Hitler. En medio del Océano de la corrupción, del crimen y de la esclavitud, construid islas-refugios, colonias autárquicas inexpugnables, defendidas hasta con los dientes, hasta el último aliento, donde el Enemigo no pueda jamás penetrar. Esto deberán realizarlo los guerreros hitleristas del _Círculo Medio. _Colonias racistas, regidas por los principios del Hitlerismo Esotérico, dentro de una organización concéntrica, circular, hacia el centro, _implosivamente _hacia el _Avatara, _hacia el más recóndito punto de vuestras almas, que es _EL. _Y podréis tener la seguridad de que el _Avatara _jamás os abandonará, porque una vez allí, en el _Centro _inviolable de ese _Círculo, _que los Inkas llamaban _Huilkanota, _una vez sentados en el _Centro _de esa _Flor Inexistente, _en ese CuartelGendarrnería, en esa Colonia regida por los principios ideales del Hitlerismo Esotérico, El vendrá a revelaros el conocimiento de su _Otra Ciencia, _portándoos hacia la Tierra Hueca, hacia _Anticton, _la _Primera Tierra _de los Antiguos, y, luego, hacia el _Walhalla _de Venus, hacia la _Asgard _del Sol Negro y hacia la Hiperbórea del Rayo Verde... ¡Así, seréis invencibles!

Y yo también estaré con vosotros, ¡oh, guerreros! ¡Oh, Sacerdotes-Magos del Hitlerismo Esotérico! ¡Oh, Guerreros deWotan y del Último _Avatara!... _Estaré allí, aunque ya no esté...

Camaradas, aquí nos detendremos, porque _no es posible explicar todas las cosas... Si todas las cosas se explicaran, ya no existirían..._

En este año de 1989, de la era judeo-cristiana, en Piscis, Año Cien de la Era Hitleriana, en Acuario, al cumplirse Cien Años del Nacimiento de Nuestro Exaltado Guía, Adolf Hitler, en quien encarnara el _Fuhrer Prinzip _y también el Ultimo _Avatara, _levantemos hacia Él nuestro brazo, y, en el saludo de la _Männerbunde, _con el _Vara-Mudra _y con el _Mantra _mágico de los trovadores _Minnesänger, _brindémosle finalmente nuestro homenaje de lealtad y veneración eternas:

_Heil Hitler! Sieg Heil!".


Texto de Don Miguel Serrano (1989)._


----------



## AlfredHard (4 Jun 2020)

toda la razón, dicen que el fascismo se cura leyendo y el racismo viajando, pero yo cuanto más leo y más viajo más fascista y racista me vuelvo, curiosamente los que dicen eso son carnaza de fake news de maldito bulo, catedráticos de twiter y gente que llama viajr a ir dos dias a londres comer en un macdonalds echarse un par de fotos para instagram y volver a su nicho paco.


----------



## Lanx (4 Jun 2020)

No podrías ser más exacto. No hay día ni conversación con mis amigos en los que no salga la palabra "racismo" o "facha" o "machista" o "feminista"...

Joder, es tan asfixiante todo esto.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (4 Jun 2020)

Qué manía con Hitler! Qué pensaba Stalin de negros y gays? Y el hiper racista Churchill?? De verdad Roosevelt quería a los negros para otra cosa que no fuese que le votaran?? Pero si ni les dejaba sentarse en el Bus!!

*Estáis centralizando el rechazo a los negros en Hitler y eso es manipular!!*


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (4 Jun 2020)

Hay una cosa que he pensado muchas veces, y es que si Franco hubiese hecho bien su trabajo ahora estaríamos pensando "pobres gitanos, no tenían culpa de nada"...


----------



## Remero consentido (4 Jun 2020)

Sin duda. Destruido y esclavo.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Jun 2020)

Es imposible porque los vídeos con discursos de Hitler subtitulados han sido eliminados de todas las plataformas de vídeo. 

Pero básicamente hablaba de la falsa libertad de prensa, de la dominación económica de la "democracia", del patrón trabajo, la denuncia de la usura, etc


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Jun 2020)

Hitler era un paleto austriaco cuya experiencia de guerra era la IGM, que fue la guerra mas paco de mierda de la historia. Se arrastraban los cañones con mulas y los aviones los hacian con lona. 

Con esa experiencia belica, planteo una estrategia paco de mierda en la IIGM. Se pensaba que los rusos seguian siendo campesinos piojosos temeresos del Zar y los curas, pero se encontro el glorioso ejercito ruso. La maquina de guerra mas poderosa contruida por el proletariado del mundo de la mano del camarada Stalin. 

De no existir la URSS, Hitler hubiera conquistado el mundo. Pero ay amigo!! Habia nacido el primer estado socialista del mundo.


----------



## Poncho129 (4 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí, amigo forero que me estás leyendo, abre tu mente, abre tu corazón y reconóceme que esa idea se te ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea de forma fugaz. Y tú, que estás programado en el buenismo y en la fiesta de la democracia, desechas la idea durante unos segundos..."¿Me estaré volviendo loco? ¿Hitler? Pero si es el malo malísimo del siglo XX, que me acuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la EGB... No, déjate de hostias, no te vuelvas loco, fachacine... " Pero la idea no se va, la idea sigue ahí rondando tu cabecita. Como decían en la película Origen (Inception) una idea bien depositada en las mentes puede ser como un virus que se propague. No es solo la revuelta de los negros, son ya demasiadas cosas que se empiezan a juntar en el mundo y que empiezan a asfixiarte, a ti que siempre habías sido un buenazo y un demócrata, un boy-scout en toda regla. No me vais a engañar y lo peor que podéis hacer es engañaros a vosotros mismos, quizá Hitler vio algo que los demás ahora empezamos a comprender. Si la idea ha pasado fugazmente por tu cabeza, no te sientas sucio, quizá la gente tiene un límite y estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite.



Bueno, la verdad es que yo siempre lo he pensado.


----------



## tovarovsky (4 Jun 2020)

Mig29 dijo:


> Exacto, a nada que leáis un poco, no digo Mein Kampf, si no libros asépticos, sobre la economía y sociedad del Tercer Reich o de la Italia fascista, os daréis cuenta de que la mayoría de lo que nos han vendido, a los Nazis como la representación de todos los males, es falso.
> 
> Nunca antes un sistema se había preocupado tanto por el progreso (real) y el bienestar de la clase trabajadora, nunca un sistema logro un nivel de integración social con un fin común, como la Alemania Nacionalsocialista, y nunca en el siglo XX un pueblo demostró tal voluntad y determinación, buena prueba de ello es que en clara minoría, enfrentados a las mayores naciones del mundo, casi ganan la guerra, y sus enemigos sudaron sangre, pagando 3 o 4 muertos por cada alemán caído.
> 
> ...



Adolfo murió en Sudamerica y entregó tecnología y armamento avanzado llegando a un acuerdo con los yankis y churchilianos para salvar el pellejo. (paperclip) Los héroes fueron todos los que se dejaron el pellejo en los frentes y murieron engañados, trabajando y defendiendo Alemania. En las colonias alemanas de la Patagonia y sur de Argentina, conocen bien la historia real de la gran evasión de jefazos del 3º reich. Todo es una puta mentira.


----------



## tovarovsky (4 Jun 2020)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Pero la guerra empezó en el 39 y Hitler nunca usó el brutal arsenal de armas químicas que tenía Alemania, que acojonaba hasta a los soviéticos. Pero bueno, todo eso es ya leche derramada y no vale de mucho pensar cómo habrían sido las cosas si se hubiese actuado de otra forma. Ahora nos toca pagar y más que seguramente convertirnos en una minoría perseguida en nuestros propios países.



Los britanicos y yankis, ahora tan preocupados por la ecología, lanzaron millones de kilos de esos productos tóxicos al mar baltico. Exactamente igual que hicieron años después con los residuos nucleares lanzados en bidones frente a la costa de galicia, en la zona donde está el prestige hundido.


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Jun 2020)

fayser dijo:


> Es jodido cumplir años y darte cuenta de que todo lo que te han contado desde pequeño es mentira.



Pero absolutamente todo, una sarta de mentiras made in Hollywood y cuanto más investigas más te das cuenta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jun 2020)

Una cita de Hitler:

"
La característica más remarcable del parlamentarismo democrático consiste en que se elige un cierto número, supongamos 500 hombres o también mujeres en los últimos tiempos, y se les concede a éstos la atribución de adoptar en cada caso una decisión definitiva. Prácticamente, ellos representan por sí solos el gobierno, pues, si bien designan a los miembros de un gabinete encargado de los negocios del Estado, ese pretendido gobierno no cubre sino una apariencia; en efecto, es incapaz de dar ningún paso sin antes haber obtenido la aquiescencia de la asamblea parlamentaria. Por esto es por lo que tampoco puede ser responsable, ya que la decisión final jamás depende de él mismo, sino del Parlamento. En todo caso un gabinete semejante no es otra cosa que el ejecutor de la voluntad de la mayoría parlamentaria del momento. Su capacidad política se podría apreciar en realidad únicamente a través de la habilidad que pone en juego para adaptarse a la voluntad de la mayoría o para ganarla en su favor.

Una consecuencia lógica de este estado de cosas fluye de la siguiente elemental consideración: la estructura de ese conjunto formado por los 500 representantes parlamentarios, agrupados según sus profesiones o hasta teniendo en cuenta sus aptitudes, ofrece un cuadro a la par incongruente y lastimoso. ¿O es que cabe admitir la hipótesis de que estos elegidos de la nación pueden ser al mismo tiempo brotes privilegiados de genialidad o siquiera de sentido común? Ojalá no se suponga que de las papeletas de sufragio, emitidas por electores que todo pueden ser menos inteligentes, surjan simultáneamente centenares de hombres de Estado. Nunca será suficientemente rebatida la absurda creencia de que del sufragio universal pueden salir genios; primeramente hay que considerar que no en todos los tiempos nace para una nación un verdadero estadista y menos aun de golpe, un centenar; por otra parte, es instintiva la antipatía que siente la masa por el genio eminente. Más probable es que un camello se deslice por el ojo de una aguja que no que un gran hombre resulte "descubierto" por virtud de una elección popular. Todo lo que de veras sobresale de lo común en la historia de los pueblos suele generalmente revelarse por sí mismo.

Dejando a un lado la cuestión de la genialidad de los representantes del pueblo, considérese simplemente el carácter complejo de los problemas pendientes de solución, aparte de los ramos diferentes de actividad en que deben adoptarse decisiones, y se comprenderá entonces la incapacidad de un sistema de gobierno que pone la facultad de la decisión final en manos de una asamblea, de entre cuyos componentes sólo muy pocos poseen los conocimientos y la experiencia requeridas en los asuntos que han de tratarse. Y es así cómo las más importantes medidas en materia económica resultan sometidas a un forum cuyos miembros en sus nueve décimas partes carecen de la preparación necesaria. Lo mismo ocurre con otros problemas, dejando siempre la decisión en manos de una mayoría compuesta de ignorantes e incapaces. De ahí proviene también la ligereza con que frecuentemente estos señores deliberan y resuelven cuestiones que serían motivo de honda reflexión aun para los más esclarecidos talentos. Allí se adoptan medidas de enorme trascendencia para el futuro de un Estado como si no se tratase de los destinos de toda una nacionalidad sino solamente de una partida de naipes, que es lo que resultaría más propio entre tales políticos. Sería naturalmente injusto creer que todo diputado de un parlamento semejante se halla dotado de tan escasa noción de responsabilidad. No. De ningún modo. Pero es el caso que aquel sistema, forzando al individuo a ocuparse de cuestiones que no conoce, lo corrompe paulatinamente. Nadie tiene allí el coraje de decir: "Señores, creo que no entendemos nada de este asunto; yo a lo menos no tengo idea en absoluto". Esta actitud tampoco modificaría nada porque, aparte de que una prueba tal de sinceridad quedaría totalmente incomprendida, no por un tonto honrado se resignarían los demás a sacrificar su juego.

El parlamentarismo democrático de hoy no tiende a constituir una asamblea de sabios, sino a reclutar más bien una multitud de nulidades intelectuales, tanto más fáciles de manejar cuanto mayor sea la limitación mental de cada uno de ellos. Sólo así puede hacerse política partidista en el sentido malo de la expresión y sólo así también consiguen los verdaderos agitadores permanecer cautelosamente en la retaguardia, sin que jamás pueda exigirse de ellos una responsabilidad personal. Ninguna medida, por perniciosa que fuese para el país, pesará entonces sobre la conducta de un bribón conocido por todos, sino sobre la de toda una fracción parlamentaria. "


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Jun 2020)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas abrí un hilo preguntándome por qué jamás en los documentales o fragmentos de vídeo sobre aquella época subtitulan los discursos del Fuhrer. Si tantas barbaridades decía, mejor que sean conocidas por todos, no? Ah no, que si se la gente normal se entera de lo que en realidad proclamaba igual entendían muchas cosas...



Hace no mucho estaban en algunas páginas sus discursos subtitulados en español, abrían mucho los ojos, mucho...


----------



## edefakiel (4 Jun 2020)

Vaya, alguien que ha leído algo de historia. Sorprendente por estos lares.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (4 Jun 2020)

Grupo Wagner dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 337963



Pues Hitler y Goebbles en esta foto parecen tíos con los que te lo pasarías bien de birras.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (4 Jun 2020)

.ᛟ. dijo:


> ... de gaulle el traidor a los pies negros que regalo argelia a la moronegrada ...



Ese regalo al moro fue la perdición de cientos de familias, pero no sólo las francesas directamente implicadas sino todas las que tuvieron relación con estas. Se levantaron escuelas, viviendas, pozos, regadíos ... todo echado a perder en 2 o 3 años. Los niños sin escolarizar al cabo de meses, las parturientas perdiendo hijos igual ...


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Pues no, no hablo de nada de eso, cosa que si hicieron sus enemigos, como reconocio sin preambulos en una editorial el "Jewish Chronicle" el 8 de mayo de 1942, portavoz de la influyente comunidad judia londinense, cuando declaro que "*hemos estado en guerra contra él (Hitler), desde el primer dia que subio al poder".*


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Jun 2020)

AlfredHard dijo:


> toda la razón, dicen que el fascismo se cura leyendo y el racismo viajando, pero yo cuanto más leo y más viajo más fascista y racista me vuelvo, curiosamente los que dicen eso son carnaza de fake news de maldito bulo, catedráticos de twiter y gente que llama viajr a ir dos dias a londres comer en un macdonalds echarse un par de fotos para instagram y volver a su nicho paco.



Todo lo contrario cuanto más viajas más te das cuenta de las diferencias entre unas gentes y otras y unos países y otros y comprendes qué es lo que NO quieres para tu país.


----------



## Hubardo (4 Jun 2020)

Vi unos documentales sobre el ascenso de Hitler en Telemadrid, y salían bastantes discursos subtitulados. En general era buen orador y no decía barbaridades. En general los documentales eran bastantes tibios, si no fuera por opiniones que intercalaban de historiadores que si era un monstruo y tal cual, se ve a una persona con una gran capacidas de liderazgo y adorado sobretodo por las mujeres. Yo no soy nazi, pero el personaje en sí es fascinante.


----------



## Wein (4 Jun 2020)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Hitler era un paleto austriaco cuya experiencia de guerra era la IGM*, que fue la guerra mas paco de mierda de la historia.* Se arrastraban los cañones con mulas y los aviones los hacian con lona.
> 
> Con esa experiencia belica, planteo una estrategia paco de mierda en la IIGM. Se pensaba que los rusos seguian siendo campesinos piojosos temeresos del Zar y los curas, pero se encontro el glorioso ejercito ruso. La maquina de guerra mas poderosa contruida por el proletariado del mundo de la mano del camarada Stalin.
> 
> De no existir la URSS, Hitler hubiera conquistado el mundo. Pero ay amigo!! Habia nacido el primer estado socialista del mundo.



Y los romanos arrastraban las catapultas con camiones de hidrógeno.


----------



## Nikolas Sars Covid (4 Jun 2020)

Mucha fe le tienes a la gente promedio.

No se les pasará esa idea por la cabeza porque es que ni siquiera saben quiénes pelearon, quienes ganaron, hace cuánto fue ni nada, y así es muy difícil siquiera empezar a cuestionarse nada. La gente no sabe nada. Les basta con que Hitler era muy malo y racista y ya está.

Y ojo, que Hitler no es santo de mi devoción porque en políticas económicas estoy al otro lado, y el pangermanismo mi pilla lejos; pero de que sabía quién es el enemigo y cómo actúa, de eso no hay dudas.


----------



## Wein (4 Jun 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Todo lo contrario cuanto más viajas más te das cuenta de las diferencias entre unas gentes y otras y unos países y otros y comprendes qué es lo que NO quieres para tu país.



Precisamente los nazis alentaban a los alemanes a viajar y ver la mierda del resto del mundo.


----------



## arriondas (4 Jun 2020)

AlfredHard dijo:


> toda la razón, dicen que el fascismo se cura leyendo y el racismo viajando, pero yo cuanto más leo y más viajo más fascista y racista me vuelvo, curiosamente los que dicen eso son carnaza de fake news de maldito bulo, catedráticos de twiter y gente que llama viajr a ir dos dias a londres comer en un macdonalds echarse un par de fotos para instagram y volver a su nicho paco.



Cuando viajas te das cuenta de que el refrán "cada uno en su casa y Dios en la de todos" es una verdad como un templo. 

Y una cosa es viajar y otra hacer turismo. Lo de irse a Londres durante un finde a hacer lo mismo que haces donde vives, evidentemente no es viajar.



Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Qué manía con Hitler! Qué pensaba Stalin de negros y gays? Y el hiper racista Churchill?? De verdad Roosevelt quería a los negros para otra cosa que no fuese que le votaran?? Pero si ni les dejaba sentarse en el Bus!!
> 
> *Estáis centralizando el rechazo a los negros en Hitler y eso es manipular!!*



Estados Unidos no tenía nada que envidiar a la Suráfrica de los Nats y su Apartheid; la segregación racial era el pan nuestro de cada día, en todos los ámbitos de la vida. Poco les faltó para clasificar a los italoamericanos cono no blancos...

Eran unos tiempos donde la corrección política sencillamente no existía. Ni en Alemania, ni en Italia, ni en Francia, ni en Gran Bretaña, ni en la URSS, ni en los EEUU, ni en España, ni en ningún sitio.


----------



## Wein (4 Jun 2020)

De la guerra recuerdo que le pidio la paz a inglaterra varias veces y de los judios dijo que ningún pais los quería antes de comenzar la guerra ni siquiera Polonia. A los que destacaban en algo como Einstein pues sí, médicos etc pero al 99% de ellos no los querían en ninguna parte, tampoco en EEUU. Igual era porque eran buenos quintacolumnistas como en la PGM.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## WN62 (4 Jun 2020)

A veces pienso que debería haberse plantado, al menos hasta desarrollar armas nucleares disuasorias, con un Reich que abarcase desde Noruega a Francia y desde Holanda al Báltico, con un frente oriental defensivo. Hubiese quedado una Europa muy interesante...


----------



## Wein (4 Jun 2020)

.ᛟ. dijo:


> Pero el padre de cayetana de argentinoboluda marques de la prgretada liberó paris junto a de gaulle el traidor a los pies negros que regalo argelia a la moronegrada. Osea que tan bueno no debio de ser.



Hombre tuvieron su guerra y bastante bestia, Videla y Pinochet aprendieron de como trataban los franceses a los argelinos, pero con el apoyo de EEUU y la URSS, esto lo intuyo no sé si hay evidencias, a los rebeldes argelinos poco podia hacer.


----------



## halt_no_function (4 Jun 2020)

A partir de 1945 Europa perdió mucho protagonismo a nivel internacional, produciéndose entre otros fenómenos la descolonización. No lo habéis descubierto vosotros, aparece en cualquier libro de historia. Ahora bien, ¿significa eso que el bando de Hitler fuese el "correcto"? Yo diría que no.

Para que se vea la analogía en 1814 España expulsó al invasor napoleónico y fue a partir de ahí cuando se perdieron las posesiones en América y España dejó de ser una superpotencia. ¿Significa eso que el bando napoleónico fuese el correcto cuando justo ese bando sometió a una hambruna a la población española?

El 1945 europeo es el 1814 español.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (4 Jun 2020)

Con ese bigote de cepillo no se puede ir a ningún lado hombre, ya se podrían haber dado cuenta.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Jun 2020)

Si hablases de Mussolini o Jose Antonio todavía. Hitler en un nacionalista alemán furibundo. Aunque al menos España tenía la suerte de estar fuera de su campo de actuación o expansión vital.

Si ahora os quejáis de la Merkel imaginaos lo que sería una Alemania Nazi imperial y expansionista, muchísimo más poderosa que ahora.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Jun 2020)

Desde que Adolf perdió la guerra, a Occidente solo han llegado pestes.

Occidente tiene que ser como Oriente: no permitir invasiones de seres nocivos.


----------



## Kolobok (4 Jun 2020)

Auténticos gilipollas los nazis, se metieron en mil frentes, un desgaste brutal, genocitaron alemanes de 20 generaciones porque el tatarabuelo había sido judío. Que subnormales, que forma de echar a la basura una ideología que hubiera dado futuro a Europa.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Jun 2020)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> Dunkerque fue un error. No me cansaré nunca de decirlo.



Hitler tenía la esperanza de que UK se uniera al Eje, habia muchos simpatizantes del nazismo en UK, y muy poderosos, comenzando por el Rey dimitido Eduardo VIII. 

No destryuyó el ejercito inglés en retirada y mandó a Rudolf Hess a intentar convencer a los ingleses.

Los imperialistas ingleses prefirieron la guerra.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Jun 2020)

halt_no_function dijo:


> A partir de 1945 Europa perdió mucho protagonismo a nivel internacional, produciéndose entre otros fenómenos la descolonización. No lo habéis descubierto vosotros, aparece en cualquier libro de historia. Ahora bien, ¿significa eso que el bando de Hitler fuese el "correcto"? Yo diría que no.
> 
> Para que se vea la analogía en 1814 España expulsó al invasor napoleónico y fue a partir de ahí cuando se perdieron las posesiones en América y España dejó de ser una superpotencia. ¿Significa eso que el bando napoleónico fuese el correcto cuando justo ese bando sometió a una hambruna a la población española?
> 
> El 1945 europeo es el 1814 español.



Europa murió en 1945. No por la derrota de Hitler sino porque se cerró un ciclo que se abrió con la paz de Westfalia. La europa Católica (es decir universal) heredera natural del imperio romano y freno del Islam quedó relegada y sustituida por una europa de las naciones y por tanto nacionalista que se tiró casi 4 siglos pugnando entre si por la hegemonía mundial y continental, con el concurso cizañero permanente como no de los británicos, que no cejaron hasta mandar ellos.

Al final la confrontación sobre todo entre Alemania y el Imperio Británico terminaron por provocar la implosión del sistema por aniquilación mutua.

Lo digo en serio y no por ser español. Si España hubiese sofocado la insurrección protestante y hubiese conseguido imponer una hegemonía católica, que nuca fue tiránica o despótica, Europa ahora sería la dueña de todo el orbe. Y por supuesto el Islam se hubiese reducido a su mínima expresión, porque España hubiese continuado su cruzada por todo el norte de Africa y posiblemente hubiese también evangelizado el area subsahariana.


----------



## arriondas (4 Jun 2020)

Wein dijo:


> Hombre tuvieron su guerra y bastante bestia, Videla y Pinochet aprendieron de como trataban los franceses a los argelinos, pero con el apoyo de EEUU y la URSS, esto lo intuyo no sé si hay evidencias, a los rebeldes argelinos poco podia hacer.



Los EEUU y la URSS están detrás de la llamada descolonización. En 1956 ya amenazaron a franceses y británicos por haber intervenido en Suez. Ese fue el pistoletazo de salida.


----------



## arriondas (4 Jun 2020)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Si hablases de Mussolini o Jose Antonio todavía. Hitler en un nacionalista alemán furibundo. Aunque al menos España tenía la suerte de estar fuera de su campo de actuación o expansión vital.
> 
> Si ahora os quejáis de la Merkel imaginaos lo que sería una Alemania Nazi imperial y expansionista, muchísimo más poderosa que ahora.



Eso es algo que los neonazis olvidan, u ocultan. El nacionalsocialismo alemán no dejaba de ser el pangermanismo elevado a su máxima expresión, una ideología hecha por y para los alemanes, no para Europa. En todo caso, para lo que ellos pensaban que tenía que ser Europa, su visión. Que no coincide con la nuestra o la de los eslavos. ¿La lucha contra el marxismo? Un vulgar pretexto para materializar sus planes, basta con leer a los autores pangermanistas anteriores a los nazis o las opiniones de la casta prusiana, comenzando por Guillermo II.


----------



## Albion (4 Jun 2020)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Si hablases de Mussolini o Jose Antonio todavía. Hitler en un nacionalista alemán furibundo. Aunque al menos España tenía la suerte de estar fuera de su campo de actuación o expansión vital.
> 
> Si ahora os quejáis de la Merkel imaginaos lo que sería una Alemania Nazi imperial y expansionista, muchísimo más poderosa que ahora.



Don Benito no se quedaba atrás en nacionalismo. Si no hubiera estallado la guerra muy posiblemente habría invadido las Baleares.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jun 2020)

Si tienes miedo , es que estás sabiendo que los que gobiernan son malvados. Solo eso tendría que hacerte ver cual es tu postura politica


----------



## DarkGabo (4 Jun 2020)

Es curioso que entre los amigos mas intimos (y muy buenos amigos) salvo el que es simpatizante de hitler al resto comentas que tu eres NS a grandes rasgos y es poco menos que si fueras una verguenza (y estamos hablando de personas con la que tenemos amigos comunes progres plus plus con las que se da por sentado que es hablar con una pared) Es brutal como esta metido en la conciencia de la gente que el Nacional Socialismo es el mayor crimen de la humanidad.

Y para el OP, es raro el dia que no lamento que los buenos perdieran la guerra.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Jun 2020)

el gran error de Hitler fue invadir Rusia. Le perdió la ambición, pero si hubiera enfocado sus esfuerzos en apuntalar y desarrollar la Europa que había conseguido dominar en su totalidad la historia hubiera sido totalmente diferente. Se habría conseguido una Europa unificada y potente capaz de competir de tu a tu con los usanos, los chinos, los rusos y los que se pusieran por delante. Ahora mismo es una especie de Frankenstein descoordinado, con Alemania como cabeza pensante y el resto de paises por su cuenta. España como decia el chiste es el culo y Portugal la almorrana.

De haber ganado Hitler la guerra, desde luego que aquí en España no nos hubiera ido peor, al contrario, esta situación surrealista e insostenible que tenemos ahora nunca se habria producido.


----------



## Fonsi (4 Jun 2020)

A trump le estan haciendo lo mismo que a hitler


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Jun 2020)

Albion dijo:


> Don Benito no se quedaba atrás en nacionalismo. Si no hubiera estallado la guerra muy posiblemente habría invadido las Baleares.



Lo de Don Benito era una nacionalismo a la mediterranea, se hubiese conformado con unir sus colonias africanas, Grecia y no mucho más. Se llevaba bastante bien con Franco y fue el que más ayudo al bando nacional durante la guerra civil muy por encima de Alemania. 

Dudo yo que se hubiese metido en problemas con España por las Baleares cuando si llegan a funcionar sus planes se hubiese quedado con Malta y Egipto. En todo caso la movida hubiese sido con Francia.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Jun 2020)

The Replicant dijo:


> el gran error de Hitler fue invadir Rusia. Le perdió la ambición, pero si hubiera enfocado sus esfuerzos en apuntalar y desarrollar la Europa que había conseguido dominar en su totalidad la historia hubiera sido totalmente diferente. Se habría conseguido una Europa unificada y potente capaz de competir de tu a tu con los usanos, los chinos, los rusos y los que se pusieran por delante. Ahora mismo es una especie de Frankenstein descoordinado, con Alemania como cabeza pensante y el resto de paises por su cuenta. España como decia el chiste es el culo y Portugal la almorrana.
> 
> De haber ganado Hitler la guerra, desde luego que aquí en España no nos hubiera ido peor, al contrario, esta situación surrealista e insostenible que tenemos ahora nunca se habria producido.



A Alemania no le quedaba más remedio que invadir la URSS y además siempre estuvo en sus planes desde un principio. Donde le salió el tiro por la culata fue en el Oeste. Nunca quiso una guerra total con Inglaterra o Francia. Lo que a su vez le llevó a enfrentarse con los EEUU que con sus prestamos y arriendos a la URSS evitó su colapso en los primeros compases de la guerra.


----------



## OvEr0n (4 Jun 2020)

Agua pasada no mueve molino. A ver que se hace con la que se viene encima.


----------



## Wein (4 Jun 2020)

Albion dijo:


> Don Benito no se quedaba atrás en nacionalismo. Si no hubiera estallado la guerra muy posiblemente habría invadido las Baleares.



Y habría acabado perdiendo Sicilia o Cerdeña.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (4 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí, amigo forero que me estás leyendo, abre tu mente, abre tu corazón y reconóceme que esa idea se te ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea de forma fugaz. Y tú, que estás programado en el buenismo y en la fiesta de la democracia, desechas la idea durante unos segundos..."¿Me estaré volviendo loco? ¿Hitler? Pero si es el malo malísimo del siglo XX, que me acuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la EGB... No, déjate de hostias, no te vuelvas loco, fachacine... " Pero la idea no se va, la idea sigue ahí rondando tu cabecita. Como decían en la película Origen (Inception) una idea bien depositada en las mentes puede ser como un virus que se propague. No es solo la revuelta de los negros, son ya demasiadas cosas que se empiezan a juntar en el mundo y que empiezan a asfixiarte, a ti que siempre habías sido un buenazo y un demócrata, un boy-scout en toda regla. No me vais a engañar y lo peor que podéis hacer es engañaros a vosotros mismos, quizá Hitler vio algo que los demás ahora empezamos a comprender. Si la idea ha pasado fugazmente por tu cabeza, no te sientas sucio, quizá la gente tiene un límite y estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite.



será en tu mente desgraciado!!!!!!


----------



## EGO (4 Jun 2020)

Estos hilos sobre nazis o Hitler siempre acaban llenos de enteraos yendo de estrategas y diciendo "ej que jitler se equivoco atacando Rusia" en vez de hablar sobre las politicas nacionalsocialistas,que es verdaderamente importa.

Los enteraos nunca hablan de la epoca 1919-1939.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Jun 2020)

EGO dijo:


> Estos hilos sobre nazis o Hitler siempre acaban llenos de enteraos yendo de estrategas y diciendo "ej que jitler se equivoco atacando Rusia" en vez de hablar sobre las politicas nacionalsocialistas,que es verdaderamente importa.
> 
> Los enteraos nunca hablan de la epoca 1919-1939.



Esa época se resume en que las potencias imperialistas (UK, Francia, Holanda....) controlaban militarmente medio mundo que eran sus colonias. USA lo hacia , sobre todo en America, mediante sus proxys y dictadorzuelos comprados.

Esa gente nadaba en la abundancia y había puesto los ojos en Europa. El freno era Alemania.


----------



## ElGuanoso (4 Jun 2020)

Puto Hipster si es que tenia razon,















Por que se le tuvo que haber jodido la conexion a final de partida, a y el puto LAG de los cojones, en 1945 no es lo que hoy


----------



## ElGuanoso (4 Jun 2020)

Adolfito vuelve, sin ti las LANES YA no son lo mismo.


----------



## Oligofrenico (4 Jun 2020)

Empieza?


----------



## NCB (4 Jun 2020)

Hitler iba hasta el culo de drogaína.

Así se le ocurrió mandar a sus tropas a conquistar Rusia en invierno vestidos de tiroleses.


----------



## EGO (4 Jun 2020)

Hermericus dijo:


> Esa época se resume en que las potencias imperialistas (UK, Francia, Holanda....) controlaban militarmente medio mundo que eran sus colonias. USA lo hacia , sobre todo en America, mediante sus proxys y dictadorzuelos comprados.
> 
> Esa gente nadaba en la abundancia y había puesto los ojos en Europa. El freno era Alemania.



Hitler no le importo un apice a la judiada internacional,a pesar de su discurso antisemita, hasta que este se paso el bloqueo a su moneda por el forro y mediante el trueque logro tratados comerciales muy importantes.Alemania tenia una moneda solo para uso interno porque en el extranjero nadie la queria.

Incluso la España roja de antes de la guerra civil trocaba tungsteno por maquinaria alemana que venia a traves de la estacion de Canfranc.

...O la rusia de Stalin,que les mandaba grano y petroleo a cambio de asistencia militar o ingenieros industriales.

Eso era intolerable para los narizotas y su sistema capitalista basado en la usura.Habia que acabar como fuera con el patron-trabajo y el sistema de truques entre paises.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (4 Jun 2020)

Recuerdo un libro de Thomas Mann en el que un personaje decía que los españoles eran casi negros


----------



## Cruzado (4 Jun 2020)

Alemania salio de la miseria de la IGM por el trabajo, y no las finanzas,usura o explotacion, de alli el odio de ciertas potencias occidentales con sus imperios coloniales y su parasitarismo.

El «Programa de 25 puntos» del Partido, adoptado en 1920, mencionaba varias demandas económicas, que incluían la «supresión de todos los ingresos no generados por trabajo», «la confiscación implacable de todos los beneficios de guerra», «la nacionalización de todos los negocios que se han formado en empresas», «la participación de los beneficios en las grandes empresas», «el amplio desarrollo de seguros para la vejez» y una «reforma agraria adecuada a nuestras necesidades nacionales» 

Ideologia bastante clara,la diferencia fudnamental con la izquierda Española mas radical: la izquierda Española defiende al lumpen, al parasito, no al trabajador, el verdadero socialismo castiga al vago, al infractor (trabajo en negro) por joder a toda la sociedad, y ya no digamos a los jetas profesionales, el nacionalismo defiende al trabajador, al honrrado y a la gente con ganas de construir algo. Ademas loz Nazis fueron conscientes de potenciar a SUS empresas privadas, a cambio de que dieran buen trabajo y colaboraran con el estado, en la mentalidad progre la empresa siempre es el enemigo...


----------



## JIBA (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## REDDY (4 Jun 2020)

A mí no me gustan los extremistas, de ningún bando. Y Hitler era uno de ellos.

Es lo que pasa, que la gente no aprende.
Vamos dando tumbos de un extremo a otro.
Primero extrema derecha, luego nos vamos a la extrema izquierda, y dentro de poco la gente se radicalizara de nuevo y comenzará a tirar de nuevo a la extrema derecha.
Somos una sociedad de extremos, siempre tendente al conflicto constante entre bandos, que es lo que le interesan a las élites, que nos matemos entre nosotros mientras ellos comen palomitas.

Por el camino nos hemos perdido un gran partido como Ciudadanos (partido que tenía medidas muy buenas y útiles para impulsar la economía española, pero a la vez una "derecha" con una mentalidad más acorde al siglo XXI, alejada de la mentalidad casposa de la extrema derecha. Y no tenían pinta de bufones como el resto de partidos. Partido de centro, dispuesto a dialogar con todos, en función de lo que más convenga a los intereses del país. El único que valía la pena y lo han liquidado. Eso es porque los que llevan el cotarro quieren tener a la gente enfrentada.

Y como me recuerda la irrupción de Abascal a la de Pablo Iglesias (aún siendo extremos opuestos). Pero en muchos aspectos son tipos similares, populistas y oportunistas que se alimentan del caos existente y que les va la marcha, por eso ambos triunfan en este país en el momento histórico que estamos. Pero a esos dos los mandas a países con una estabilidad económica y social (tipo Dinamarca, Holanda, etc) y no se comen un rosco.

En fin, que pena me da este país (España).
Hacen con nosotros lo que quieren.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí, amigo forero que me estás leyendo, abre tu mente, abre tu corazón y reconóceme que esa idea se te ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea de forma fugaz. Y tú, que estás programado en el buenismo y en la fiesta de la democracia, desechas la idea durante unos segundos..."¿Me estaré volviendo loco? ¿Hitler? Pero si es el malo malísimo del siglo XX, que me acuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la EGB... No, déjate de hostias, no te vuelvas loco, fachacine... " Pero la idea no se va, la idea sigue ahí rondando tu cabecita. Como decían en la película Origen (Inception) una idea bien depositada en las mentes puede ser como un virus que se propague. No es solo la revuelta de los negros, son ya demasiadas cosas que se empiezan a juntar en el mundo y que empiezan a asfixiarte, a ti que siempre habías sido un buenazo y un demócrata, un boy-scout en toda regla. No me vais a engañar y lo peor que podéis hacer es engañaros a vosotros mismos, quizá Hitler vio algo que los demás ahora empezamos a comprender. Si la idea ha pasado fugazmente por tu cabeza, no te sientas sucio, quizá la gente tiene un límite y estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite.



En mala hora el glorioso Ejército Rojo no llegó a Lisboa.


----------



## arriondas (4 Jun 2020)

EGO dijo:


> Hitler no le importo un apice a la judiada internacional,a pesar de su discurso antisemita, hasta que este se paso el bloqueo a su moneda por el forro y mediante el trueque logro tratados comerciales muy importantes.Alemania tenia una moneda solo para uso interno porque en el extranjero nadie la queria.
> 
> Incluso la España roja de antes de la guerra civil trocaba tungsteno por maquinaria alemana que venia a traves de la estacion de Canfranc.
> 
> ...



Eso me recuerda a Suráfrica. El Apartheid no se diferenciaba de la segregación racial que había en los EEUU; es más, me atrevería a decir que era incluso una versión más "benévola" que la que tenían en América. El problema era que Pretoria quería que los beneficios generados por los recursos sudafricanos se quedaran en casa; era un competidor, un mal ejemplo, querían ir por libre y eso no se podía consentir.

Al los de arriba no les importaba mucho el antisemitismo de los nazis, su pangermanismo exacerbado o su deseo de convertir a los eslavos en una subclase de ilotas. Si seguían las reglas del juego, se miraba para otro lado y pista, no era la primera vez. Pero si decidían ir por su cuenta, pues... Eso le sucedió incluso al sha de Irán, apoyado por los EEUU hasta que quiso volar por libre.


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Jun 2020)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Recuerdo un libro de Thomas Mann en el que un personaje decía que los españoles eran casi negros



¿Si? ¿ cuál? a ver ponnos la cita en alemán y traducida, por favor. De que libro y en que página.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (4 Jun 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> ¿Si? ¿ cuál? a ver ponnos la cita en alemán y traducida, por favor. De que libro y en que página.



La montaña mágica. Volumen II de la edición de El Mundo de las 100 joyas del milenio. Página 240.
-¿Qué tal España?
- Mira..., se viaja mal. Las gentes son medio negras. Castilla es muy seca y dura.

Evidentemente no tengo el libro en alemán.


----------



## Celsius (4 Jun 2020)

.................

En la tele he oido que la jerra la guanaron los guenos......


----------



## Kabraloka (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## Billy Ray (4 Jun 2020)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso es algo que los neonazis olvidan, u ocultan. El nacionalsocialismo alemán no dejaba de ser el pangermanismo elevado a su máxima expresión, una ideología hecha por y para los alemanes, no para Europa. En todo caso, para lo que ellos pensaban que tenía que ser Europa, su visión. Que no coincide con la nuestra o la de los eslavos. ¿La lucha contra el marxismo? Un vulgar pretexto para materializar sus planes, basta con leer a los autores pangermanistas anteriores a los nazis o las opiniones de la casta prusiana, comenzando por Guillermo II.



Hitler fué un grán demagogo, usó realidades y verdades como el imperialismo anglo-judio y el yugo de la deuda de las naciones, para montarse su pelicula bizarra de arios y mundos mágicos de superhombres germánicos.
En el mundo actual no hay un encaje sensato para la verdadera eséncia de la doctrina nacionalsocialista alemana. Hay algunas verdades, es cierto, pero no soluciones, y menos para España, ni ahora ni con Franco.


----------



## Indignado (4 Jun 2020)

The Replicant dijo:


> el gran error de Hitler fue invadir Rusia.



Jaja algunos siguen empeñados en poner a Rusia como víctima de Alemania y aliada de Europa , cuando toda la propaganda roja y sus pensadores estaban a sueldo del Kremlin.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Jun 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Hitler fué un grán demagogo, usó realidades y verdades como el imperialismo anglo-judio y el yugo de la deuda de las naciones, para montarse su pelicula bizarra de arios y mundos mágicos de superhombres germánicos.
> En el mundo actual no hay un encaje sensato para la verdadera eséncia de la doctrina nacionalsocialista alemana. Hay algunas verdades, es cierto, pero no soluciones, y menos para España, ni ahora ni con Franco.



En realidad sería un tema interesante de analizar porque suele ser algo común a todas las ideologías e incluso algunas religiones.

Todo movimiento político o ideológico parte de una especie conjunto de ideas, populares, básicas o facilonas que suelen ser las que se utilizan para seducir a la mayor parte de la población y al mismo tiempo una especie "intraideologia" (no sé como llamarla) mucho más elaborada o compleja para los iniciados, que en parte puede sustentar o no lo anterior y que conforma realmente la naturaleza más íntuma de dicho movimiento.

En el nazismo está claro. Por un lado emplean demagogicamente las afrentas sufridas por el fin de la guerra, la usura judía,a situación económica y el imperialismo anglosajón que obviamente tienen una base real, para convencer a la gente.

Pero por otro ya de cara a los seguidores más acérrimos e iniciados elaboran otra serie de conceptos mucho más abstractos y sofisticados que entroncan directamente con la tradición nacionalista y romántica del pangermanismo decimonónico, como han dicho antes. Todo eso condimentado con el racismo antropológico también omnipresente en la Europa del XIX (algo de lo que se suele hablar poco) y las aspiraciones imperialistas alemanas hacia el este que también vienen de antiguo. 
Por eso pecan de ingenuos los que pretenden hacer ver que Hitler solo era la respuesta a la injusticia de la Paz de Versalles y a la hegomonía del eje anglomasón. Ese es el desencadenante, pero el nazismo era mucho más. 

Cuidado que no era el único, el marxismo es otro ejemplo claro. Lo que ellos vendían de cara a la galería era la defensa del obrero, la igualdad, estatalismo paternalista etc... etc... pero su "filosofía íntima" era mucho más que eso. Yo diría que casi una patología psiquiátrica, con sus aspiraciones a crear un nuevo hombre y transformar la realidad o naturaleza humanas. 

Como eso todo.


----------



## Jeenyus (4 Jun 2020)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Que duro es el invierno ruso...



esa fue la gran putada, un error lo tiene cualquiera, pero se vino bastante arriba ahi, y fue el principio del fin.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Jun 2020)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> En realidad sería un tema interesante de analizar porque suele ser algo común a todas las ideologías e incluso algunas religiones.
> 
> Todo movimiento político o ideológico parte de una especie conjunto de ideas, populares, básicas o facilonas que suelen ser las que se utilizan para seducir a la mayor parte de la población y al mismo tiempo una especie "intraideologia" (no sé como llamarla) mucho más elaborada o compleja para los iniciados, que en parte puede sustentar o no lo anterior y que conforma realmente la naturaleza más íntuma de dicho movimiento.
> 
> ...



Con una similitud escalofriante a las pretensiones globalistas de hoy.

Me repele radicalmente la sociedad nacionalsocialista pretendida por Rosenberg y otros "pensadores" nazis. Era la aspiración del estado nacionalsocialista igual en sus formas y objetivos a la del actual NWO, un control absoluto de la sociedad en todos sus ámbitos. Se queja mucha gente en este foro de que los globalistas se pretenden meter en sus camas y en sus mentes, ¿qué mierda se piensan que era el estado nacionalsocialista?.


----------



## melch (4 Jun 2020)

abrir dos frentes a la vez.
haberse entretenido ben stalingrado en lugar de ir directo a Moscú


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Jun 2020)

Hablan de que Alemania perdió la guerra, pero no del todo.

La RDA fué la Alemania con la que Hitler se habría pajeado, esa basura para mentes-insecto era el verdadero legado nazi. Todo frio y mediocre funcionario nazi, deshumanizado, hijodeputa, cabeza cuadrada, que es incapaz de vivir sin papá estado regulándole hasta los pedos que se suelta y sin ser capaz de hacer nada sin tener un "protocolo" dictado por otro funcionario superior psicópata, estaba luego en su salsa en la RDA. Esa sociedad de gente GRIS, esa sociedad TRISTE, esa MIERDA burocrática, anquilosada, inhumana, mediocre, que era la sociedad nazi, esa arcadia que pregonan aquí los tontacos imbéciles de turno, era lo mismo que los paises del Pacto de Varsovia después en esencia.
La URSS y la Alemania nazi, són lo mismo, eran lo mismo...


----------



## Gurb (4 Jun 2020)

Hitler podía haber ganado la 2GM si en vez de entrar en la URSS con un programa de exterminio y superioridad racial, hubiese entrado con un programa de liberación de los pueblos eslavos del comunismo.

Y si su aliado Japón no hubiese atacado a los norteamericanos en Pearl Harbor en 1941. El poderío industrial, armamentístico, de los USA no podía ser igualado por ninguna de las fuerzas del Eje y desnivelaba ya definitavamente la balanza.

Y si su aliado italiano no hubiese sido tan patoso desde el punto de vista militar (si los alemanes no les hubiesen apoyado los griegos ya hubieran desbaratado al ejército italiano en 1940 y los británicos en 1940 en el norte de África).


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Jun 2020)

melch dijo:


> abrir dos frentes a la vez.
> haberse entretenido ben stalingrado en lugar de ir directo a Moscú



Era más importante Stalingrado que Moscú


Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## melch (4 Jun 2020)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Era más importante Stalingrado que Moscú
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Lite mediante Tapatalk



stalingrado fue la perdición de Hitler


----------



## Gurb (4 Jun 2020)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Era más importante Stalingrado que Moscú
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Lite mediante Tapatalk




Y un webo, al menos desde un punto de vista estratégico.

Hitler se obsesionó con Stalingrado porque llevaba el nombre de Stalin, por motivos más propagandísticos que estratégicos.

Hitler pudo haber evitado el embolsamiento de las tropas del Eje si hubiese dado permiso a Paulus para romper el cerco cuando éste todavía no estaba consolidado por los soviéticos. Pero no, se empeñó en que en lugar de retirarse y ceder terrreno no retrocediesen, dejándose así embolsar. Y la ayuda aérea al _kessel, _a las tropas embolsadas que prometió Goering fanfarroneando en la práctica fue imposible de realizar. Así lo que pudo haber sido una pequeña derrota táctica se convirtió en una gran derrota para los alemanes, que le costó todo el VI Ejército.

Stalingrado, el kessel infernal


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Jun 2020)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> La montaña mágica. Volumen II de la edición de El Mundo de las 100 joyas del milenio. Página 240.
> -¿Qué tal España?
> - Mira..., se viaja mal. Las gentes son medio negras. Castilla es muy seca y dura.
> 
> Evidentemente no tengo el libro en alemán.



Bueno aquí van los hechos.
Ya para empezar Thomas Mann jamás visitó Castilla, escribió ciencia ficción sobre ella porque no la conocía.

El que sí lo hizo y habló con concimiento de causa habiendo visitado muchas veces nuestro pais, fue su hijo Klauss Mann, un gran enamorado de España que describió muchas zonas de nuestro país y a los españoles de forma muy elogiosa... por ejemplo, en la novela _ der Vulkan_ *uno de los protagonistas habla de la isla de Mallorca refieriéndose a ella como un paraíso en la tierra.*

Vista de Klaus Mann y la guerra civil española.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (4 Jun 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Bueno aquí van los hechos.
> Ya para empezar Thomas Mann jamás visitó Castilla, escribió ciencia ficción sobre ella porque no la conocía.
> 
> El que sí lo hizo y habló con concimiento de causa habiendo visitado muchas veces nuestro pais, fue su hijo Klauss Mann, un gran enamorado de España que describió muchas zonas de nuestro país y a los españoles de forma muy elogiosa... por ejemplo, en la novela _ der Vulkan_ *uno de los protagonistas habla de la isla de Mallorca refieriéndose a ella como un paraíso en la tierra.*
> ...



Para considerar que las gentes de un país son medio negras no hace falta visitarlo.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Jun 2020)

Gurb dijo:


> Y un webo, al menos desde un punto de vista estratégico.
> 
> Hitler se obsesionó con Stalingrado porque llevaba el nombre de Stalin, por motivos más propagandísticos que estratégicos.
> 
> ...



Stalingrado era más importante que Moscú

-Proveía de materias primas a la capital a través del Volga
-Era un destacado centro industrial
-Y la mayor de todas, era necesario ser tomada para poder asegurar la explotación de los pozos de Bakú.

El fallo de Hitler fue querer tomarla como una batalla a la vieja usanza, una suerte de asedio medieval con conquista de la Torre del Homenaje, cuando quizás la mejor solución hubiera sido bombardearla hasta la destrucción, pero claro, después tocaba reconstruirla para poder ser lo que se planteaba en el punto 3.


----------



## el violador de mentes (4 Jun 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Hablan de que Alemania perdió la guerra, pero no del todo.
> 
> La RDA fué la Alemania con la que Hitler se habría pajeado, esa basura para mentes-insecto era el verdadero legado nazi. Todo frio y mediocre funcionario nazi, deshumanizado, hijodeputa, cabeza cuadrada, que es incapaz de vivir sin papá estado regulándole hasta los pedos que se suelta y sin ser capaz de hacer nada sin tener un "protocolo" dictado por otro funcionario superior psicópata, estaba luego en su salsa en la RDA. Esa sociedad de gente GRIS, esa sociedad TRISTE, esa MIERDA burocrática, anquilosada, inhumana, mediocre, que era la sociedad nazi, esa arcadia que pregonan aquí los tontacos imbéciles de turno, era lo mismo que los paises del Pacto de Varsovia después en esencia.
> La URSS y la Alemania nazi, són lo mismo, eran lo mismo...


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Jun 2020)

el violador de mentes dijo:


>



Menuda mierda de propaganda.


----------



## Gurb (4 Jun 2020)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Stalingrado era más importante que Moscú
> 
> -Proveía de materias primas a la capital a través del Volga
> -Era un destacado centro industrial
> ...




Hitler no perdidó la 2GM en 1942-1943 en Stalingrado, la perdió en 1941-1942 en la Batalla de Moscú. Todo lo que vino después fue una larga agonía.

Así se lo dijo su ministro Todt a su Führer a finales de 1941, que parece que no quiso escucharle. Le dijo que desde un punto de vista de la producción industrial y de armas las fuerzas ya estaban desniveladas de un modo irrevocable, que solo quedaba conseguir un acuerdo político que no fuese demasiado gravoso para el Eje, ya que desde el punto de vista militar la derrota era solo una cuestión de tiempo.

Hitler y la segunda guerra mundial


----------



## -Aноñимо- (4 Jun 2020)

Hitler era otra marioneta más de la élite satanista.


Es todo mentira. Joder, qué desesperación.


----------



## melch (4 Jun 2020)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> Hitler era otra marioneta más de la élite satanista.
> 
> 
> Es todo mentira. Joder, qué desesperación.



que es verdad entonces?


----------



## -Aноñимо- (4 Jun 2020)

melch dijo:


> que es verdad entonces?



Lo que nos dice nuestro interior e intuición, pero con tanta programación como tenemos no es tan fácil...


Obviamente ninguna dictadura ni ningun sistema que suponga darle poder a ese ente maligno llamado estado es bueno para nadie más que para los mismos bichos satanistas de siempre.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Jun 2020)

Gurb dijo:


> Hitler no perdidó la 2GM en 1942-1943 en Stalingrado, la perdió en 1941-1942 en la Batalla de Moscú. Todo lo que vino después fue una larga agonía.
> 
> Así se lo dijo su ministro Todt a su Führer a finales de 1941, que parece que no quiso escucharle. Le dijo que desde un punto de vista de la producción industrial y de armas las fuerzas ya estaban desniveladas de un modo irrevocable, que solo quedaba conseguir un acuerdo político que no fuese demasiado gravoso para el Eje, ya que desde el punto de vista militar la derrota era solo una cuestión de tiempo.
> 
> Hitler y la segunda guerra mundial



De haber llegado en verano-otoño del 42 a Bakú Moscú hubiera sobrado. 

Fue una cagada declararle la guerra a USA, aunque en la lógica del Pacto Tripartito esperaría que Japón atacase la URSS tras Pearl Harbor.


----------



## el violador de mentes (4 Jun 2020)

Gurb dijo:


> Hitler no perdidó la 2GM en 1942-1943 en Stalingrado, la perdió en 1941-1942 en la Batalla de Moscú. Todo lo que vino después fue una larga agonía.
> 
> Así se lo dijo su ministro Todt a su Führer a finales de 1941, que parece que no quiso escucharle. Le dijo que desde un punto de vista de la producción industrial y de armas las fuerzas ya estaban desniveladas de un modo irrevocable, que solo quedaba conseguir un acuerdo político que no fuese demasiado gravoso para el Eje, ya que desde el punto de vista militar la derrota era solo una cuestión de tiempo.
> 
> Hitler y la segunda guerra mundial



La guerra la pierde Alemania cuando decide hacer la guerra contra una potencia marítima como Gran Bretaña, sin tener marina, lo que viene después es esperar que sucedan milagros. Alemania no disponía de fuentes abundantes de petróleo, tenía que recurrir al petróleo sintético de carbón.

En la batalla de Francia Alemania tiene suerte, en la invasión de la URSS tiene suerte hasta llegar a Moscú, y después ya se le agota la suerte y la guerra sigue su curso natural. En Stalingrado podía haber cambiado el curso de la guerra, pero el milagro no se produjo. Lo que vino después fue esperar milagros y armas futuristas que no se materializaron.

Alemania lo que podía hacer en 1941 es pasar a fase defensiva y buscar un armisticio con Inglaterra, y retirarse de la mayoría de los territorios ocupados. Invadir la URSS fue un suicidio.


----------



## melch (4 Jun 2020)

Gurb dijo:


> Hitler podía haber ganado la 2GM si en vez de entrar en la URSS con un programa de exterminio y superioridad racial, hubiese entrado con un programa de liberación de los pueblos eslavos del comunismo.
> 
> Y si su aliado Japón no hubiese atacado a los norteamericanos en Pearl Harbor en 1941. El poderío industrial, armamentístico, de los USA no podía ser igualado por ninguna de las fuerzas del Eje y desnivelaba ya definitavamente la balanza.
> 
> Y si su aliado italiano no hubiese sido tan patoso desde el punto de vista militar (si los alemanes no les hubiesen apoyado los griegos ya hubieran desbaratado al ejército italiano en 1940 y los británicos en 1940 en el norte de África).



una cosa que has mencionado es clave: ganarse la alianza de los eslavos, sobretodo ucranianos, a los que Stalin mato de hambre por oponerse a sus planes de colectivización. pero los alemanes veían a los eslavos como seres inferiores y esclavos.


----------



## Gurb (4 Jun 2020)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> De haber llegado en verano-otoño del 42 a Bakú Moscú hubiera sobrado.




Esa era la opinión de Hitler. Muchos de sus generales no estaban de acuerdo.

Heinz Guderian intentó vanamente convencer a Hitler de que lo reconsiderase y fracasó. Quizá si lo hubiese convencido la Historia habría sido otra.

20 de diciembre de 1941 – Guderian se enfrenta por primera vez a Hitler (I) | Grupo de Estudios de Historia Militar


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Jun 2020)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Para considerar que las gentes de un país son medio negras no hace falta visitarlo.



No que va... juas... ¿en qué te basas entonces? Teniendo en cuenta que la Montaña Mágica se escribió en 1924 es altamente improbable que Thomas Mann tuviera fotos de gente castellana porque había poquísimas, y si las hubiera tenido no hubiera dicho eso.
Aquí una foto de una familia castellana de principios del S. XX hay hasta un rubio nórdico


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Jun 2020)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Para considerar que las gentes de un país son medio negras no hace falta visitarlo.



Niños castellanos de principios del S. XX,


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Jun 2020)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Hitler nunca tuvo malas palabras para con los españoles. Odiaba a Franco por su catolicismo, pero admiraba al pueblo español, sobre todo cuando le informaron del ardor guerrero de la División Azul.



Jirler tambien era catolico. Por que os inventais tonterias de que odiaba a Franco? 

El unico problema que tuvieron entre ambos es que uno necsitaba que ESpaña entrara en la guerra por su posicion estrategica, y el otro era un gallego trilero que no decia ni si, ni no, ni lo contrario. Algo que por suerte nos salvo. Alemania siempre ha tenido en italia y españa su columna vertebral. Ya desde carlomagno.


----------



## nief (4 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí, amigo forero que me estás leyendo, abre tu mente, abre tu corazón y reconóceme que esa idea se te ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea de forma fugaz. Y tú, que estás programado en el buenismo y en la fiesta de la democracia, desechas la idea durante unos segundos..."¿Me estaré volviendo loco? ¿Hitler? Pero si es el malo malísimo del siglo XX, que me acuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la EGB... No, déjate de hostias, no te vuelvas loco, fachacine... " Pero la idea no se va, la idea sigue ahí rondando tu cabecita. Como decían en la película Origen (Inception) una idea bien depositada en las mentes puede ser como un virus que se propague. No es solo la revuelta de los negros, son ya demasiadas cosas que se empiezan a juntar en el mundo y que empiezan a asfixiarte, a ti que siempre habías sido un buenazo y un demócrata, un boy-scout en toda regla. No me vais a engañar y lo peor que podéis hacer es engañaros a vosotros mismos, quizá Hitler vio algo que los demás ahora empezamos a comprender. Si la idea ha pasado fugazmente por tu cabeza, no te sientas sucio, quizá la gente tiene un límite y estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite.



Que tu post tenga 100 thanks me preocupa


----------



## Woden (4 Jun 2020)

PROFESOR NORTEÑO dijo:


> siempre en nuestros corazones.



Siempre gaseaba. Un prócer.


----------



## khalil (4 Jun 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Niños castellanos de principios del S. XX, también negros zainos



Totalmente de acuerdo, que gracia me hace ver a todos los nostalgicos estos. Si Hitler hubiese ganado seguramente sus padres y ellos estarían ahora mismo sodomizados por una polla alemana. Si para los Alemanes, Suizos, Noruegos y demás los españoles somos una mezcla de moro-sudamericanos, imaginaros para los supremacistas blancos alemanes..

Debe ser que su fantasía es ser sodominzados por rubios de 1,90


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Jun 2020)

Hermericus dijo:


> Hitler tenía la esperanza de que UK se uniera al Eje, habia muchos simpatizantes del nazismo en UK, y muy poderosos, comenzando por el Rey dimitido Eduardo VIII.
> 
> No destryuyó el ejercito inglés en retirada y mandó a Rudolf Hess a intentar convencer a los ingleses.
> 
> Los imperialistas ingleses prefirieron la guerra.



Lo de dunkerque ocurrio porque Alemania no tenia ninguna intencion de masacrar a nadie. La guerra se la montaron los demas a alemania y no al reves. Los que querian sangre eran los otros. Adolfo solo queria un armisticio cuanto antes, y que le dejaran en paz construir su pais


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Jun 2020)

khalil dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, que gracia me hace ver a todos los nostalgicos estos. Si Hitler hubiese ganado seguramente sus padres y ellos estarían ahora mismo sodomizados por una polla alemana. Si para los Alemanes, Suizos, Noruegos y demás los españoles somos una mezcla de moro-sudamericanos, imaginaros para los supremacistas blancos alemanes..
> 
> Debe ser que su fantasía es ser sodominzados por rubios de 1,90



Iba con ironía , esas niñas son blancas...  como ve cualquiera con dos dedos de frente.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Jun 2020)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Europa murió en 1945. No por la derrota de Hitler sino porque se cerró un ciclo



1945 y la derrota de alemania trajeron muchas consecuencias. No ya tanto por la caida de ese regimen, sino por el hecho a que desde entonces, europa pasa de ser la dominadora del mundo, a ser SOMETIDA Y COLONIZADA, y asi hasta hoy


----------



## Hermericus (4 Jun 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Lo de dunkerque ocurrio porque Alemania no tenia ninguna intencion de masacrar a nadie. La guerra se la montaron los demas a alemania y no al reves. Los que querian sangre eran los otros. Adolfo solo queria un armisticio cuanto antes, y que le dejaran en paz construir su pais



La mayoria de los europeos apoyaban a Hitler. Y buena parte de de paises apoyaba a Hitler, de hecho o de facto:
Alemania
Italia
Austria
Hungria
Finlandia
Ucrania
Estonia
Letonia
Lituania
Croacia
Eslovenia
Rumania 
Bulgaria

Paises neutrales como Suecia eran profundamente pro-nazis

En Holanda y Belgica la poblacion era muy pro-nazi y el ejercito aleman, las SS y las SA estaban llenos de ciudadanos de esos paises.


----------



## khalil (4 Jun 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Iba con ironía retrasado, esas niñas son blancas...



jajajajjaa vale vale     vamos que tu tambien piensas que a ojos de un noruego eres parecido a un "europeo medio" chico, vuelve a la realidad, griegos, portugueses españoles e italianos somos europeos de segunda, Hitler te hubiese sodomizado¡¡


----------



## Gurb (4 Jun 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Lo de dunkerque ocurrio porque Alemania no tenia ninguna intencion de masacrar a nadie. La guerra se la montaron los demas a alemania y no al reves. Los que querian sangre eran los otros. Adolfo solo queria un armisticio cuanto antes, y que le dejaran en paz construir su pais



Hay quien dice que Hitler no deseaba humillar excesivamente a los británicos y por ello los dejó escapar en Dunkerque. Es una interpretación posible y posiblemente tenga un poco de verdad. Pero hay otras interpretaciones posibles.

*"Una decisión rara*
El general Halder, jefe del Estado Mayor, protestó por la decisión: «La guerra está ganada -le replicó el general Jodl, jefe de operaciones-. Solo tenemos que terminarla. Sería absurdo arriesgar un solo Panzer cuando podemos hacerlo de una manera más barata, sirviéndonos de la Luftwaffe».
¿Que movió al Führer a detener sus tanques cuando tenía al enemigo acorralado en las playas? Ese es uno de los misterios de la Segunda Guerra Mundial para el que se han ofrecido diversas interpretaciones:

1. La más extendida, aceptada por Churchill en sus memorias, fue que la pasmosa facilidad con la que los blindados alemanes habían avanzado en pocos días hizo que Hitler y sus generales recelaran de que podría tratarse de una trampa. Quizá los aliados los atraían para atacarlos por el flanco.
2. Hitler cedió al ruego de Göring, que le garantizaba que su Luftwaffe bastaba para destruir al enemigo.
3. Hitler renunció a la posibilidad de aniquilar al ejército inglés porque no quería agraviar excesivamente a Gran Bretaña, con la que, a pesar de todo, deseaba llegar a un acuerdo, un armisticio que le dejara las manos libres para atacar a la URSS, su verdadero objetivo expansionista. Es revelador que,* en su testamento político, fechado el 26 de febrero de 1945, cuando se sabía derrotado, acusara a Churchill por no haber apreciado su «espíritu deportivo»* cuando se abstuvo de aniquilar sus fuerzas en Dunkerque".

La verdadera historia de Dunkerque


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Jun 2020)

khalil dijo:


> jajajajjaa vale vale     vamos que tu tambien piensas que a ojos de un noruego eres parecido a un "europeo medio" chico, vuelve a la realidad, griegos, portugueses españoles e italianos somos europeos de segunda, Hitler te hubiese sodomizado¡¡



No lo pienso lo sé, jamás me han confundido con negra ni con mora ni con nada parecido... en ninguna parte del mundo.
Si tú eres moro como indica tu nick, pues ése eres tú.


----------



## Amraslazar (4 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Se olvida de unos cuantos padres mas. Todo el concepto politico de España fue fundado por los godos. Lo importante es que nuestra configuracon actual esta elaborada a partir de las invasiones del norte. Sobre las "minorias" como moros, moriscos, judio o gitanos, ya sabemos lo que paso con ellas.



Los godos no fundaron el concepto político de España. Los godos todo lo que hicieron fue robar, saquear, y acabar asimilándose a la superior cultura cristiana grecorromana.

Y como muestra:







La Conversión de Recaredo al Catolicismo. Si los Godos hubieran fundado nada en la Península, el cuadro mostraría a los obispos españoles abrazando el Arrianismo, no al monarca bajándose los pantalones ante la religión de la etnia conquistada.

En cuanto llegaron los moros, los godos se convirtieron al Islam. Por eso los moros conquistaron la península en un par de años. Los godos hicieron lo que siempre hacían, venderse a los usos y costumbres de cualquiera que demostrara ser mas culto que ellos. Y para demostrar que se era mas culto que ellos solo hacía falta haber aprendido a cagar sentado.

Abandone esos complejos de inferioridad respecto a los Bárbaros del Norte.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Jun 2020)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Stalingrado era más importante que Moscú



No teneis ni puta idea. La caida de la capital siempre asesta un golpe mortal al enemigo. Cae el centro del poder, el centro financiero, el centro politico, una vez cae una capital hay desbandada. Siempre ha sido asi y sigue siendo asi. Aqui en la guerra en cuanto cayo madrid, el resto de pais que quedaba rojo, se rindio y salieron cagando ostias. Y si no se llegan a entretener en el alcazar de toledo y van directos a madrid en el 36, acaba la guerra ese año. 

En las guerras modernas tambien pasa. En vietnam fue caer saigon, y fin. En irak, se dejaron de gilipolladas de pozos petrolreos y mierdas y los yankis fueron a degueyo a por la capital. Una vez caido bagdad, fin. 

Y si en el 41 se hubieran dejado de mierdas y hubirean mandado todas las fuerzas en tropel a moscu, solo con la desbandada de deserciones que hubieran habido, la guera quedaba ganada


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Jun 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No teneis ni puta idea. La caida de la capital siempre asesta un golpe mortal al enemigo. Cae el centro del poder, el centro financiero, el centro politico, una vez cae una capital hay desbandada. Siempre ha sido asi y sigue siendo asi. Aqui en la guerra en cuanto cayo madrid, el resto de pais que quedaba rojo, se rindio y salieron cagando ostias. Y si no se llegan a entretener en el alcazar de toledo y van directos a madrid en el 36, acaba la guerra ese año.
> 
> En las guerras modernas tambien pasa. En vietnam fue caer saigon, y fin. En irak, se dejaron de gilipolladas de pozos petrolreos y mierdas y los yankis fueron a degueyo a por la capital. Una vez caido bagdad, fin.
> 
> Y si en el 41 se hubieran dejado de mierdas y hubirean mandado todas las fuerzas en tropel a moscu, solo con la desbandada de deserciones que hubieran habido, la guera quedaba ganada



En Madrid y en Valencia también. Montaron una sangría de cojones los nacionales y, lo peor de todo, usando el nombre de la "cruzada". Si hubiera terminado la guerra en el mismo 36, me tendría que callar, pero no fue así. Y lo dice alguien con muchas ideas de Derechas.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Jun 2020)

Pues que no hubieran montado los rojos judios una guerra. A mi que me cuentas?


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (4 Jun 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> No que va... juas... ¿en qué te basas entonces? Teniendo en cuenta que la Montaña Mágica se escribió en 1924 es altamente improbable que Thomas Mann tuviera fotos de gente castellana porque había poquísimas, y si las hubiera tenido no hubiera dicho eso.
> Aquí una foto de una familia castellana de principios del S. XX hay hasta un rubio nórdico



Tranquilo/a parece que te tomas esto en serio.
De todas formas lo de que somos negros lo dice un personaje, no tiene por qué ser la opinión de Tomasito. En el libro tampoco se nos da una visión excesivamente negativa, si bien se nos considera fanáticos religiosos, se nos reconoce un gran sentido del honor.
Pero bueno, donde quería llegar con todo esto es que para muchos alemanes somos subseres campodeexterminioizables. No sé si has viajado a Austria. Pude ver desprecio en sus miradas.


----------



## Gurb (4 Jun 2020)

El tema también era que demográficamente (número de soldados capaces de poner en juego), ya que no tácticamente, el Ejército Rojo era muy superior a la Werhmacht.

La única posibilidad de Alemania era dejar KO a la URSS en el primer asalto, probablemente conquistando Moscú en 1941 y consiguiendo que muchos rusos/soviéticos se pusiesen de su parte por odio al stalinismo (había muchos que si hubiesen sido bien tratados lo hubiesen hecho).
Una vez acabada esta posibilidad solo quedaba un combate a los puntos, donde los soviéticos tenían todas las de ganar. No porque fueran militarmente mejores que los alemanes (tácticamente la Werhmacht era superior al Ejército Rojo). Sino porque podían permitirse perder muchos más hombres que sus adversarios y al final de la contienda (eso sí, con un número espantoso de bajas soviéticas, muy superiores a las alemanas) tener soldados disponibles cuando sus enemigos habían quedado diezmados.


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Jun 2020)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Tranquilo/a parece que te tomas esto en serio.
> De todas formas lo de que somos negros lo dice un personaje, no tiene por qué ser la opinión de Tomasito. En el libro tampoco se nos da una visión excesivamente negativa, si bien se nos considera fanáticos religiosos, se nos reconoce un gran sentido del honor.
> Pero bueno, donde quería llegar con todo esto es que para muchos alemanes somos subseres campodeexterminioizables. No sé si has viajado a Austria. Pude ver desprecio en sus miradas.



Todo lo contrario y a su hijo por ejemplo me remito alemán de pro que amaba España y sus gentes.
Y espero que te haya quedado claro que Thomas Mann como hombre jamás dijo eso de los españoles y tampoco pudo haber opinado con conocimiento de causa, porque era algo que desconocía.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (4 Jun 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Todo lo contrario y a su hijo por ejemplo me remito alemán de pro que amaba España y sus gentes.
> Y espero que te haya quedado claro que Thomas Mann como hombre jamás dijo eso de los españoles y tampoco pudo haber opinado con conocimiento de causa, porque era algo que desconocía.



Medio negros, recuerda


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Jun 2020)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Medio negros, recuerda



Sí sí zainos... , en el oftalmólogo te esperan...
Cazadores manchegos:


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (4 Jun 2020)

Menuda subnormalidad de hilo y todos los adoradores de Hitler son unos suicidas asesinos de esos que llaman "suicidio ampliado".

Espero que Dios haga justicia a tanta ignominia.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (4 Jun 2020)

En los años 90 Gadaffi pagaba a cada moro en España 1 millón de pelas por cada hijo que tuviesen.


----------



## hortera (4 Jun 2020)

Secret_Societies dijo:


> Creo bastante evidente que más de uno y de dos se hubiesen cambiado de bando de saber que la Europa liberada iba camino de la locura progresista y la invasión moronegra de hoy en día.
> 
> Quien sabe si de aquí a 200 años se considerará 1945 el punto de inflexión para el fin de la Europa blanca y cristiana...
> 
> También te digo que a saber que hubiese sido del Reich a la muerte de Hitler y la camarilla del NSDAP que mismamente aquí en España nos comimos una infiltración izquierdista de caballo a la muerte del abuelo Paco



el fin de la raza blanca ya había empezado antes, en 1865, la guerra civil americana la ganaron los negros, y en 1945 volvieron a ganar los negros


----------



## Gurb (4 Jun 2020)

hortera dijo:


> el fin de la raza blanca ya había empezado antes, en 1865, la guerra civil americana la ganaron los negros, y en 1945 volvieron a ganar los negros



¿Churchill, Roosevelt y Stalin eran negros?

Si quieres puedes decir que en 1945 perdió una ideología racista, pero no que ganaran los negros.


----------



## hortera (4 Jun 2020)

Gurb dijo:


> ¿Churchill, Roosevelt y Stalin eran negros?
> 
> Si quieres puedes decir que en 1945 perdió una ideología racista, pero no que ganaran los negros.



sal a la calle y lo entenderás


----------



## Akira. (4 Jun 2020)

Ayer estuve investigando acerca del personaje, el origen de su abuelo y su abuela, y es para caerse de culo.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (4 Jun 2020)

Nunca he dicho eso. Me he limitado a trasladar lo que escribió un alemán. 
Menudo complejo de inferioridad tenéis.


----------



## tucco (4 Jun 2020)

Quizás habría que ir más atrás, y decir "en qué mala hora perdió la guerra la Confederación".
Y, en lo que respecta a España, en qué mala hora perdieron la guerra los Austrias...

Enviado desde mi SM-T710 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzado (4 Jun 2020)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Tranquilo/a parece que te tomas esto en serio.
> De todas formas lo de que somos negros lo dice un personaje, no tiene por qué ser la opinión de Tomasito. En el libro tampoco se nos da una visión excesivamente negativa, si bien se nos considera fanáticos religiosos, se nos reconoce un gran sentido del honor.
> Pero bueno, donde quería llegar con todo esto es que para muchos alemanes somos subseres campodeexterminioizables. No sé si has viajado a Austria. Pude ver desprecio en sus miradas.



España esta a caballo entre europa y africa, ha sido la frontera y eso ha hecho que seamos un pais multicultural (en el buen sentido de la palabra, no el actual progre guay).

El sol tambien hace lo suyo, y es normal tener mas moreno que en tierras de mordor. Dicho esto, yo en el norte cuando he estado me hablan en aleman/neerlandes etc etc, mientras que mi mujer la tratan de italiana . Claro que tengo ojos claros, lechoso y mido 1,81....al igual que gran parte de mi familia que es de las montañas leonesas. En España hay de todo, aunqie enterminos generales es cierto que no somos nordicos, cuando voy a alemania me siento normal, en España me dicen que soy "alto"


----------



## noseyo (4 Jun 2020)

El tiempo da la razón a quien la lleva y se está demostrando , si tiempo atrás sabe esto el mundo el mismo Stalin no entra en guerra con Alemania y menos estados unidos , es más Hitler conquistaría el mundo sin sangre , solo por qué fue un futurista de lo que pasaría


----------



## Amraslazar (4 Jun 2020)

En vez de poneros a elucubrar sobre lo que tenía que haber hecho o no Hitler para ganar la Segunda Guerra Mundial, podríais poneros a pensar sobre por qué estalló esa Guerra, y cuales fueron sus consecuencias.

Empecemos con un poco de cronología:

- 1917. La secta bolchevique toma el poder en Rusia e inagura una era de sangre y horror. Inmediatamente todo el mundo civilizado pone a la URSS en cuarentena, convirtiendo al régimen de los asesinos bolcheviques en el paria internacional.

- 1929. Con el Partido de Hitler en ascenso en Alemania, Stalin da orden a los comunistas alemanes de no enfrentarse a los nazis, si no a los liberales, que según él eran el verdadero enemigo.

- 1934. Tras el ascenso de Hitler al poder, Stalin cambia de estrategia y llama a los socialdemócratas occidentales a constituir un frente común contra el fascismo. Es la estrategia de los "Frentes Populares" para poder infiltrarse en Occidente y subvertirlo. Los liberales y conservadores, sin embargo, ven a Hitler como un mal menor frente al terror rojo. Las democracias liberales permiten a Hitler rearmar Alemania porque ven conveniente una Alemania fuerte que plante cara al expansionismo soviético.

- 1936. Stalin intenta utilizar la Guerra Civil Española en su estrategia de ganarse a los "tontos útiles" occidentales. Por ello apoya a la República Española frente al "fascismo". Solo el gobierno de izquierdas francés pica en el anzuelo. El gobierno británico tiene claro que mejor Franco que los marxistas. Y los empresarios de EEUU también. Roosevelt no puede imponer en el Congreso sus simpatías por los rojos y ha de permanecer neutral mientras la General Motors y la Standard Oil nutrían a Franco de camiones y petróleo.

- 1938. Crisis de Checoslovaquia. Stalin ofrece un "pacto antifascista" a Gran Bretaña. Gran Bretaña prefiere firmar el Pacto de Munich con Hitler.

- 1939. En Agosto, Hitler firma el pacto con Stalin, y en Septiembre invaden juntos Polonia. Aun así, Gran Bretaña está mas preocupada del expansionismo soviético en el Báltico y en el medio oriente, que de Hitler.

- 1940. Invasión de Noruega. Invasión de Francia a través de Holanda y Bélgica. El Blitz, los bombardeos sobre Gran Bretaña. Agresiones de Hitler nutridas por las materias primas que generosamente le envía Stalin.

- 1941. Hitler invade la URSS. Los británicos reciben al nuevo aliado como agua de mayo. Quien antaño fuera la Bestia Negra para la gente civilizada, ahora era el afable Tio Joe. Stalin por fin ha logrado su objetivo.

- 1945. A Stalin le ha costado cuatro años de Guerra y millones de muertos y de destrucción en su propio país. Pero matar a su propio pueblo jamás ha sido un problema para los comunistas. Lo importante es que por fin los liberales aceptaban al marxismo como opción legítima, y permitían que el comunismo se infiltrara en sus sistemas políticos, en sus círculos culturales, y en sus ámbitos académicos.

Reflexionemos. ¿Por qué en 1939 Hitler decide aliarse con la URSS contra las democracias liberales? ¿Para qué necesita enfrentarse a las democracias liberales, si éstas han demostrado no tener ningún problema en dejar que el nazismo llegara al poder, rearmara a Alemania, e hiciera limpieza de marxistas?

Pues porque para Hitler, las democracias liberales y el comunismo eran lo mismo. Para él, estaban en el mismo saco. Y así:
- Primero se alió con los comunistas.
- Luego atacó a las democracias liberales.
- Finalmente atacó a los comunistas.

Y así logró Hitler que la democracia liberal no tuviera mas remedio que aceptar al marxismo como aliado, y no como enemigo. Churchill y el Congreso de EEUU no tuvieron mas remedio que claudicar ante los laboristas británicos y ante el filo-socialista de Roosevelt. Por hechos consumados.

Y así empezó la infiltración del marxismo cultural en la civilización cristiana occidental.

Durante la Guerra Fría, los liberales reaccionaron. Costó muchos años, pero se fue devolviendo al marxismo al rincón de apestados, que es donde le correspondía estar. "Rebelión en la Granja" y "1984" del renegado del marxismo George Orwell. "Los Orígenes del Totalitarismo" de Hannah Arendt . "La sociedad abierta y sus enemigos" de Karl Popper. Y tantos otros intelectuales que se comprometieron contra el Marxismo. En el ámbito que nos es mas próximo tuvimos a Burnett Bolloten, historiador hispanista británico que se encargó de recordarle a todo el mundo que las izquierdas en la Segunda República Española no fueron esos amigos de los niños que nos pretenden presentar los historiadores infectados por el marxismo cultural.

Y entonces llegó el Mayo del 68. El marxismo mutó. Abandonaron la "opresión de clase", discurso al que la democracia liberal había aprendido a contestar, y se pasaron a las opresiones de género, raza, identidad sexual, y hasta de Especie. Abandonaron la bandera roja y se pasaron a la bandera morada, verde, arco iris. Abandonaron el cientifismo racionalista marxista y abrazaron el irracionalismo posmoderno. Y a ese discurso, 52 años después, la democracia liberal todavía no sabe cómo contestar.

Y en esas estamos. Y lo peor es que hoy en día, en 2020, todavía tengo que leer a nostálgicos del nazismo pretendiendo que los liberales somos lo mismo que los comunistas. Por ahí vais bien, repitiendo el error de vuestro ídolo. Por ahí vais a conseguir que los civilizados volvamos a perder la guerra contra el marxismo.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (4 Jun 2020)

Cruzado dijo:


> España esta a caballo entre europa y africa, ha sido la frontera y eso ha hecho que seamos un pais multicultural (en el buen sentido de la palabra, no el actual progre guay).
> 
> El sol tambien hace lo suyo, y es normal tener mas moreno que en tierras de mordor. Dicho esto, yo en el norte cuando he estado me hablan en aleman/neerlandes etc etc, mientras que mi mujer la tratan de italiana . Claro que tengo ojos claros, lechoso y mido 1,81....al igual que gran parte de mi familia que es de las montañas leonesas. En España hay de todo, aunqie enterminos generales es cierto que no somos nordicos, cuando voy a alemania me siento normal, en España me dicen que soy "alto"



Tengo la impresión de que a algunos de estos nancys morenos se les acabaría la tontería si viajaran al norte.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jun 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> En vez de poneros a elucubrar sobre lo que tenía que haber hecho o no Hitler para ganar la Segunda Guerra Mundial, podríais poneros a pensar sobre por qué estalló esa Guerra, y cuales fueron sus consecuencias.
> 
> Empecemos con un poco de cronología:
> 
> - 1917. La secta bolchevique toma el poder en Rusia e inagura una era de sangre y horror.



jonvbre, si acabar con la gran guerra fué sangre y horror...



> - Inmediatamente todo el mundo civilizado pone a la URSS en cuarentena, convirtiendo al régimen de los asesinos bolcheviques en el paria internacional.



en cuarentena no, la invadieron desde todas las direcciones, se montó una cruzada militar conta la urss.

ya no he seguido leyendo viendo el sesgo y la tergiversación.


----------



## TacitBlue (4 Jun 2020)

Hitler era, como Mussolini, un podemita adelantado a su tiempo y con la camisa de otro color. Mismo populismo extremo, coche para cada uno, vacaciones pagadas, etc. y afán demostrado por definir enemigos para luego aniquilarlos


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jun 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Bueno aquí van los hechos.
> Ya para empezar Thomas Mann jamás visitó Castilla, escribió ciencia ficción sobre ella porque no la conocía.
> 
> El que sí lo hizo y habló con concimiento de causa habiendo visitado muchas veces nuestro pais, fue su hijo Klauss Mann, un gran enamorado de España que describió muchas zonas de nuestro país y a los españoles de forma muy elogiosa... por ejemplo, en la novela _ der Vulkan_ *uno de los protagonistas habla de la isla de Mallorca refieriéndose a ella como un paraíso en la tierra.*
> ...



Thomas Mann sí estuvo en España. Fue en la primavera de 1923, y de ello deja cons-
tancia en su
Lebensabriß
donde relata lo siguiente sobre su «spanische Reise»: «Sie ging
zu Schiff, unter noch gebotener Vermeidigung Frankreichs, von Genua nach Barcelona,
Madrid, Sevilla und Granada, dann durch die Halbinsel zurück, zum nördlichen Santan-
der, durch den Golf von Biscaya [...] Das Gedächtnis des Himmelfahrtstages in Sevilla
wird mir bleiben, mit der Messe im Dom, dem herrlichen Orgelspiel und der Fest-Corri-
da am Nachmittag. Im ganzen aber hatte der andalusische Süden mir weniger zu sagen,
als das klassisch-hispanische Gebiet, Kastilien, Toledo, Aranjuez, Philipps granitne (sic)
Klosterfestung und jene Fahrt, dem Escorial vorüber, nach Segovia, jenseits des
schneehohen Guadarrama». Cit. por H. Bürgin / H.-O. Mayer en:
Thomas Mann. Eine
Chronik seines Lebens.
Frankfurt am Main: Fischer, 1965, p. 62. Señala Thomas Mann,
asimismo, que dio conferencias («Tolstoy und Goethe» y «Okkulte Erlebnisse» en el Cole-
gio Alemán, en la calle Diego de León y en la «Deutsche Schule in Madrid» con asisten-
cia del decano de la Facultad de Filosofía, así como que fue recibido por la Infanta Isa-
bel.
Cfr. Ibidem.

Sorprende, sin embargo, el hecho de que Thomas Mann que da tantos
detalles de este viaje a España apenas lo mencione en su correspondencia o haga alguna
referencia sobre él posteriormente


de tu enlace


----------



## Amraslazar (4 Jun 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> jonvbre, si acabar con la gran guerra fué sangre y horror...



Estamos en 2020. No vas a engañar a nadie pretendiendo negar que la Revolución Bolchevique fue un baño de sangre que instauró un régimen de hambre y terror.



Incorrezto dijo:


> en cuarentena no, la invadieron desde todas las direcciones, se montó una cruzada militar conta la urss.



La URSS se fundó el 30 de Diciembre de 1922. Si pretendes debatir en serio, primero apréndete los datos.

Antes de esa fecha, durante la Guerra Civil Rusa, la gente civilizada no invadió un país que todavía no existía. Simplemente apoyaron al gobierno legítimo de Rusia, o a los nuevos países de gente civilizada (como Finlandia, Polonia...) que intentaban escapar del terror rojo.



Incorrezto dijo:


> ya no he seguido leyendo viendo el sesgo y la tergiversación.



No está escrito para que lo leas tu. Está escrito para quienes pueden ser parte de la solución. Tu solo eres parte del problema.

Quizá cuando madures te darás cuenta. Les suele pasar a la mayoría de los que se dejan infectar por el marxismo cultural de jóvenes.


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Jun 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Thomas Mann sí estuvo en España. Fue en la primavera de 1923, y de ello deja cons-
> tancia en su
> Lebensabriß
> donde relata lo siguiente sobre su «spanische Reise»: «Sie ging
> ...



Ahi pone literalmente "sie ging" o sea " *ella* fue" a no ser que D. Thomas se considerara una fémina a sí mismo, está narrando el viaje de una mujer y falta un párrafo, para saber exactamente el sentido del texto.

Y por cierto lo que dice de España es precioso.


----------



## facineroso (4 Jun 2020)

No se como estaría la cosa ahora, pero peor dificil.


----------



## AEM (4 Jun 2020)

que los buenos ganaron la guerra es un mito fomentado por los vencedores. Las oligarquías internacionales (casualmente en manos de los innombrables) son las que ganaron y enviaron un mensaje muy claro al que osara enfrentarse a su poder en el futuro. Otro que quiso salirse del tiesto fue Kennedy


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jun 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Ahi pone literalmente "sie ging" o sea " *ella* fue" a no ser que D. Thomas se considerara una fémina a sí mismo, está narrando el viaje de una mujer y falta un párrafo, para saber exactamente el sentido del texto.
> 
> Y por cierto otra vez nada de medio negros lo que dice de España es precioso.



es el prólogo al libro de su hijo, a mi que me cuentas.


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Jun 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> es el prólogo al libro de su hijo, a mi que me cuentas.



Pues no sé eres tú el que me has pegado el párrafo en el que Thomas Mann relataba su viaje a España.
Yo simplemente lo he traducido y me ha llamado la atención que el viajero fuera una mujer, sin más.


----------



## JoseDa (4 Jun 2020)

Pues yo creo que está sucediendo eso, cada vez más gente joven y no tan joven está despertando. Es el efecto que se logra ante esta enfermiza propanganda antieuropea que se produce a todas horas en todos los medios de comunicación. Curiosamente con más hincapie en los medios públicos y no sólo en España.

En TVE y RNE no hay un solo día en que no se programe una película o documental con unos contenidos tan caricaturescos que cualquiera con dos dedos de frente y mínimo sentido común tiene que dudar y no poco sobre semejante adoctrinamiento.

Hace un par de años colgaron en la red un interesante documental que contrarresta radicalmente la narrativa oficial. Se basa precisamente en los discursos que dió Hitler, completamente silenciados y censurados hoy en día, y que pintan un panorama muy diferente de lo que la machacona propaganda actual nos quiere hacer creer.

It's time. Link: https://mega.nz/#!1KIWEAoB!-fQyfWuU2ZLI... | Minds

Si algo queda claro sobre todo lo demás es que nunca ha existido un líder político en la historia más querido por su pueblo


----------



## Seronoser (4 Jun 2020)

Hitler no perdió la guerra.
La ganaron los rusos, que es muy diferente.

Eso sí, en la tele veréis que Normandía fue clave y tal


----------



## Menchi (4 Jun 2020)

Es que la Historia lo está haciendo quedar cómo el único político que verdaderamente defendia la identidad de su pueblo, consiguiendo que sus ciudadanos se sintieran orgullosos de su pasado. Totalmente al contrario que los politicos todos actuales que se empeñan, día tras día, en fomentar la endofobia y el autodesprecio.


----------



## remerus (4 Jun 2020)

Pues tengo que decir que hace años echaba pestes de los nazis y veía con agrado los documentales de la segunda guerra mundial, y ahora no soporto ver los mismos y no estoy tan seguro ni muchísimo menos que ganara la mejor opción.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Jun 2020)

Menchi dijo:


> Es que la Historia lo está haciendo quedar cómo el único político que verdaderamente defendia la identidad de su pueblo, consiguiendo que sus ciudadanos se sintieran orgullosos de su pasado. Totalmente al contrario que los politicos todos actuales que se empeñan, día tras día, en fomentar la endofobia y el autodesprecio.



El unico que hacia prosperar a su pueblo y que no permitia ni socialismos ni capitalismos. Por eso se aliaron esos dos para derrotarle.


----------



## PONZOÑO (4 Jun 2020)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> En los años 90 Gadaffi pagaba a cada moro en España 1 millón de pelas por cada hijo que tuviesen.


----------



## simenthal (4 Jun 2020)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> El principal culpable de la derrota del III reich es Hitler.
> 
> Invadir Polonia, y provocar la guerra contra Inglaterra era una jugada muy arriesgada (Gran Bretaña seguía siendo una gran potencia, con suministro continuo de materias primas, y una flota poderosa). Al principio le salió bien, expulsando a los ingleses a sus islas.
> 
> ...



Me parece que los ingleses no querían ninguna paz ni armisticio , se metió en la guerra y se metió en la trampa . Aunque casi logra zafarse


----------



## germano89 (4 Jun 2020)

Yo siempre pienso, si la II G.M. la ganaron los buenos y este es el resultado, a mi al menos me hubiera gustado que hubiesen ganado los malos. Porque viendo el panorama me cuesta creer que algo se pueda hacer peor... Ni vivienda, ni trabajo, ni paz, ni tranquilidad, ni dinero, ni futuro, ni familia, ni libertad... nada...


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (4 Jun 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo que queráis, pero dar la llave del país a un extranjero, sea rubito o morenito, no me parece muy buena idea




Al ignore... bastante te he aguantado arruinando páginas enteras de este hilo, sarnoso CM


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (4 Jun 2020)

Al ignore tú también... por el mismo motivo


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (4 Jun 2020)

SUBIDÓN PREMIUM


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (4 Jun 2020)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Es un secreto a voces, Europa es un satélite de Estados Unidos y los países europeos poco más que estados clientelares. Incluso la OTAN que se supone que es una alianza en la que Estados Unidos ejerce como un especie de _primus inter pares_ ,los americanos tienen el poder absoluto y la capacidad de decisión del resto de miembros de la alianza es prácticamente cero.




LOL

SISI CLARO


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (4 Jun 2020)

Qué pena de hilo...

Estaba formulado con sinceridad. Con una brutalidad de zanks cosechados... Y con la red pill a medio mascar...

Vinieron los CMs a confundirlo, divagarlo y difuminarlo todo; entorpeciendo el intento de terminar la media pastilla que faltaba.

Enterrando una posible maravilla de hilo, en páginas y páginas de vacíos posteos.


POR FAVOR

DONT FEED THE TROLLS


----------



## Asurbanipal (4 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí, amigo forero que me estás leyendo, abre tu mente, abre tu corazón y reconóceme que esa idea se te ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea de forma fugaz. Y tú, que estás programado en el buenismo y en la fiesta de la democracia, desechas la idea durante unos segundos..."¿Me estaré volviendo loco? ¿*Hitler*? Pero si es el malo malísimo del siglo XX, que me acuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la EGB... No, déjate de hostias, no te vuelvas loco, fachacine... " Pero la idea no se va, la idea sigue ahí rondando tu cabecita. Como decían en la película Origen (Inception) una idea bien depositada en las mentes puede ser como un virus que se propague. *No es solo la revuelta de los negros, son ya demasiadas cosas que se empiezan a juntar en el mundo y que empiezan a asfixiarte*, a ti que siempre habías sido un buenazo y un demócrata, un boy-scout en toda regla. No me vais a engañar y lo peor que podéis hacer es engañaros a vosotros mismos, *quizá Hitler vio algo que los demás ahora empezamos a comprender*. Si la idea ha pasado fugazmente por tu cabeza, no te sientas sucio, quizá la gente tiene un límite y estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite.


----------



## germano89 (4 Jun 2020)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Menuda subnormalidad de hilo y todos los adoradores de Hitler son unos suicidas asesinos de esos que llaman "suicidio ampliado".
> 
> Espero que Dios haga justicia a tanta ignominia.



A ver solo te voy a hacer una apreciación y una pregunta, desde 1945 el mundo cambió para siempre. Hasta ahí estamos de acuerdo, ¿no?

Ahora de verdad, ¿crees que las cosas van bien?


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Jun 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Lo de dunkerque ocurrio porque Alemania no tenia ninguna intencion de masacrar a nadie. La guerra se la montaron los demas a alemania y no al reves. Los que querian sangre eran los otros. *Adolfo solo queria un armisticio cuanto antes, y que le dejaran en paz* construir su pais



Sí, por eso invade 5 naciones neutrales antes de atacar Francia.

Solo quería la paz...


----------



## fachacine (4 Jun 2020)

Phalanx dijo:


> No podrías ser más exacto. No hay día ni conversación con mis amigos en los que no salga la palabra "racismo" o "facha" o "machista" o "feminista"...
> 
> Joder, es tan asfixiante todo esto.



Exacto, para mí la palabra clave también es asfixiante, por eso la he usado en el post inicial del hilo, vivimos asfixiados, no nos dejan respirar, un dia ración de moronegrismo, otro dia ración de feminazismo, etc etc


----------



## Asurbanipal (4 Jun 2020)

Emil Maurice - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## fachacine (4 Jun 2020)

Esta frase de Patton es brutal. Patton también dijo (lo recordó César Vidal) "el problema de los políticos es que no terminan las guerras". Él sabía que una vez derrotado Hitler había que ir a por Stalin.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí, amigo forero que me estás leyendo, abre tu mente, abre tu corazón y reconóceme que esa idea se te ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea de forma fugaz. Y tú, que estás programado en el buenismo y en la fiesta de la democracia, desechas la idea durante unos segundos..."¿Me estaré volviendo loco? ¿Hitler? Pero si es el malo malísimo del siglo XX, que me acuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la EGB... No, déjate de hostias, no te vuelvas loco, fachacine... " Pero la idea no se va, la idea sigue ahí rondando tu cabecita. Como decían en la película Origen (Inception) una idea bien depositada en las mentes puede ser como un virus que se propague. No es solo la revuelta de los negros, son ya demasiadas cosas que se empiezan a juntar en el mundo y que empiezan a asfixiarte, a ti que siempre habías sido un buenazo y un demócrata, un boy-scout en toda regla. No me vais a engañar y lo peor que podéis hacer es engañaros a vosotros mismos, quizá Hitler vio algo que los demás ahora empezamos a comprender. Si la idea ha pasado fugazmente por tu cabeza, no te sientas sucio, quizá la gente tiene un límite y estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite.



Pues si piensas así, como veas esta peli ya alucinaras 

Sociedad: - El ultimo hombre occidental (pelicula)


----------



## needmoney (4 Jun 2020)

hitler nos seguriia viendo como gitanos de 1.70 a invadir a largo plazo. no cambia el argumento. todos los regimenes buscan expandirse a largo plazo. hay mongolos que se creeran que por ser nacional socialista ya no tendrias roces con otros paises nacional socialistas :


----------



## Hermoso Raton (4 Jun 2020)

PONZOÑO dijo:


>




lo jodido es que os sorprenda, hace lustros en la web de una asociación musulmana se jactaban de ello. Hablaban de reislamizar Granada, su gran obsesión. Lastima no haber hecho capturas en su momento.

El proyecto para islamizar España que financiaba el libio Gadafi – Galicia 24 Horas


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Jun 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sí, por eso invade 5 naciones neutrales antes de atacar Francia.
> 
> Solo quería la paz...



Lo de invadir países es como tomar chupitos, siempre dices "uno más y lo dejo". Cuando te das cuenta has terminado la botella y estás por el suelo.


----------



## fachacine (4 Jun 2020)

nief dijo:


> Que tu post tenga 100 thanks me preocupa



Vamos ya por 123. A mí lo que me preocupa es que puedas pensar que todo está explicado en "La lista de Schindler" y que ya no hay nada más que decir sobre el tema.


----------



## Patriota247 (4 Jun 2020)

Max Kraven dijo:


> Efectivamente, estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite. Vamos, que la gente empieza a estar hasta los cojones y olvidan una cosa del pueblo español, que es muy "borrego", que tiene tragaderas, pero que cuando el pueblo español se levanta, son preferibles las llamas del infierno, porque al pueblo español no lo para nadie.



Por desgracia esta vez el pueblo español está demasiado lobotomizado


----------



## fachacine (4 Jun 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues si piensas así, como veas esta peli ya alucinaras
> 
> Sociedad: - El ultimo hombre occidental (pelicula)



Descargada, espero que no me defraude, me espero un red-pill rollo Bezmenov, cuando la vea opinaré


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Descargada, espero que no me defraude, me espero un red-pill rollo Bezmenov, cuando la vea opinaré



A Bezmenov le dedica unos minutos, toca bastantes temas.


----------



## fachacine (4 Jun 2020)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Qué pena de hilo...
> 
> Estaba formulado con sinceridad. Con una brutalidad de zanks cosechados... Y con la red pill a medio mascar...
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón, el objetivo de mi hilo era principalmente efectuar una similitud entre el hartazgo actual y el de los alemanes de los años 20, y a partir de ahí analizar si la demonización que se ha hecho de los nazis se sostiene o no viéndolo ahora con perspectiva, pero por desgracia algunos foreros han ensuciado el libro con discusiones gilipollas sobre si los españoles somos negros o morenos


----------



## Amraslazar (4 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Esta frase de Patton es brutal. Patton también dijo (lo recordó César Vidal) "el problema de los políticos es que no terminan las guerras". Él sabía que una vez derrotado Hitler había que ir a por Stalin.



El problema es que después de pasarte 4 años vendiendo que los comunistas son amigos y aliados, no puedes pasar al otro extremo de golpe. Truman necesitó 5 años para que la población tomara conciencia del nuevo enemigo, y para entonces los soviéticos ya tenían la bomba atómica.

Stalin, al gobernar una dictadura totalitaria, no tenía ese problema, ya que los únicos medios de comunicación los controlaba él. Pero claro, Stalin no iba a atacar a Occidente porque sabía perfectamente que el Ejército Rojo solo había conseguido llegar hasta Berlín con comida, munición y gasolina americanas, y que sus divisiones habían acabado la Guerra al 30% de efectivos.



germano89 dijo:


> A ver solo te voy a hacer una apreciación y una pregunta, desde 1945 el mundo cambió para siempre. Hasta ahí estamos de acuerdo, ¿no?
> 
> Ahora de verdad, ¿crees que las cosas van bien?



Depende de la época. En los 50 y 60 la cosa iba bien. El primer punto de inflexión está en Mayo del 68. Y el segundo punto de inflexión está en el cambio de milenio.

Como comenté en mi anterior mensaje, en el 68 es cuando el Marxismo Cultural muta, del marxismo-leninismo clásico, cientifista y racionalista, al posmodernismo anticientífico e irracionalista. Eso provoca que la civilización cristiana occidental comience a entrar en decadencia, porque al marxismo-leninismo clásico ya le tenía tomada la medida, pero a este nuevo agente patógeno no.

Durante los 70, 80 y 90 la cosa mas o menos se mantiene porque el nuevo marxismo cultural mutado del 68 se tenía que enfrentar a la vez a la cultura occidental y al antiguo marxismo cultural. Quiero decir con esto, la ideología de izquierdas, mas que un virus, es una bacteria. Cuando muta, las distintas cepas se dejan de reconocer entre ellas y empiezan a matarse entre si (los 70 son la gran época de proliferación de partidos y sectas comunistoides). La cepa que sobrevive se hace mas fuerte al fagocitar a los derrotados. El error de los 70, 80 y 90 fue no identificar el proceso correctamente para haber aprovechado para erradicarlos a todos.

Con el cambio de milenio se da el segundo punto de inflexión, porque es el momento en que el marxismo cultural posmoderno extingue y fagocita al marxismo cultural clásico, y ya puede enfrentarse a nuestra civilización a plena potencia. Es el momento, por ejemplo, en el que en España Zapatero enarbola en el PSOE la bandera republicana y el anti-americanismo, frente al PSOE de Felipe que había aceptado la Rojigualda y la entrada en la OTAN.

Aunque si quieres que te diga la verdad, creo que el problema no es el marxismo cultural y sus mutaciones. El problema es que la civilización cristiana occidental se haya debilitado tanto como para que nuestro organismo social se haya hecho vulnerable a la infección marxista. Un cuerpo social sano es impermeable a los parásitos. Solo un cuerpo social enfermo claudica ante agentes patógenos.


----------



## lostsoul242 (4 Jun 2020)

Esa idea os recorre a los nazimoros españoles y al resto de neonazis del mundo desde siempre . No desde ahora . 
Lo que pasa es que los de ahora sois generacion snowflake y os creeis especialitos y unicos , pero todos los losers neonazis tuvieron que comerse el palo de la bandera sovietica sobre el Reichstag durante decadas con Muro de Berlin incluido y de regalo la vieja capital de Prusia en manos rusas incluso hoy en dia . 
Una cosa siempre habeis tenido en comun , ser sociopatas llenos de odio por todo e idealizando un pasado que fue el mayor desastre de la historia de la humanidad .


----------



## silenus (4 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Esta frase de Patton es brutal. Patton también dijo (lo recordó César Vidal) "el problema de los políticos es que no terminan las guerras". Él sabía que una vez derrotado Hitler había que ir a por Stalin.



No, lo que tenían que haber hecho todos los gilipollas blancos era darse cuenta de que mientras se mataban entre ellos, las negras, moras, indias y amarillas no dejaban de PARIR como conejas, ir a por todos los no-blancos y acabar el trabajo.

Ahora el mundo sería nuestro, pero la oportunidad pasó y lo pagaremos.

Raza superior con escrúpulos morales = raza inferior futura (o directamente extinguida)


----------



## fachacine (4 Jun 2020)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Esa idea os recorre a los nazimoros españoles y al resto de neonazis del mundo desde siempre . No desde ahora .
> Lo que pasa es que los de ahora sois generacion snowflake y os creeis especialitos y unicos , pero todos los losers neonazis tuvieron que comerse el palo de la bandera sovietica sobre el Reichstag durante decadas con Muro de Berlin incluido y de regalo la vieja capital de Prusia en manos rusas incluso hoy en dia .
> Una cosa siempre habeis tenido en comun , ser sociopatas llenos de odio por todo e idealizando un pasado que fue el mayor desastre de la historia de la humanidad .



Aquí nadie idealiza nada, y mucho menos una guerra. Yo prefiero ser libre y que mi pais no dependa de nadie, pero en todo caso, si tenemos que ser un pais satélite de alguien, al menos que a los ciudadanos nos dejen elegir de quién queremos ser satélites. Un ejemplo: la situación insostenible de la frontera en Ceuta y Melilla, moronegros asaltándola con la complicidad de ONGs que cobran subvenciones pagadas con nuestros impuestos, moronegros asaltándola y lanzando excrementos y agrediendo a la Guardia Civil. O lo del OpenArms que es otra forma de asaltar las fronteras con la complicidad de las televisiones. Ahora piensa en las instituciones internacionales a las que pertenecemos, la UE y la OTAN; ¿me quieres explicar que coño hacen esas 2 organizaciones para evitar estos asaltos a nuestras fronteras?¿Eso es lo que conseguimos siendo unos satélites del globalismo y del sorismo? Ahora ponte en la situación de que hubiese Alemania ganado la guerra y que fuésemos un pais satélite de Alemania; ¿me quieres decir que el asalto a las fronteras se estaría dando de la misma manera? Vamos, estarían las verjas electrificadas y con ametralladoras del calibre 60. Insisto: yo prefiero ser libre, pero si hay que ser satélite, que me dejen elegir de quién quiero ser satélite, porque yo lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jun 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Pues no sé eres tú el que me has pegado el párrafo en el que Thomas Mann relataba su viaje a España.
> Yo simplemente lo he traducido y me ha llamado la atención que el viajero fuera una mujer, sin más.



tu has dicho que thomas mann no pisó españa, y pusiste un enlace sobre las andanzas de su hijo. lo pinché porque prometía hablar de la guerra de españa y me encontré lo que he copiado.

donde se dice que estuvo en españa


----------



## Amraslazar (4 Jun 2020)

silenus dijo:


> No, lo que tenían que haber hecho todos los gilipollas blancos era darse cuenta de que mientras se mataban entre ellos, las negras, moras, indias y amarillas no dejaban de PARIR como conejas, ir a por todos los no-blancos y acabar el trabajo.
> 
> Ahora el mundo sería nuestro, pero la oportunidad pasó y lo pagaremos.
> 
> Raza superior con escrúpulos morales = raza inferior futura (o directamente extinguida)



En la Segunda Guerra Mundial no solo se mataron "blancos" entre si.

También se mataron "amarillos" entre si. Véase Japón, China, Corea, Filipinas... en la Indochina francesa murió mas gente durante la ocupación Japonesa que en Francia durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Y por cierto, los asiáticos siguieron matándose entre ellos después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial: Guerra Civil China hasta 1948, Guerra de Corea, Guerra de Vietnam, Genocidio de Camboya, etc...

Respecto a los Indios, durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial murieron mas Indios debido a hambrunas y carestía, que todas las muertes militares y civiles de EEUU, Gran Bretaña y Francia sumadas.

Los negros, por su parte, nunca han dejado de matarse entre ellos. Ni antes, ni durante, ni después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Ah, los moros. Porque los moros antes no se mataban entre ellos, ni se mataban entre ellos en los 80 (guerra Irán-Irak), ni se matan entre ellos ahora (Libia, Siria, Yemen, etc...). El único periodo en que los moros no se han matado (demasiado) entre ellos fue durante las guerras Árabe-Israelíes. Y todos sabemos quien resultó masacrado en esas guerras.

El problema es que las mujeres blancas han dejado de parir. Y la culpa de eso no la tienen ni las mujeres negras, ni las moras, ni las indias, ni las chinas, ni la Segunda Guerra Mundal.

Sigue buscando.


----------



## shark91 (4 Jun 2020)

Me parece el hilo más interesante jamás escrito. Te lo creas o no yo pensé lo mismo. Ahora entiendo el mein kampf !!!! He tardado más de 30 años.


----------



## nief (4 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Vamos ya por 123. A mí lo que me preocupa es que puedas pensar que todo está explicado en "La lista de Schindler" y que ya no hay nada más que decir sobre el tema.



Ve a auswithc o birkenow y luego me lo cuentas


----------



## fachacine (4 Jun 2020)

nief dijo:


> Ve a auswithc o birkenow y luego me lo cuentas



Uff muy lejos, me queda más cerca Paracuellos


----------



## silenus (4 Jun 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> En la Segunda Guerra Mundial no solo se mataron "blancos" entre si. También se mataron "amarillos" entre si. Véase Japón, China, Corea, Filipinas... en la Indochina francesa murió mas gente durante la ocupación Japonesa que en Francia durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Y por cierto, los asiáticos siguieron matándose entre si después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial: Guerra Civil China hasta 1948, Guerra de Corea, Guerra de Vietnam, Genocidio de Camboya, etc...
> 
> Ah, los Indios. Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial murieron mas Indios debido a hambrunas y carestía, que todas las muertes militares y civiles de EEUU, Gran Bretaña y Francia sumadas.
> 
> ...



Sé perfectamente todo eso, subnormal. Y aunque hubieran muerto el triple de marrones no importa una puta mierda.

El único hecho que es relevante para el futuro es que las negras-moras-indias-chinas-indochinas paren como conejas. Y si los países blancos nos hubiéramos unido y hecho limpieza total cuando podíamos, las mujeres blancas ahora igualmente parirían poco, pero así tendríamos una población que bajaría algo hasta estabilizarse, lo cual es muy deseable para no malgastar recursos, y además no tendríamos que preocuparnos por ser invadidos por marrones como estamos siendo y lo que nos queda.

Partes del error de creer que yo quiero que haya muchos más blanquitos cuando en realidad considero que en el mundo en general sobra gente. A montones, incluyendo muchos blancos. Por ejemplo tú, si lo eres. Considero a los blanquitos moralistas el peor cáncer que tenemos como sociedad. Pero lo que no quiero de ninguna manera es que nos asimilen los moronegrosmarrones por quedarnos estancados, que es lo que está ocurriendo. Así que puestos a elegir me quedo con mi raza y mi país, como mal menor.

Ahora imbécil vete a jugar con los monos.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (5 Jun 2020)

Los nórdicos son subnormales.

Vivo en un pueblo donde vienen siempre en verano a hacer surf.
Recuerdo que mis padres siempre se quejaban de los madrileños y los vascos, yo les doy la bienvenida antes que a los noruegos, finlandeses, noruegos e italianos que vienen (muchos con caravana) a joder y no gastar un euro.


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí, amigo forero que me estás leyendo, abre tu mente, abre tu corazón y reconóceme que esa idea se te ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea de forma fugaz. Y tú, que estás programado en el buenismo y en la fiesta de la democracia, desechas la idea durante unos segundos..."¿Me estaré volviendo loco? ¿Hitler? Pero si es el malo malísimo del siglo XX, que me acuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la EGB... No, déjate de hostias, no te vuelvas loco, fachacine... " Pero la idea no se va, la idea sigue ahí rondando tu cabecita. Como decían en la película Origen (Inception) una idea bien depositada en las mentes puede ser como un virus que se propague. No es solo la revuelta de los negros, son ya demasiadas cosas que se empiezan a juntar en el mundo y que empiezan a asfixiarte, a ti que siempre habías sido un buenazo y un demócrata, un boy-scout en toda regla. No me vais a engañar y lo peor que podéis hacer es engañaros a vosotros mismos, quizá Hitler vio algo que los demás ahora empezamos a comprender. Si la idea ha pasado fugazmente por tu cabeza, no te sientas sucio, quizá la gente tiene un límite y estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite.




EL JUDÍO QUE DERRIBÓ EL MITO DEL HOLOCAUSTO
*Publicado el Martes 24 agosto 2010 por **Fabian Vazquez*

ERNST ZUNDEL Y JOSEPH G. BURG

IMPRESIONANTE REVELACIÓN DE UN JUDÍO QUE DERRIBÓ EL MITO DEL HOLOCAUSTO EN LA SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL, TESTIMONIO QUE LE COSTÓ, ENTRE OTRAS COSAS, QUE NO FUESE ADMITIDO EN EL CEMENTERIO JUDÍO, Y QUE NADIE DE LA ‘TRIBU’ PRONUNCIASE UN ELOGIO EN SUS EXEQUIAS.​
Joseph G. Burg fue el décimo segundo testigo llamado por la defensa, él testificó el martes 29 de marzo y el miércoles 30 de marzo de 1988.

Por un periodo de ocho o nueve años anteriores al año 1981, Zündel mantuvo comunicación por carta y visitaba a Joseph G. Burg, un autor judío quien escribió varios libros sobre la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Entre sus libros están los siguientes: Guilt and Fate/Culpa y Destino, Scapegoats/Chivos Expiatorios, Zionist Nazi Censorship in the Federal Republic of Germany/Censura Sionista Nazi en la República Federal Alemana, National Socialist Crimes of Bad Conscience by Germans Against Germans under Zionist Direction/Crímenes de Mala Fe del Nacionalsocialismo por los Alemanes en contra de los Alemanes bajo la Dirección Sionista, y Major Attacks of Zionists against Pope Pius XII and the German Governments/Principales Ataques de los Sionistas en contra del Papa Pío XII y a los Gobiernos Alemanes. Burg ha discutido estos libros con Zündel y este último parece haberlos recibido bien.

En estos libros, Burg trata acerca del tema de los supuestos campos de exterminio nazi, Burg ha hablado con cientos de personas que estuvieron en Auschwitz y visitaron el campo en el otoño de 1945. Burg quiso ver el crematorio, los hospitales y en particular una nueva panadería muy grande. También quiso localizar las cámaras de gas, aunque en ese tiempo, tal procedimiento no se acostumbraba. Él no encontró ninguna cámara de gas. Burg así se fue formando la idea de que no existieron campos de exterminio, que las cámaras de gas nunca existieron y que tampoco hubo un plan para exterminar a los judíos de Europa. Estas opiniones fueron publicadas en sus libros y en su correspondencia con Zundel.
Burg también visitó Majdanek en tres ocasiones. Ahí sí encontró cámaras de gas, pero testificó que eran cámaras de desinfección para eliminar piojos y pulgas: esos bichos causaban epidemias. Estas cámaras eran de uso común en cada campo y cada una mostraba un letrero con el siguiente texto en alemán: “¡ Atención, gas venenoso!” junto con el símbolo de un cráneo humano simbolizando la muerte. Zuklon B era la nueva fórmula usada para desinfectar la ropa, ésta destruía los bichos sin dañar la tela.

Después de la guerra, Burg escuchó bastantes alegatos acerca de gente que fue gaseada en Auschwitz y Majdanek. Él probó que era una tontería o simple propaganda. Hasta el día de hoy, señaló, no existe ningún documento mostrando las órdenes de gasear a la gente o de quien había construido las cámaras y donde las había construido. Las autoridades alemanas han sido llamadas la “súper burocracia”. Por lo tanto, es inverosímil que no se haya encontrado un solo documento en todos estos años.

Burg dio testimonio de haber hablado con cientos de personas que sirvieron y operaron en los crematorios, pero las personas que operaban las cámaras de gas fueron imposibles de encontrar. Nadie ha publicado nada acerca de alguna declaración que diga que alguien había trabajado en una instalación para gasear seres humanos, y la literatura acerca de estos gaseos es completamente contradictoria. ¿Por qué? Porque todo fue inventado. Estas opiniones fueron publicadas en sus libros.

En cada campo habían crematorios, tenían un fin práctico, la gente moría. Cuando los alemanes ocuparon los territorios del este, se establecieron grandes campos y se dispusieron más crematorios de mayor capacidad a medida que la guerra progresaba. Hubo manifestaciones de epidemias que causaron y aceleraron las muertes. La preferencia por los crematorios fue debido a la higiene: este proceso era más higiénico que las inhumaciones y se necesitaba menos espacio.

Como cualquier otra actividad en los campos, los prisioneros se encargaban de los crematorios. Éste constituía el trabajo más difícil debido al calor y debido a que se tenían que colocar los cuerpos dentro de los hornos. Los prisioneros realizaban esta labor en tres turnos al día, y lo hacían voluntariamente. Los voluntarios se solicitaban por medio del consejo judío o la policía judía. Es importante indagar entonces, como pudo el consejo judío o la policía judía cooperar con las SS. alemanas.

Cuando estos crematorios funcionaban a toda su capacidad, las chimeneas arrojaban una gran cantidad de humo. De esta manera, era lógico que dependiendo del clima o de la hora del día, el color de las flamas fuera diferente. La gente inventó historias que supuestamente sucedían cosas malvadas dentro de éstos. Contaban que seres humanos aún vivos estaban siendo quemados. Ellos inventaron el relato de que cada crematorio era una cámara de gas. Incluso llegaron al punto de que tales autores dejaron volar tanto su imaginación, que cuando observaban humo de color azul, interpretaban que los judíos estaban siendo quemados _[en los campos no sólo había judíos]_.

Otros inventaron el relato que judíos aún vivos estaban siendo empujados hacia los hornos. Burg testificó que le hubiera gustado ver a un judío ofrecer tales testimonios durante un proceso judicial. También dijo que en tal caso, un judío hubiera sido forzado a jurar bajo los ritos de un rabino, usando la kippa (el gorrito que usan en la cabeza), sin la presencia de imágenes de Cristo, con la Biblia hebrea, en la presencia de un rabino o de un judío piadoso. Entonces éste hubiera tenido que jurar que sí había visto algo. Pero estas declaraciones falsas, estas declaraciones enfermizas, se hubieran reducido en un 99.5% ya que tales juramentos superficiales no son moralmente obligatorios para esos judíos.
En el tiempo que Burg estuvo en los campos de emplazamiento de personas, habló con 30 o 40 personas sobre las cámaras de gas y con aproximadamente 5 a 10 personas acerca de los crematorios. Él tenía una especie de permiso especial que le permitía visitar las diferentes áreas en donde los judíos estaban situados. Él trató de interrogar a varias personas de diferentes ghettos y campos, ya que, en ese tiempo ya se había dado cuenta de muchas afirmaciones falsas.

En 1946, Burg asistió a los juicios de Nuremberg, en el tiempo cuando los asuntos sobre los judíos empezaban a tratarse. Durante una de estas comparecencias, conoció a Ilya Ehrenburg y a un editor judío, quienes habían estado en Auschwitz por muchos años. Burg preguntó al editor si el había visto alguna instalación para ‘gasear’ seres humanos, él contestó que no. Ehrenburg, quien había sido el dirigente de la propaganda para el Ejército Rojo durante la guerra, dijo a Burg que él había estado en Auschwitz pero que tampoco vio nada sobre ‘gaseos’ a seres humanos. Burg había discutido de toda esta información con Zundel. Burg nunca pudo entender el énfasis que se hacía sobre los ‘gaseos’.

Burg era hijo de judíos y pasó los días de la guerra en Transnystria, un área designada por los alemanes para la gente proscrita, como los judíos. Los judíos fueron proscritos ya que habían acogido al Ejército Rojo. La gente de esta región vivía en pequeñas villas y pueblos, pero tenían que arreglárselas por sí mismos y por lo tanto, no les iba mejor que a aquellos que estaban en campos de concentración. En los campos, las autoridades alemanas cuidaban de los prisioneros, ya que, era común que fueran usados como fuerza de trabajo. Hubieron ataques hacia los judíos en estas regiones, por parte de grupos étnicos extranjeros, pero ninguno de estos ataques fue organizado por los alemanes.
En 1946 y 1947, Burg vivió en Freising, un campo para judíos desplazados, cerca de Munich en la zona estadounidense. El director fue un oficial judío estadounidense. Burg sirvió ahí como delegado: él organizó la policía, la prisión, el diario, y los asuntos culturales. Organizó grupos y los condujo a las proximidades de Bavaria (el sur de Alemania), para mostrarles los lugares de interés, los museos y castillos. Sus experiencias en el campo fueron incluidas en su libro ‘Guilt and Fate / Culpa y Destino’.

Burg había leído un pasaje del folleto ‘Did Six Million Really Die? / ¿Realmente Murieron 6 millones?’:

La primera propuesta nazi para la solución Madagascar, fue hecha con asociación del Plan Schacht de 1938.

Burg testificó que la emigración de judíos desde la Alemania nazi, que nunca llegaron a Palestina, fue dificultada por los Sionistas. Los Sionistas impidieron que los judíos se dirigieran a otros países, ya que su interés era hacer que los judíos fueran a Palestina, adicionalmente, la mayoría de los países prohibieron la entrada de la emigración judía.

El Reich alemán quiso expulsar a los judíos: cómo y donde, fueron asuntos secundarios. La gente bajo el mando de Göring, al encargarse de los judíos, optaron por un plan propuesto por el fundador del movimiento Sionista, Theodor Herzl, que consistía en mover a los judíos a Uganda o a Madagascar. Ambas colonias pertenecían a Francia. El plan no funcionó, pero la sola existencia del plan, prueba que, por lógica, la liquidación de judíos nunca existió. La fuerza de trabajo que representaron fue necesaria. Burg hizo énfasis en que no hubo liquidación de judíos por parte de los alemanes.

El Acuerdo de Transferencia (Haavara) de 1933 fue uno de los incidentes más notables en la estructura del Holocausto. Bajo este acuerdo, se planeó que aproximadamente 2.5 millones de judíos fueran trasladados en camiones. El acuerdo nunca fructificó ya que los Sionistas no pudieron trasladar tal número de judíos a Palestina.

Burg ha descubierto que, los líderes Sionistas alemanes solicitaron, ya en 1933, que los judíos portaran la estrella de David amarilla. Los Sionistas no vieron en esto un insulto, sino un gesto heroico, tal y como las SS portaron la suástica. En 1938, el director del movimiento Sionista en el Tercer Reich, hizo portar a los judíos la estrella amarilla en contra de los deseos de Göring y Goebbels.

Burg escribió en su libro acerca de la cooperación que existió entre los líderes del Sionismo, incluyendo a David Ben-Gurion, con el régimen Nazi antes de la guerra. Muchos días después de que Hitler había sido nombrado Canciller, Rabbi Leo Baeck, anunció públicamente que los intereses del judaísmo eran idénticos a los intereses del Nacional Socialismo. Burg testificó que Baeck quiso decir ‘Sionismo’ y no ‘Judaísmo’. En ese tiempo, los Sionistas constituían el 1.5% de la población judía en Alemania. Unos días después otro líder Sionista haría una declaración similar. El sentido de estas declaraciones, testificó Burg, era la siguiente: “Nosotros los judíos nacionalistas, es decir, los Sionistas, estamos de acuerdo con este régimen. No nos avergonzamos de nuestras ideas nacionalistas”. Los alemanes que tuvieron que hacerse cargo de la cuestión judía, cooperaron inmediatamente con esta minoría de judíos con el fin de probar al mundo entero que ellos no eran anti-judíos sino que cooperaban con los judíos.

....................​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jun 2020)

....................

A principios de la década de los 30 del siglo pasado, como resultado de esta cooperación entre Nazis y Sionistas, aproximadamente 120.000 judíos emigraron desde Alemania hacia Palestina. Sin embargo, las dificultades comenzaron cuando Inglaterra, que administraba Palestina, se rehusó a permitir la inmigración debido al malestar árabe.

Los Sionistas en Alemania trabajaron organizando escuelas para niños, con clases de hebreo, tiendas para jóvenes, etc., para ayudar a preparar a la gente en su migración a Palestina. Los Sionistas sólo estaban interesados en la migración a Palestina e hicieron todo lo que estuvo a su alcance para asegurar que ningún otro país aceptará a los judíos. Los Nazis estaban interesados en facilitar la migración de los judíos tan pronto fuera posible. No obstante, la cooperación entre Sionistas y Nazis continuó hasta 1942, con gente como Adolf Eichmann, Golda Meir y David Ben-Gurion, fecha en la que en opinión de los Sionistas, se cumplió el objetivo. Burg declaró que, incluso llegado este punto, la derrota de Alemania fue vista por los Sionistas como “las ratas abandonando un barco que se hunde”.

Burg discutió frecuentemente el tema de la cooperación de los Nazis y los Sionistas con Zundel. Burg creyó que los Sionistas fueron los culpables de que los alemanes fueran derrotados. Y para borrar cualquier rastro, los Sionistas se comportaron como el ladrón astuto que corre hacia la policía gritando “¡ Detengan al ladrón!” Fue la tarea de Zundel el luchar en contra de esto y Burg declaró que podía ayudarle. ¿Por qué? “Porque de otra manera nunca llegará la reconciliación entre las personas. La verdad está revelándose poco a poco, así es como, el odio en contra de los judíos está creciendo, provocado por los líderes Sionistas”.

Zundel dijo a Burg que gracias a su libro ‘Guilt and Fate’, publicado en 1962, él se convirtió en lo que es ahora, un luchador por la verdad, un luchador en contra de las falsas acusaciones hechas a su pueblo.

Burg testificó que no hubo aniquilamientos en los campos de concentración. Las personas saludables fueron usadas para trabajar en forma voluntaria, Burg puntualizó que, incluso una jaula de oro representa una limitación e incluso un crimen, pero la invención de las cámaras de gases tuvieron origen en mentes enfermas. Burg quiso demostrar que incluso en Birkenau, donde supuestamente ocurrieron las muertes por gases, los judíos, hombres y mujeres, tuvieron trato preferencial. Un ejemplo de esto fue Benedikt Kautsky, judío con convicción en el movimiento mundial Socialista- Marxista. Kautsky estuvo en Birkenau durante la guerra realizando labores de oficina. Su madre, de 79 años de edad también fue enviada a Birkenau. Cuando ella enfermó, se le dispuso un cuarto individual y una dieta especial ordenada por el doctor. Esto fue “trato preferencial”, otorgado con el fin de prolongar la vida de la mujer, si es que no se curaba. Cuando fue liberado el Dr. Kautsky, regresó a Viena, Austria, en donde continuó su trabajo científico. En 1946, inmediatamente después de su liberación, el Dr. Kautsky fue uno de los primeros en publicar un libro, que llevó el título en alemán ‘Teufel und Verdammte / El Diablo y los Condenados’ Burg testificó que ese libro decía la verdad y que tenía verdadero valor histórico, sin embargo, toda la edición fue destruida. Un año y medio más tarde, publicó otra edición en la cual reescribió varios párrafos e hizo cambios, pero no lo cambió completamente. No existe documentación acerca de cámaras de gas y Kautsky admitió que él nunca vio ninguna cámara de gas por sí mismo.

En ‘Schuld und Schicksal / Guilt and Fate / Culpa y Destino’, Burg trató acerca de los ghettos de Varsovia y Lodz. Cuando las tropas alemanas ocuparon Varsovia, ellos quisieron concentrar a toda la población judía. Verdaderos ghettos estuvieron ahí por siglos, pero los judíos emancipados o que asimilaron la cultura anfitriona vivían lejos de esos ghettos. Cuando llegaron los alemanes, quisieron tener a todos los judíos juntos. En un sentido práctico, la función del ghetto también era proteger a la población judía.

Los Sionistas se mostraron satisfechos con este arreglo. Un Consejo Judío designado fue la entidad que gobernaba el ghetto. Ellos tenían su propia policía, cárceles y cualquier otra cosa. Naturalmente, algunos fueron crueles, uno de estos fue el vicepresidente de la policía, quien más tarde fue ejecutado. En consideración de Burg, esta ejecución fue la evidencia de que los judíos se defendían de la minoría Sionista, quienes usaban a la mayoría para sus propios fines.
En el ghetto de Lodz, existía una fuerza policíaca judía, un banco judío, moneda de cambio judía, oficina de correos judía y estampillas de correo para uso exclusivo de los judíos, existían talleres de manufactura para judíos. Si existía un plan alemán para exterminar a los judíos ¿por qué existían talleres?, preguntó Burg, ¿por qué destinar recursos económicos con esos fines? ¿Por qué entrenar a los niños para el trabajo? Gracias a Berlín, testificó Burg, los judíos tuvieron la oportunidad de vivir en un pequeño Israel. Sin embargo, todas estas cosas no deben decirse en la actualidad, ya que, ahora debe decirse que existió un Holocausto y que los judíos fueron asesinados.

Toda la población alemana, no sólo los Nazis, fueron culpados falsamente, y no sólo a los alemanes que vivían en Alemania, sino a cualquier alemán que viviera en cualquier parte del mundo. Burg tiene interés en este asunto, ya que, él piensa que esto provoca el odio en contra de los judíos. Los líderes Sionistas, tienen interés, incluso en la actualidad, en que se creen progroms o progromos en contra de los judíos, y el testimonio de Burg tiene el objetivo de prevenir esto.
En 1982, Zundel escribió a Burg en dos ocasiones, pidiéndole ayuda en contra de los Sionistas de Toronto quienes estaban provocándole dificultades, y para pedirle su recomendación. Zundel creyó que esto podría ayudarle mucho.
Burg frecuentemente discutió con Zundel acerca del desagravio a los alemanes. En la opinión de Burg, si el Holocausto hubiera sido verdadero, no se les debería ningún tipo de desagravio a los alemanes, pero “ellos lo están pagando”. El trató acerca de este tema en su libro ‘Guilt and Fate’, el cual, Zundel leyó en los años 60 del siglo pasado. Israel fue creado en 1948 y, en 1951 todavía no tenía relaciones diplomáticas con la República Federal Alemana. En ese año, Israel otorgó al Dr. Nahum Goldmann, representante del Congreso Judío Mundial, autoridad para negociar con el Dr. Adenauer, el Canciller de la República Federal Alemana en lo concerniente a la culpabilidad alemana. Israel, bajo el gobierno de Ben Gurion, exigió una indemnización por “los daños ocasionados por los alemanes”, pero nunca quiso sentarse en una mesa con ellos para negociarlo. Las negociaciones entre Goldmann y Adenauer, tuvieron como resultado el reconocimiento de Alemania de haber cometido un holocausto en contra de los judíos.

Burg testificó que era muy importante distinguir estas indemnizaciones al estado de Israel. Israel no existía durante la Guerra. Éste estaba en Palestina en ése entonces y pertenecía a la administración británica. Durante toda la Segunda Guerra Mundial, ningún soldado alemán estuvo en Palestina. ¿ Cuáles son entonces los daños y qué es lo que hay que reparar?, preguntó Burg.

Israel presentó entonces un documento a Alemania, declarando que tres de cada cuatro judíos europeos murieron y que el pueblo de Israel demandaba una indemnización por ellos. Ese documento nunca afirmó que hubieran muerto 6 millones. Tampoco que hubieran sido gaseados ni asesinados. La palabra usada fue ‘muertos’. La suma inicial de 3.5 marcos ha crecido y no sólo será pagado por los alemanes que viven en la actualidad, sino los que nacerán el día de mañana. Las sumas se justificaron por invenciones de 40 millones de judíos gaseados, luego que 25, y finalmente aproximadamente 6 millones, que es la cifra que ha permanecido.

Burg testificó que la razón por la que continuaron los juicios de crímenes de guerra tanto en la República Federal Alemana y en los Estados Unidos, fue para probar a todo el mundo que los alemanes, incluso los que nacieron en Estados Unidos y en Toronto, son culpables de haber asesinado y gaseado judíos.

Israel existió sobre la tesis de que el Holocausto sucedió y el pueblo alemán de la República Federal pagó con dinero honesto ganado con su trabajo a Israel, que es un barril sin fondo.

Goldmann también negoció por parte de aquellos que fueron liberados de los campos de concentración. Estos son los que han sufrido, dijo Burg, a quienes se les quitó sus hogares y apartamentos, quienes dejaron todo atrás. Fueron dispuestas oficinas especiales alrededor del mundo, en cada lugar donde Alemania tuviera alguna representación, con el fin de solicitar las indemnizaciones.

Burg discutió con Zundel acerca del responsable por la enemistad entre alemanes y judíos. Le dijo a Zundel que la Primera Guerra Mundial trajo a los Sionistas un lugar para vivir en Palestina, pero no era una nación. Esto era muy pequeño y era necesario hacer todo lo posible para crear el estado de Israel. Esto sólo fue posible a través de la guerra, se avecinaba una guerra mundial. Los Sionistas, por lo tanto, cooperaron con quien fue conocido como Wall Street. Wall Street causó la Segunda Guerra Mundial de la misma manera que causó la Primera. Hizo notar que éste también apoyaba al régimen de Hitler ya que supuestamente pelearía contra los comunistas. De la misma manera que los Nacional Socialistas no quisieron subordinarse a Wall Street, los comunistas tampoco lo hicieron. El plan de Churchill, junto con los Sionistas y los estadounidenses de Wall Street, era asegurarse que los Nacional Socialistas y los Comunistas “se consumieran entre ellos”. Chaim Weizmann declaró que él había deseado sacrificar a los judíos alemanes en favor del estado de Israel.

Burg estimó que Zundel había mostrado una sincera curiosidad acerca de la cuestión judía. Zundel era alemán y él estaba defendiendo a su país, dijo Burg. Zundel le había dicho que defender a su pueblo era el trabajo de su vida ya que ellos estaban siendo difamados, Burg también creía esto y lo había expresado en sus libros “una y otra vez” y como resultado de esto, sufrió en forma personal. Burg estuvo satisfecho de que Zundel aprendiera un poco de él al no hablar automáticamente de “judíos” sino, en su lugar, hacer énfasis en los “Sionistas”.

Si la historia del Holocausto sigue por el camino que ha tomado en la actualidad, dijo Burg, nunca habrá una relación sincera entre los judíos y los alemanes, y es lo que los líderes Sionistas buscan que pase. Burg dijo a Zundel que películas como Holocausto y Shoah constituyen un reforzamiento de la falsificación de la historia, hechas con el propósito de mostrar la razón por la que los alemanes deben pagar y deben seguir pagando por unas cuantas generaciones más.

Burg declaró que si Zundel hubiera ido con la corriente, nunca hubiera tenido los problemas que tuvo. Hubiera tenido una vida mucho más sencilla. También era la opinión de Burg que si existieran otros dos o tres Zundels, habría también mejores judíos.

La Corona _[canadiense]_ decidió no volver a interrogar a Burg.

Gracias a Jesús Ruiz Munilla​


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (5 Jun 2020)

germano89 dijo:


> A ver solo te voy a hacer una apreciación y una pregunta, desde 1945 el mundo cambió para siempre. Hasta ahí estamos de acuerdo, ¿no?
> 
> Ahora de verdad, ¿crees que las cosas van bien?



Antes de empezar la II Guerra Mundial, en la Europa occidental los ganadores eran los fascistas sobre los socialdemócratas (subcampeones). Al perder la guerra los fascistas, quedaron los socialdemócratas sin rival, que pudieron hacer lo que quisieron en favor de su ideología sin ninguna oposición de nadie puesto que no había ninguna democracia en Europa. De eso se aprovecharon.


----------



## Kurten (5 Jun 2020)

Italiam, Italiam!!!!!


----------



## Amraslazar (5 Jun 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Sé perfectamente todo eso, subnormal. Y aunque hubieran muerto el triple de marrones no importa una puta mierda.
> 
> El único hecho que es relevante para el futuro es que las negras-moras-indias-chinas-indochinas paren como conejas. Y si los países blancos nos hubiéramos unido y hecho limpieza total cuando podíamos, las mujeres blancas ahora igualmente parirían poco, pero así tendríamos una población que bajaría algo hasta estabilizarse, lo cual es muy deseable para no malgastar recursos, y además no tendríamos que preocuparnos por ser invadidos por marrones como estamos siendo y lo que nos queda.
> 
> ...



1) Que las mujeres de otras razas tengan o no hijos es irrelevante.
2) Que existan otras razas o no es irrelevante.
2) Porque si nuestra sociedad continuara siendo FUERTE Y SANA, nuestras fronteras estarían cerradas.

Mientras Roma fue fuerte, le daba igual lo que hicieran los Germanos. No entraban en sus fronteras. Eran ellos, los romanos, los que salían de "caza" de vez en cuando.

¿Y por qué somos débiles? En parte por personas como tu. Individuos fallidos, acomplejados, con un síndrome de inferioridad brutal hacia la gente de otras razas. Perdedores a los que solo les queda el falso consuelo de pensar que son mejores que los que tienen la piel mas oscura, aunque en su interior saben que es mentira, y de ahí el odio y la frustración infantil.

Yo no tengo ese síndrome de inferioridad. Sé que mi cultura es mejor. O al menos lo era, antes de que la proliferación de lumpen débil como tu llevara a demasiada gente sensata a pensar que convivir con los marxistas era preferible a una sociedad dirigida por individuos fallidos. A mi me la suda que haya banquitas rubias reproduciéndose con negros, porque yo he tenido relaciones con muchas blanquitas rubias y son lo mas tóxico del mundo. Que las aguanten los negros, prefiero a cualquier latina random cualquier día de la semana. Pero claro cuando eres un omegazo incapaz de ligar, es normal que eso te joda. Te consuelas pensando que si no hubiera negros esas conejas rubias se irían contigo, cuando en realidad lo que harían es quedarse en casa viendo la Carta de Ajuste.

Venga. Coge un arma y defiende el hogar familiar cuando vengan los negros a saquearla. No lo harás, porque no tienes huevos. Como mucho harás como Breivik, irte a cazar maricones socialdemócratas blancos, que tiene el mismo mérito que disparar a patos de feria en un barril, y además en un país donde la cárcel es un hotel de cinco estrellas. Pero defenderte de negros y moros, ni de coña. Les dejarás que le roben el dinero a tus padres, quemen su casa, y violen a tu hermana. Porque les tienes miedo, te sientes inferior a ellos. 

Omegazo.


----------



## Uritorco (5 Jun 2020)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> La montaña mágica. Volumen II de la edición de El Mundo de las 100 joyas del milenio. Página 240.
> -¿Qué tal España?
> - Mira..., se viaja mal. Las gentes son medio negras. Castilla es muy seca y dura.
> 
> Evidentemente no tengo el libro en alemán.



Que diga lo que le de la gana ese comunista, casado con una judia, sobrina nieta del banquero Hugo Pringsheim.


----------



## Uritorco (5 Jun 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Hablan de que Alemania perdió la guerra, pero no del todo.
> 
> La RDA fué la Alemania con la que Hitler se habría pajeado, esa basura para mentes-insecto era el verdadero legado nazi. Todo frio y mediocre funcionario nazi, deshumanizado, hijodeputa, cabeza cuadrada, que es incapaz de vivir sin papá estado regulándole hasta los pedos que se suelta y sin ser capaz de hacer nada sin tener un "protocolo" dictado por otro funcionario superior psicópata, estaba luego en su salsa en la RDA. Esa sociedad de gente GRIS, esa sociedad TRISTE, esa MIERDA burocrática, anquilosada, inhumana, mediocre, que era la sociedad nazi, esa arcadia que pregonan aquí los tontacos imbéciles de turno, era lo mismo que los paises del Pacto de Varsovia después en esencia.
> La URSS y la Alemania nazi, són lo mismo, eran lo mismo...



La RDA fue la Alemania antinazi que Hitler hubiese destestado. Al otro lado estaban sus primos de la RFA, los de la democracia liberal y judaizada.


----------



## Amraslazar (5 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> La RDA fue la Alemania antinazi que Hitler hubiese destestado. Al otro lado estaban sus primos de la RFA, los de la democracia liberal y judaizada.



La Alemania que Hitler detestó, era la equivalente a la de la RFA, la de la democracia liberal. Porque fue esa la "Anti-Alemania" que él destruyó. La Alemania a la que tuvieron que emigrar los obreros españoles durante el franquismo en busca de las necesarias divisas para mantener la economía española a flote.


----------



## El Patron (5 Jun 2020)

Estoy bastante de acuedo en que si Hitler hubiese ganado la guerra ahora Europa seria bien diferente. Muy posiblemente hoy en dia seria un sitio mejor de lo que es. Pero hay una cosa a tener en cuenta; tras vencer a los aliados por ambos frentes, que le hubiera impedido entrar en España y hacersela tambien suya?
En esas, habiamos salido de una guerra civil tremenda. Estabamos en la ruina mas absoluta. Desde los pirineos a Madrid en 3 dias. Y de paso, como somos poco arios, miles y miles de morenitos ibericos liquidados.


----------



## silenus (5 Jun 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> 1) Que las mujeres de otras razas tengan o no hijos es irrelevante.
> 2) Que existan otras razas o no es irrelevante.
> 2) Porque si nuestra sociedad continuara siendo FUERTE Y SANA, nuestras fronteras estarían cerradas.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja menudo montón de proyecciones. Dime de lo que presumes...

Subnormal, he dicho yo algo sobre lo que hagan las mujeres blancas aparte de que tienen pocos hijos comparadas con las otras? Allá ellas. Conejas rubias? Me parece que eres tú el que siente envidia de los marrones porque las blancas se ríen de ti, hasta las orco-gordas, por eso acabas con panchitas y seguramente pagando. Típico caso de quiero y no puedo.

De qué síndrome inferioridad hablas, atontado? Lo debes tener tú. Miedo? Omegazo? No proyectes tus propias miserias, tonto del culo.

Lumpen? Joder, un izmierdoso clasista, esta sí que es buena. A ver si vas a ser el marqués de Galapagar. 

Lo dicho, vete a jugar con los monos. Igual hasta eres un poco 'marronsito' y por eso te pica tanto...


----------



## 917 (5 Jun 2020)

Que no falta el hilo pro-nazi del dia.

Ahora, que cuando Google clasifique a burbuja.info como "Foro Nacionalsocialista" o NS, que nadie se queje. Los neonazos han ocupado esto.


----------



## Hermericus (5 Jun 2020)

917 dijo:


> Que no falta el hilo pro-nazi del dia.
> 
> Ahora, que cuando Google clasifique a burbuja.info como "Foro Nacionalsocialista" o NS, que nadie se queje. Los neonazos han ocupado esto.



A mi me la suda las calificaciones que me hagan unos rojos.

Ya se que si no soy de su cuerda ve man a catalogar de fascista, racista, machista, ultraderechista y violador de niños.


----------



## 917 (5 Jun 2020)

Hermericus dijo:


> A mi me la suda las calificaciones que me hagan unos rojos.
> 
> Ya se que si no soy de su cuerda ve man a catalogar de fascista, racista, machista, ultraderechista y violador de niños.



Yo hablo de Google, no de rojos, azules ni amarillos.
Google es demasiado grande para tener "cuerda", tio.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (5 Jun 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sí, por eso invade 5 naciones neutrales antes de atacar Francia.
> 
> Solo quería la paz...



Que naciones neutrales?


Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Jun 2020)

Alemania no podía ganar la segunda guerra mundial tal y como la planteó Adolf.

No puedes invadir Dinamarca, Noruega, Bélgica, Holanda y Luxemburgo, y luego pretender NADA diferente a lo que pasó. Ahí fué donde la cagó, ahí se desmonta todo ese discurso falso pacifista de los nazis del foro de que Hitler quería la paz. Es tan burdo y tan evidente que da verguenza.

Hay unas imágenes, hasta hace poco inéditas, de Ribbentrop informándo a Hitler de la declaración de guerra inglesa y francesa el 3 de septiembre de 1939. Su cara y sus gestos son de sorpresa y de pánico, de miedo. Pero es que si no esperaba esta reacción de Inglaterra y Francia, hay algo que no cuadra. ¿Que coño esperaba?....es de puto cajón, Polonia tenía un pacto defensivo, era algo cantado. Y encima se la reparte con la URSS, si había en occidente alguna intención de usar a Alemania como tapón a Stalin, él mismo se la carga completamente, él mismo se presenta como el principal peligro por la simple situación geográfica de Alemania!!!.

Un gran imbecil Hitler, un estadista equivocado cegado por chorradas ideológicas decimonónicas y delirios medievales disparatados.


----------



## Amraslazar (5 Jun 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Hay unas imágenes, hasta hace poco inéditas, de Ribbentrop informándo a Hitler de la declaración de guerra inglesa y francesa el 3 de septiembre de 1939. Su cara y sus gestos son de sorpresa y de pánico, de miedo. Pero es que si no esperaba esta reacción de Inglaterra y Francia, hay algo que no cuadra. ¿Que coño esperaba?



Lo que esperaban los nazis es que los británicos se la envainaran, como en Checoslovaquia, y les dejaran seguir ocupando naciones europeas tranquilamente sin oponer resistencia.

Los nazis, es cierto, no querían una guerra con Gran Bretaña. Porque Gran Bretaña era fuerte y les podía devolver las hostias. Lo que los nazis querían era ir ocupando países sin que Gran Bretaña les declarase la Guerra. Lo que no entiendo es cómo algunos de por aquí pretenden que eso encaja con la definición de "pacifismo".

Hitler, es cierto, nunca quiso una guerra larga de desgaste como la que se vió obligado a luchar contra Gran Bretaña, Estados Unidos y la Unión Soviética. Hitler quería guerras rápidas. Darle dos bofetadas a Francia en el patio del cole, robarle el bocadillo y que el profe, Gran Bretaña, se quedara mirando sin hacer nada. Liquidar al Ejército Rojo en un par de meses y que los eslavos se dejasen esclavizar en masa por los alemanes sin plantar resistencia porque para eso eran subhumanos. Y declararle la Guerra a EEUU, y que EEUU no hiciera nada porque los yankis eran cobardes que no sabían combatir.

Se equivocó calibrando la voluntad de lucha de esos tres pueblos, y ahora sus nostálgicos dicen que pobre chaval, que era pacifista, que él solo quería pegar hostias a todo el mundo sin que se las devolvieran.


----------



## JoseDa (5 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 339012



Joder, esta foto es la leche, parece que fué hecha ayer... de donde la has sacado? parece que hayan hecho una recreación o reenactment

Quién es ese general?


----------



## fachacine (6 Jun 2020)

917 dijo:


> Que no falta el hilo pro-nazi del dia.
> 
> Ahora, que cuando Google clasifique a burbuja.info como "Foro Nacionalsocialista" o NS, que nadie se queje. Los neonazos han ocupado esto.



Tu problema es que intelectualmente no das para más.


----------



## ¡DEATH METAL O MUERTE! (6 Jun 2020)

Hombre, Hitler es más o menos lo que tenemos ahora. Al menos, Hitler es identitarismo en toda regla, eso es difícil de negar. Yo lo considero un precursor de la izquierda actual, y no bromeo.


----------



## terro6666 (6 Jun 2020)

hortera dijo:


> menudo pagafantas, cuantos niños mandó a la guerra cuando estaba todo perdido, por su culpa estamos todos hasta el culo de negros



Tu no conoces la quinta del biberon que formaron los republicanos una vez casi pérdida la guerra, no?


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jun 2020)

*Cazadebunkers.com*
_Descubre a los desinformadores profesionales_​

*¿Por qué está prohibido negar el Holocausto en 30 países con duras penas de cárcel?.*
____________________________________________________________________________________​
*EN **17 ENERO, 2012* / *POR **CIENCIA Y ESPÍRITU* / *EN POLITICOS PREPOTENTES, **VILLANOS*

_(ABROCHESE EL CINTURON Y PREPARESE, PORQUE SI ESTO LO ESTUDIA BIEN, LE VA A ROMPER ALGUNOS ESQUEMAS)._

Podemos negar a Cristo, negar a los profetas, renegar de la democracia, de la libertad, opinar sobre cualquier masacre y crimen de guerra, hasta creer o no creer en los extraterrestres, *pero nunca, bajo ningún concepto, podemos negar el hecho de que seis millones de judíos murieron en los campos de concentración* alemanes bajo penas expresas contempladas en los códigos penales de los 30 países mas “occidentalizados” del mundo.

Y no solo eso, toda la historia está sujeta a revisión, pero los “revisionistas” que pretenden estudiar qué hay de verdad y mentira en el holocausto judío tienen siempre serios problemas legales y son tachados automáticamente de nazis.

¿Por qué?

Una vez alguien me enseñó el listado oficial de muertos durante toda la segunda guerra mundial en todos los campos de concentración alemanes. Y la cifra era (en total) de *370.000 muertos,* incluyendo todas las nacionalidades. ¿La fuente? Bueno, quizá la mas fiable en plena guerra:* La Cruz Roja.* ¿De dónde salen entonces los seis millones de judíos asesinados si 5 emigraron después de la guerra a Israel?.

Y claro, hay quien a estas alturas se levantará muy airado y exclamará: _“¿Y bueno, ¿Que mas da que fueran 370.000 o seis millones? A fin de cuentas lo importante es que los mataron”._ OJO: es muy distinto que los alemanes mataran sistemáticamente a 6 millones de judíos a que murieran, por causas de la escasez de la guerra y enfermedades, 370.000 personas de todas las nacionalidades. Recordemos que en la II Guerra mundial murieron 62 millones de personas y tan solo dos millones eran soldados, el resto era población civil.

Cuando tuve acceso a esta información no podía creerla de ninguna forma. Inclusive para una persona abierta de mente y conocedor de cómo nos han llegado a engañar en todos los campos de las ciencias, este tema no podía aceptarlo, yo lo había visto cientos de veces en… lo había visto miles de veces en… (hummmm…) *¡¡¡En muchísimas películas sobre el tema!!!.* ¡Dios mío!, me lo habían metido bien en el “disco duro”!, ¿Cuantas películas, superproducciones, han tratado el tema recurrente de los campos de concentración? ¡¡¡¡Muchísimas!!!. Y ¿Quien domina la industria cinematográfica?… ¡Uf…! ¡No puede ser!, así que comencé a estudiarlo y aquí está la información que recopilé, juzguen Uds. mismos, pero que sepan que si algo cuesta de creer es este asunto, a mi me costó y mucho.

Y como este país (España) es uno de esos 30 países en los que está prohibido negar el holocausto, señores abogados, yo no lo niego,* solo lo dudo* Y MUCHO.

Cazadebunkers.


----------



## JoseDa (6 Jun 2020)

*LA CAMPAÑA SECRETA DEL PRESIDENTE ROOSEVELT PARA INCITAR A LA GUERRA EN EUROPA: 
LOS DOCUMENTOS POLACOS SECRETOS.*

Mucho se ha escrito acerca de la campaña de engaños de Roosevelt y mentiras descaradas con el fin de conseguir la intervención de Estados Unidos en la Segunda Guerra Mundial antes del ataque japonés a Pearl Harbor en diciembre de 1941. La ayuda de Roosevelt a Gran Bretaña y la Unión Soviética, en violación de la neutralidad estadounidense y el derecho internacional, sus actos de guerra contra Alemania en el Atlántico, en un esfuerzo para provocar una declaración guerra alemana contra los Estados Unidos, la autorización de una vasta campaña de “trucos sucios” en contra de ciudadanos estadounidenses por agentes de inteligencia británicos en violación de la Constitución, y sus provocaciones y ultimátums contra Japón, que resultaron en el ataque contra Pearl Harbor -.

Todo esto está documentado extensivamente y es razonablemente bien conocido [1]

No tan conocida es la historia de la enorme responsabilidad de Roosevelt en el estallido de la Segunda Guerra Mundial en sí.
FDR no sólo involucró criminalmente a los Estados Unidos en una guerra que ya había engullido a Europa. Tiene una grave responsabilidad ante la historia por el estallido de la guerra más destructiva de la historia. Este ensayo se centra en la campaña secreta de Roosevelt en provocar la guerra en Europa antes del estallido de las hostilidades en septiembre de 1939. Se trata en particular de sus esfuerzos para presionar a Gran Bretaña, Francia y Polonia de ir a la guerra contra Alemania en 1938 y 1939.

Este documento se basa en gran medida en una colección poco conocida de documentos secretos polacos que cayeron en manos alemanas cuando Varsovia fue capturada en septiembre de 1939. Estos documentos establecen claramente el papel crucial de Roosevelt en el inicio de la SGM. También revelan las fuerzas detrás de el y que impulsaron la guerra.

Aunque algunos historiadores han citado frases e incluso párrafos de estos documentos, su importancia no ha sido plenamente apreciada. Hay tres razones para esto, creo. Primero, durante muchos años su autenticidad no fue indiscutiblemente establecida. Segundo, una colección completa de los documentos no ha estado disponible en inglés. Y tercero, la traducción de esos documentos disponible en inglés hasta ahora es deficiente e inaceptablemente mala.

Cuando los alemanes tomaron Varsovia a finales de septiembre de 1939, se apoderaron de una gran cantidad de documentos del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores polaco. En una carta del 8 de abril de 1983, el Dr. Karl Otto Braun de Munich me informó que los documentos fueron capturados por una brigada de las SS liderada por Freiherr von Kuensberg, a quien Braun conocía personalmente. En un ataque sorpresa, la brigada capturó el centro de Varsovia antes que el ejército regular alemán. Von Kuensberg le dijo a Braun que sus hombres tomaron el control del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores polaco justo cuando los oficiales del Ministerio estaban en el proceso de quemar documentos incriminatorios. El Dr. Braun fue un funcionario del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores alemán entre 1938 y 1945.

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores alemán eligió a Hans Adolf von Moltke, antiguo embajador del Reich en Varsovia, para dirigir una Comisión de Archivo especial para examinar la colección y clasificar los documentos que podrían ser adecuados para su publicación. A finales de marzo de 1940, 16 de ellos fueron publicados en forma de libro bajo el título Polnische Dokumente zur Vorgeschichte des Krieges ["Documentos polacos sobre la prehistoria de la guerra"]. La edición del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores fue subtitulada "*Libro Blanco Alemán No. 3*". El libro se publicó inmediatamente en varias ediciones en lenguas extranjeras en Berlín y en otras capitales europeas. Una edición americana fue publicada en Nueva York por Howell, Soskin and Company como "*El Libro Blanco Alemán*". El historiador C. Hartley Grattan contribuyó con un prefacio notablemente cauteloso y reservado.[2]

La traducción de los documentos para la edición del Libro Blanco de los Estados Unidos fue inexcusablemente mala. Faltaron frases enteras y partes de frases fueron groseramente mal traducidas. H. Keith Thompson me explicó por qué era así durante una conversación el 22 de marzo de 1983 y en una carta del 13 de mayo de 1983. Un pobre primer borrador de la traducción al inglés había sido preparado en Berlín y enviado a América. Fue entregada a George Sylvester Viereck, un prominente publicista americano pro-alemán y asesor literario de la Biblioteca Alemana de Información en la ciudad de Nueva York. Thompson conocía a Viereck íntimamente y sirvió como su principal ayudante y reescritor. Viereck había reescrito apresuradamente la traducción de Berlín en una prosa más legible pero sin ninguna oportunidad de compararla con el texto original polaco (que no podía leer en cualquier caso) o la versión oficial en alemán. Al hacer cambios de estilo en aras de la legibilidad, el significado de los documentos originales fue por lo tanto inadvertidamente distorsionado en algunas frases y palabras del texto.

*Dos diplomáticos clave*

En los documentos polacos se mencionan a menudo dos diplomáticos estadounidenses que desempeñaron un papel especialmente crucial en la crisis europea de 1938-1939. El primero de ellos fue William C. Bullitt. Aunque su posición oficial era la de embajador de EE.UU. en Francia, en realidad era mucho más que eso. Fue el "superenviado" de Roosevelt y diputado personal en Europa.

Al igual que Roosevelt, Bullitt surgió de entre la clase pudiente. Nació en una importante familia de banqueros de Filadelfia, una de las más ricas de la ciudad. El abuelo de su madre, Jonathan Horwitz, era un judío alemán que había llegado a los Estados Unidos desde Berlín [12]. En 1919 Bullitt fue asistente del presidente Wilson en la conferencia de paz de Versalles. Ese mismo año, Wilson y el Primer Ministro Británico Lloyd George lo enviaron a Rusia para reunirse con Lenin y determinar si el nuevo gobierno bolchevique merecía el reconocimiento de los Aliados. Bullitt se reunió con Lenin y otros altos líderes soviéticos y a su regreso instó al reconocimiento del nuevo régimen. Pero tuvo una discusión con Wilson y dejó el servicio diplomático. En 1923 se casó con Louise Bryant Reed, la viuda del líder comunista americano John Reed. En Europa Bullitt colaboró con Sigmund Freud en una biografía psicoanalítica de Wilson. Cuando Roosevelt se convirtió en presidente en 1933, volvió a poner a Bullitt en la vida diplomática.[13]

En noviembre de 1933, Roosevelt envió a Bullitt a Moscú como el primer embajador de EE.UU. en la Unión Soviética. Su entusiasmo inicial por el sistema soviético dio paso a una profunda desconfianza en Stalin y el comunismo. En 1936 FDR lo trasladó a París. Allí sirvió como diplomático europeo clave de Roosevelt hasta 1940, cuando la asunción del liderazgo de Churchill en Gran Bretaña y la derrota de Francia hicieron superfluo su papel especial.

En la primavera de 1938, todos los enviados de Estados Unidos en Europa estaban subordinados a Bullitt por una directiva interna del Departamento de Estado[14]. A medida que la situación europea empeoraba en 1939, Roosevelt hablaba a menudo con su hombre en París por teléfono, a veces a diario, dándole con frecuencia instrucciones precisas y ultra confidenciales sobre cómo llevar a cabo la política exterior de Estados Unidos. Ni siquiera el Secretario de Estado Cordell Hull tenía conocimiento de muchas de las cartas y comunicaciones entre Bullitt y Roosevelt.

En Francia, el New York Times señaló que Bullitt "fue aclamado allí como 'el embajador del champán' por la suntuosidad de sus fiestas, pero era mucho más que el enviado a París: era el asesor íntimo del presidente Roosevelt en asuntos europeos, con acceso telefónico al presidente a cualquier hora"[15].

Bullitt y Roosevelt estaban de acuerdo en cuestiones de política exterior. Ambos eran aristócratas y convencidos internacionalistas que compartían puntos de vista definidos sobre cómo rehacer el mundo y creían que estaban destinados a llevar a cabo esa gran reorganización. "Entre estos compañeros de equipo", informó el _Saturday Evening Post _en marzo de 1939, hay una estrecha y cordial amistad y una fuerte afinidad. Se sabe que FDR confíaba tanto en el juicio de Bullitt que los informes enviados y cableados del embajador desde el extranjero se complementaban varias veces a la semana con una charla por teléfono transatlántico. Además, Bullitt regresa a los Estados Unidos varias veces al año para participar en los consejos de la Casa Blanca, para disgusto del Departamento de Estado, que lo considera una prima donna.

En toda la lista del Departamento de Estado el Presidente no podría haber encontrado un asesor que fuera tan sensible a su propia personalidad como Bullitt. Ambos hombres, patricios natos, tienen el mismo entusiasmo básico por remodelar la sociedad...[16]

En Europa, Bullitt habló con la voz y la autoridad del propio Presidente Roosevelt. El segundo diplomático americano más importante en Europa fue Joseph P. Kennedy, embajador de Roosevelt en la Corte de St. James. Al igual que Bullitt era un banquero rico. Pero este católico de Boston de ascendencia irlandesa era, por lo demás, un tipo de hombre muy diferente. Roosevelt envió a Kennedy, una importante figura del partido Demócrata y padre de un futuro presidente, a Gran Bretaña por razones puramente políticas. A Roosevelt le disgustaba y desconfiaba de Kennedy, y este sentimiento creció a medida que este se oponía a las políticas de guerra de FDR, cada vez más vehementemente. Además, Kennedy despreciaba a su homólogo de París. En una carta a su esposa, escribió: "Hablo con Bullitt de vez en cuando. Está más aturdido que nunca". Su juicio es patético y temo su influencia en la F.D.R. porque piensan igual en muchas cosas."[17]


----------



## JoseDa (6 Jun 2020)

*Los documentos*

Aquí están ahora los extensos extractos de los documentos polacos. Se dan en orden cronológico. Son notablemente lúcidos para ser informes diplomáticos y hablan elocuentemente por sí mismos.

El 9 de febrero de 1938, el embajador polaco en Washington, el conde Jerzy Potocki, informó al Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores en Varsovia sobre el papel de los judíos en la política exterior estadounidense:

_La presión de los judíos sobre Roosevelt y el Departamento de Estado es cada vez más poderosa ... Los Judíos son ahora los líderes en la creación de una psicosis de guerra que hundiría al mundo entero en la guerra y provocaría una catástrofe general. Este estado de ánimo se está haciendo más y más evidente. En su definición de estados democráticos, los judíos también han creado un verdadero caos: han mezclado la idea de democracia y comunismo y sobre todo han levantado la bandera del odio ardiente contra el nazismo.

Este odio se ha convertido en un frenesí. Se propaga por todas partes y por todos los medios: en los teatros, en el cine y en la prensa. Los alemanes son retratados como una nación que vive bajo la arrogancia de Hitler que quiere conquistar el mundo entero y ahogar a toda la humanidad en un océano de sangre.

En conversaciones con representantes de la prensa judía me he encontrado repetidamente con la inexorable y convencida opinión de que la guerra es inevitable. Esta judería internacional explota todos los medios de propaganda para oponerse a cualquier tendencia hacia cualquier tipo de consolidación y entendimiento entre las naciones. De esta manera, la convicción está creciendo de manera constante pero segura en la opinión pública de que los alemanes y sus satélites, en forma de fascismo, son enemigos que deben ser sometidos por el "mundo democrático"._

El 21 de noviembre de 1938, el embajador Potocki envió un informe a Varsovia en el que se analizaba con cierto detalle una conversación entre él y Bullitt, que por casualidad estaba de vuelta en Washington:

_Anteayer tuve una larga conversación con el embajador Bullitt, que está aquí de vacaciones. Empezó comentando que existían relaciones amistosas entre él y el embajador [polaco] Lukasiewicz en París, cuya compañía le gustaba mucho. Como Bullitt informa regularmente al presidente Roosevelt sobre la situación internacional en Europa, y en particular sobre Rusia, el presidente Roosevelt y el Departamento de Estado prestan gran atención a sus informes. Bullitt habla con energía e interés. Sin embargo, su reacción a los acontecimientos en Europa se parece más a la opinión de un periodista que a la de un político ...

Sobre Alemania y el Canciller Hitler habló con gran vehemencia y fuerte odio. Dijo que sólo la fuerza, y en última instancia una guerra pondría fin al insano expansionismo alemán futuro. A mi pregunta de cómo visualizó esta guerra venidera, respondió que sobre todo los Estados Unidos, Francia e Inglaterra deben rearmarse tremendamente para estar en posición de oponerse al poderío alemán.

Sólo entonces, cuando llegue el momento, declaró Bullitt, se estará listo para la decisión final. Le pregunté de qué manera podría surgir un conflicto, ya que Alemania probablemente no atacaría primero a Inglaterra y Francia. Simplemente no podía ver el punto de conexión en toda esta combinación.

Bullitt respondió que los países democráticos necesitaban dos años más hasta que estuvieran completamente armados. Mientras tanto, Alemania probablemente habría avanzado con su expansión en dirección al este. Sería el deseo de los países democráticos que el conflicto armado estallara allí, en el Este entre el Reich alemán y Rusia. Como la fuerza potencial de la Unión Soviética aún no se conoce, podría suceder que Alemania se hubiera alejado demasiado de su base y estuviera condenada a librar una guerra larga y debilitante. Sólo entonces los países democráticos atacarían a Alemania, declaró Bullitt, y la obligarían a capitular.

En respuesta a mi pregunta de si los Estados Unidos participarían en tal guerra, dijo, "Sin duda sí, pero sólo después de que Gran Bretaña y Francia lo hubieran hecho primero". El sentimiento en los Estados Unidos era tan intenso contra el nazismo y el hitlerismo, que una psicosis ya prevalece hoy en día entre los americanos similar a la que existía antes de la declaración de guerra de América contra Alemania en 1917. Bullitt no dio la impresión de estar muy bien informado sobre la situación en Europa del Este, y conversó de manera bastante superficial._


----------



## JoseDa (6 Jun 2020)

El informe del Embajador Potocki desde Washington del 9 de enero de 1939 trataba en gran parte del discurso anual del Presidente Roosevelt ante el Congreso:

_El Presidente Roosevelt actúa bajo el supuesto de que los gobiernos dictatoriales, sobre todo Alemania y Japón, sólo entienden una política de fuerza. Por lo tanto, ha decidido reaccionar a cualquier golpe futuro igualándolo. Esto ha quedado demostrado por las medidas más recientes de los Estados Unidos. El público americano está sujeto a una propaganda cada vez más alarmante que está bajo la influencia judía y que continuamente conjura el espectro del peligro de la guerra. Debido a esto, los americanos han cambiado fuertemente sus puntos de vista sobre los problemas de política exterior, en comparación con el año pasado._

De todos los documentos de esta colección, el más revelador es probablemente el informe secreto del embajador Potocki del 12 de enero de 1939 que trataba de la situación interna de los Estados Unidos. Este informe se da aquí en su totalidad:

_El sentimiento que prevalece ahora en los Estados Unidos está marcado por un creciente odio al fascismo y, sobre todo, al canciller Hitler y a todo lo relacionado con el nazismo. La propaganda está en su mayoría en manos de los judíos que controlan casi al 100% la radio, el cine, la prensa diaria y periódica. Aunque esta propaganda es extremadamente tosca y presenta a Alemania lo más negra posible - sobre todo se explota la persecución religiosa y los campos de concentración - esta propaganda es sin embargo extremadamente efectiva ya que el público aquí es completamente ignorante y no sabe nada de la situación en Europa.

En este momento la mayoría de los americanos consideran al Canciller Hitler y al Nazismo como el mayor mal y el mayor peligro que amenaza al mundo. La situación aquí proporciona una excelente plataforma para los oradores públicos de todo tipo, para los emigrantes de Alemania y Checoslovaquia que no escatiman en palabras para incitar al público aquí con todo tipo de calumnias. Alaban la libertad americana que contrastan con los estados totalitarios.

Es interesante notar que en esta campaña extremadamente bien planeada que se lleva a cabo sobre todo contra el Nacional Socialismo, la Rusia Soviética está casi completamente excluida. Si se menciona, es sólo de manera amistosa y las cosas se presentan como si la Rusia soviética trabajara con el bloque de estados democráticos. Gracias a la inteligente propaganda la simpatía del público americano está completamente del lado de la España Roja.

Además de esta propaganda, se está creando artificialmente una psicosis de guerra. Al pueblo americano se le dice que la paz en Europa pende sólo de un hilo y que la guerra es inevitable. Al mismo tiempo, se le dice al pueblo americano que en caso de una guerra mundial, América también debe tomar parte activa para defender los lemas de la libertad y la democracia en el mundo.

El Presidente Roosevelt fue el primero en expresar su odio contra el fascismo. Al hacerlo estaba sirviendo un doble propósito: Primero, quería desviar la atención del pueblo americano de los problemas políticos internos, especialmente el problema de la lucha entre el capital y el trabajo. Segundo, creando una psicosis de guerra y difundiendo rumores sobre el peligro que amenazaba a Europa, quería que el pueblo americano aceptara un enorme programa de armamento que excediera los requerimientos de defensa de los Estados Unidos.

En cuanto al primer punto, hay que decir que la situación interna en el mercado laboral está empeorando constantemente. Los desempleados hoy en día ya son doce millones. Los gastos federales y estatales aumentan diariamente. Sólo las enormes sumas, que ascienden a miles de millones, que el Tesoro gasta en proyectos laborales de emergencia, mantienen una cierta paz en el país. Hasta ahora sólo ha habido las habituales huelgas y disturbios locales. Pero no se puede predecir cuánto tiempo se podrá mantener este tipo de ayuda gubernamental. La excitación e indignación de la opinión pública, y el grave conflicto entre las empresas privadas y los grandes consorcios por un lado, y con los trabajadores por otro, han hecho muchos enemigos de Roosevelt y le están causando muchas noches de insomnio.

En cuanto al segundo punto, sólo puedo decir que el Presidente Roosevelt, como astuto jugador político y experto en la mentalidad americana, rápidamente desvió la atención pública de la situación interna para fijarla en la política exterior. La forma de lograrlo era simple. Se necesitaba, por un lado, conjurar una amenaza de guerra que se cernía sobre el mundo a causa del canciller Hitler, y por otro lado, crear un espectro sobre un ataque de los estados totalitarios contra los Estados Unidos. El pacto de Munich llegó al Presidente Roosevelt como un regalo de Dios. Lo retrató como una capitulación de Francia e Inglaterra ante el belicoso militarismo alemán. Como la gente dice aquí: Hitler obligó a Chamberlain a punta de pistola. Por lo tanto, Francia e Inglaterra no tuvieron opción y tuvieron que concluir una paz vergonzosa.

El odio prevaleciente contra todo lo que está de alguna manera conectado con el nazismo alemán se enciende aún más por la brutal política contra los judíos en Alemania y por el problema de los emigrantes. En esta acción participaron varios intelectuales judíos: por ejemplo, Bernard Baruch; el Gobernador del Estado de Nueva York, Lehman; el recién nombrado juez del Tribunal Supremo, Felix Frankfurter; el Secretario del Tesoro, Morgenthau; y otros que son amigos personales del Presidente Roosevelt. Quieren que el Presidente se convierta en el paladín de los derechos humanos, la libertad de religión y de expresión, y en el hombre que en el futuro castigará a los alborotadores. Estos grupos de personas que ocupan los más altos cargos del gobierno estadounidense y que quieren hacerse pasar por representantes del "verdadero americanismo" y "defensores de la democracia" están, en última instancia, conectados por lazos inquebrantables con la judería internacional.

Para esta internacional judía, que se preocupa sobre todo por los intereses de su raza, presentar al Presidente de los Estados Unidos como el campeón "idealista" de los derechos humanos fue una medida muy inteligente. De esta manera han creado un peligroso caldo de cultivo para el odio y la hostilidad en este hemisferio y han dividido el mundo en dos campos hostiles. Todo el asunto se resuelve de manera magistral. A Roosevelt se le ha dado la base para activar la política exterior americana, y simultáneamente ha estado procurando enormes reservas militares para la próxima guerra, por la cual los judíos se están esforzando muy conscientemente. En cuanto a la política interna, es muy conveniente desviar la atención pública del antisemitismo, que crece constantemente en los Estados Unidos, hablando de la necesidad de defender la religión y la libertad individual contra el ataque del fascismo._


----------



## JoseDa (6 Jun 2020)

El 16 de enero de 1939, el embajador polaco Potocki informó al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Varsovia sobre otra larga conversación que tuvo con el enviado personal de Roosevelt, William Bullitt:

_Anteayer, tuve una larga conversación con el embajador Bullitt en la embajada donde me llamó. Bullitt se va el 21 de este mes a París, de donde ha estado ausente durante casi tres meses. Está navegando con todo un "baúl" lleno de instrucciones, conversaciones y directivas del Presidente Roosevelt, el Departamento de Estado y los Senadores que pertenecen al Comité de Asuntos Exteriores.

Al hablar con Bullitt tuve la impresión de que había recibido del Presidente Roosevelt una definición muy precisa de la actitud de los Estados Unidos ante la actual crisis europea. Presentará este material en el Quai d'Orsay [el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores francés] y lo utilizará en las discusiones con los estadistas europeos. El contenido de estas directivas, tal como Bullitt me las explicó en el curso de una conversación de media hora, era:

1. La dinamización de la política exterior bajo el liderazgo del Presidente Roosevelt, que condena severamente y sin ambigüedades a los países totalitarios.

2. Los preparativos de Estados Unidos para la guerra en el mar, la tierra y el aire se llevarán a cabo a un ritmo acelerado y consumirán la colosal suma de 1.250 millones de dólares.

3. El Presidente opina que Francia y Gran Bretaña deben poner fin a cualquier tipo de compromiso con los países totalitarios. No deben entrar en discusiones que apunten a ningún tipo de cambios territoriales.

4. Tienen la seguridad moral de que los Estados Unidos abandonarán la política de aislamiento y estarán dispuestos a intervenir activamente del lado de Gran Bretaña y Francia en caso de guerra. América está dispuesta a poner toda su riqueza de dinero y materias primas a su disposición._

El embajador polaco en París, Juliusz (Jules) Lukasiewicz, envió un informe de alto secreto al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores en Varsovia a principios de febrero de 1939 en el que se esbozaba la política de los Estados Unidos hacia Europa tal como le había explicado William Bullitt:

_Hace una semana, el embajador de los Estados Unidos, William Bullitt regresó a París después de un permiso de tres meses en América. Mientras tanto, he mantenido con él dos conversaciones que me permiten informarles de sus puntos de vista sobre la situación europea y dar un repaso a la política de Washington.

La situación internacional es considerada por los círculos oficiales como extremadamente seria y en constante peligro de conflicto armado. Los responsables opinan que si estallara una guerra entre Gran Bretaña y Francia, por una parte, y Alemania e Italia, por otra, y si Gran Bretaña y Francia fueran derrotadas, los alemanes pondrían en peligro los verdaderos intereses de los Estados Unidos en el continente americano. Por esta razón, se puede prever desde el principio la participación de los Estados Unidos en la guerra del lado de Francia y Gran Bretaña, naturalmente algún tiempo después del estallido de la guerra. Como dijo la embajadora Bullitt: "Si estalla la guerra, no participaremos en ella al principio, pero la terminaremos"._

El 7 de marzo de 1939, el embajador Potocki envió un informe notablemente lúcido y perspicaz sobre la policía extranjera de Roosevelt en Varsovia. Este documento se hizo público por primera vez cuando los principales periódicos alemanes lo publicaron traducido al alemán, junto con una reproducción facsímil de la primera página del original polaco, en sus ediciones del 28 de octubre de 1940. El principal periódico del partido nacionalsocialista, el Voelkischer Beobachter, publicó el informe del embajador con esta observación:

El documento en sí no necesita comentarios. No sabemos, y no nos concierne, si la situación interna de los Estados Unidos, tal y como la informa el diplomático polaco, es correcta en todos sus detalles. Eso debe decidirlo sólo el pueblo americano. Pero en aras de la verdad histórica es importante que mostremos que las actividades belicistas de la diplomacia americana, especialmente en Europa, se revelan y prueban una vez más en este documento. Sigue siendo un secreto quién, y por qué motivos, ha llevado a la diplomacia americana a este rumbo. En cualquier caso, los resultados han sido desastrosos tanto para Europa como para América. Europa se vio sumida en la guerra y América ha traído sobre sí la hostilidad de grandes naciones que normalmente no tienen diferencias con el pueblo americano y, de hecho, no han estado en conflicto sino que han vivido durante generaciones como amigos y quieren seguir siéndolo.

Este informe no fue uno de los documentos polacos que se publicaron en marzo de 1940 y que se publicaron como parte del "Libro Blanco Alemán Nº 3" (o el Libro Blanco Alemán). Sin embargo, fue publicado en 1943 como parte de la colección titulada "El camino de Roosevelt hacia la guerra". Hasta donde puedo determinar, esta traducción inglesa es la primera que ha aparecido. El informe secreto del embajador Potocki del 7 de marzo de 1939 se da aquí en su totalidad:

_La política exterior de los Estados Unidos en este momento no sólo concierne al gobierno, sino también a todo el público americano. Los elementos más importantes son las declaraciones públicas del Presidente Roosevelt. En casi todos los discursos públicos se refiere más o menos explícitamente a la necesidad de activar la política exterior contra el caos de opiniones e ideologías en Europa. Estas declaraciones son recogidas por la prensa y luego inteligentemente filtradas en las mentes de los estadounidenses promedio de tal manera que fortalecen sus opiniones ya formadas. El mismo tema se repite constantemente, a saber, el peligro de la guerra en Europa y la salvación de las democracias de la inundación por el fascismo enemigo. En todas estas declaraciones públicas normalmente hay un solo tema, es decir, el peligro del nazismo y de la Alemania nazi para la paz mundial.

Como resultado de estos discursos, se pide al público que apoye el rearme y el gasto de enormes sumas para la marina y la fuerza aérea. La idea inconfundible detrás de esto es que en caso de un conflicto armado los Estados Unidos no pueden quedarse fuera sino que deben tomar parte activa en las maniobras. Como resultado de los eficaces discursos del Presidente Roosevelt, que son apoyados por la prensa, el público americano está siendo hoy en día conscientemente manipulado para odiar todo lo que huele a totalitarismo y fascismo. Pero es interesante que la URSS no esté incluida en todo esto. El público americano considera a Rusia más en el campo de los estados democráticos. Este también fue el caso durante la guerra civil española cuando los llamados Leales fueron considerados como defensores de la idea democrática.

El Departamento de Estado opera sin llamar mucho la atención, aunque se sabe que el Secretario de Estado [Cordell] Hull y el Presidente Roosevelt juran lealtad a las mismas ideas. Sin embargo, Hull muestra más reserva que Roosevelt, y le encanta distinguir entre el nazismo y el canciller Hitler por un lado, y el pueblo alemán por otro. Considera esta forma de gobierno dictatorial como un "mal necesario" temporal. Por el contrario, el Departamento de Estado está increíblemente interesado en la URSS y su situación interna y se preocupa abiertamente por sus debilidades y su declive. La principal razón del interés de los Estados Unidos en los rusos es la situación en el Lejano Oriente. El gobierno actual se alegraría de ver al Ejército Rojo emerger como el vencedor en un conflicto con Japón. Por eso las simpatías del gobierno están claramente del lado de China, que recientemente recibió una considerable ayuda financiera de 25 millones de dólares.

Se presta gran atención a toda la información de los puestos diplomáticos, así como a los emisarios especiales del Presidente que sirven como embajadores de los Estados Unidos. El Presidente llama frecuentemente a sus representantes del extranjero a Washington para intercambiar opiniones personales y darles información e instrucciones especiales. La llegada de los enviados y embajadores está siempre envuelta en el secreto y muy poco aparece en la prensa sobre los resultados de sus visitas. El Departamento de Estado también se preocupa de evitar dar cualquier tipo de información sobre el curso de estas entrevistas. La forma práctica en que el Presidente hace política exterior es la más efectiva. Da instrucciones personales a sus representantes en el extranjero, la mayoría de los cuales son sus amigos personales. De esta manera, los Estados Unidos son llevados por un camino peligroso en la política mundial con la intención explícita de abandonar la cómoda política de aislamiento. El Presidente considera la política exterior de su país como un medio para satisfacer su propia ambición personal. Escucha atenta y felizmente su eco en las demás capitales del mundo. Tanto en la política interior como en la exterior, el Congreso de los Estados Unidos es el único objeto que se interpone en el camino del Presidente y su gobierno para llevar a cabo sus decisiones de forma rápida y ambiciosa. Hace ciento cincuenta años, la Constitución de los Estados Unidos concedió las más altas prerrogativas al parlamento estadounidense, que puede criticar o rechazar la ley de la Casa Blanca.

La política exterior del Presidente Roosevelt ha sido recientemente objeto de intensos debates en la Cámara Baja y en el Senado, lo que ha provocado un gran entusiasmo. Los llamados Aislacionistas, que son muchos en ambas cámaras, han salido enérgicamente contra el Presidente. Los representantes y senadores se han mostrado especialmente molestos por los comentarios del Presidente, que se han publicado en la prensa, en los que ha dicho que las fronteras de los Estados Unidos están a orillas del Rin. Pero el Presidente Roosevelt es un magnífico actor político y comprende perfectamente el poder del Parlamento americano. Tiene su propia gente allí, y sabe cómo retirarse de una situación incómoda en el momento adecuado._

Extractos traducidos sacados de aquí:_ President Roosevelt's Campaign To Incite War in Europe_


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (7 Jun 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Alemania no podía ganar la segunda guerra mundial tal y como la planteó Adolf.
> 
> No puedes invadir Dinamarca, Noruega, Bélgica, Holanda y Luxemburgo, y luego pretender NADA diferente a lo que pasó. Ahí fué donde la cagó, ahí se desmonta todo ese discurso falso pacifista de los nazis del foro de que Hitler quería la paz. Es tan burdo y tan evidente que da verguenza.




¿Y qué debía haber hecho, según tú? 

Los países escandinavos fueron invadidos porque Churchill pretendía minar el puerto noruego de Narvik para evitar que Alemania se suministrase del acero sueco. El Benelux fue invadido con el objetivo de llegar a Francia sin pasar por la línea Maginot paraexpulsar o derrotar a la Fuerza Expedicionaria Británica, cosa que se logró en Dunkerque. En todos esos países la ocupación fue muy suave, dado que al ser de origen germánico les consideraba de la familia y a que también existían partidos pro-nazis con mucho apoyo que permitieron una suerte de coexistencia pacífica. 

Yo creo que la única cahada de Hitler en 1940 fue no poner al servicio de Alemania a las FFAA de Francia, sobre todo a la marina francesa.


----------



## jls_f1 (7 Jun 2020)

Hitler es el unico tipo en la historia por el cual se unieron el comunismo y el capitalismo contra el. Extraño.

No niego que Hitler hiciese cosas horribles como el Holocausto, pero sin embargo por mucho que se habla del Holocausto no ha sido el peor genocidio de la historia. Hitler habra matado 6 millones de judios, pero no se habla de los 10 millones de rusos asesinados por Stalin ni de los 100 millones de chinos asesinados por Mao.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Jun 2020)

Aqui hay otro hilo encendido que recomiendo a los "pronazis" visitar para seguir dando batalla ideologica.

Hoy hace 76 años del “Día D”, el desembarco de Normandía. Gracias a EEUU, media Europa se liberó del totalitarismo


----------



## Uritorco (7 Jun 2020)

jls_f1 dijo:


> Hitler es el unico tipo en la historia por el cual se unieron el comunismo y el capitalismo contra el. Extraño.
> 
> No niego que Hitler hiciese cosas horribles como el Holocausto, pero sin embargo por mucho que se habla del Holocausto no ha sido el peor genocidio de la historia. Hitler habra matado 6 millones de judios, pero no se habla de los 10 millones de rusos asesinados por Stalin ni de los 100 millones de chinos asesinados por Mao.



Sobre el "holocausto"...

El "holocausto" y los diez enanitos


----------



## Grasicida100 (7 Jun 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> He escuchado (y espero sacar tiempo para investigar más) que al principio y antes de llegar al poder, fue financiado por el mundo del liberal-capitalismo, para crear la "bestia negra" del momento, como hicieron con Bin Laden, Saddam o Gadafi.
> 
> Y que el juguete se les rebeló de verdad.
> 
> ...



El Tercer Reich económico: las empresas que ayudaron a Hitler

El apoyo de las grandes corporaciones a Hitler


----------



## Lammero (8 Jun 2020)

Puede que el moñeco no estuviera diseñado para ganar...
Es que si no, no se entienden ciertas cosas.

• How the ‘Chosen People’ Arranged and Won WW2


----------



## Miguel Lacambras (8 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí, amigo forero que me estás leyendo, abre tu mente, abre tu corazón y reconóceme que esa idea se te ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea de forma fugaz. Y tú, que estás programado en el buenismo y en la fiesta de la democracia, desechas la idea durante unos segundos..."¿Me estaré volviendo loco? ¿Hitler? Pero si es el malo malísimo del siglo XX, que me acuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la EGB... No, déjate de hostias, no te vuelvas loco, fachacine... " Pero la idea no se va, la idea sigue ahí rondando tu cabecita. Como decían en la película Origen (Inception) una idea bien depositada en las mentes puede ser como un virus que se propague. No es solo la revuelta de los negros, son ya demasiadas cosas que se empiezan a juntar en el mundo y que empiezan a asfixiarte, a ti que siempre habías sido un buenazo y un demócrata, un boy-scout en toda regla. No me vais a engañar y lo peor que podéis hacer es engañaros a vosotros mismos, quizá Hitler vio algo que los demás ahora empezamos a comprender. Si la idea ha pasado fugazmente por tu cabeza, no te sientas sucio, quizá la gente tiene un límite y estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite.



Hitler no creía en la propiedad privada


----------



## Supremacía (8 Jun 2020)

Descarga: Mein Kampf (Mi Lucha) de Adolf Hitler


----------



## Supremacía (8 Jun 2020)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Recuerdo un libro de Thomas Mann en el que un personaje decía que los españoles eran casi negros



Lo cierto es que Thomas Mann era maricón y le gustaban los jovencitos.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (8 Jun 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Lo cierto es que Thomas Mann era maricón y le gustaban los jovencitos.



Si un comunista maricón nos veia como gentes medio negras imagínate qué consideración tendrían de nosotros los nancys.


----------



## Tururuu (8 Jun 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya. Seremos todo lo homogéneos que quieras, pero no tenemos el poder. Físicamente no nos parecemos a un alemán.



En altura ??? Pocos alemanes has visto tu


----------



## Tururuu (8 Jun 2020)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Si hablases de Mussolini o Jose Antonio todavía. Hitler en un nacionalista alemán furibundo. Aunque al menos España tenía la suerte de estar fuera de su campo de actuación o expansión vital.
> 
> Si ahora os quejáis de la Merkel imaginaos lo que sería una Alemania Nazi imperial y expansionista, muchísimo más poderosa que ahora.



Prefiero que vengan nórdicos a negros simiescos


----------



## Bender32 (10 Jun 2020)

En las mentes de los burbujos,a todas horas.

Los desgraciados intentan llama asi la atencion.Cuando no estan fusilando virtualmente y demas pajas mentales.


----------



## rejon (14 Jun 2020)

En la RDA lo bautizaron como "muro de protección antifascista"........... Del otro lado, obviamente, no había fascistas, sólo hombres libres en un mundo libre donde se podía pensar diferente. 

No hemos cambiado tanto. ..


----------



## Turgot (14 Jun 2020)

Max Kraven dijo:


> Efectivamente, estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite. Vamos, que la gente empieza a estar hasta los cojones y olvidan una cosa del pueblo español, que es muy "borrego", que tiene tragaderas, pero que cuando el pueblo español se levanta, son preferibles las llamas del infierno, porque al pueblo español no lo para nadie.



Mentira, en España no ha triunfado una revuelta desde abajo jamás


----------



## Lostw (14 Jun 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí, amigo forero que me estás leyendo, abre tu mente, abre tu corazón y reconóceme que esa idea se te ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea de forma fugaz. Y tú, que estás programado en el buenismo y en la fiesta de la democracia, desechas la idea durante unos segundos..."¿Me estaré volviendo loco? ¿Hitler? Pero si es el malo malísimo del siglo XX, que me acuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la EGB... No, déjate de hostias, no te vuelvas loco, fachacine... " Pero la idea no se va, la idea sigue ahí rondando tu cabecita. Como decían en la película Origen (Inception) una idea bien depositada en las mentes puede ser como un virus que se propague. No es solo la revuelta de los negros, son ya demasiadas cosas que se empiezan a juntar en el mundo y que empiezan a asfixiarte, a ti que siempre habías sido un buenazo y un demócrata, un boy-scout en toda regla. No me vais a engañar y lo peor que podéis hacer es engañaros a vosotros mismos, quizá Hitler vio algo que los demás ahora empezamos a comprender. Si la idea ha pasado fugazmente por tu cabeza, no te sientas sucio, quizá la gente tiene un límite y estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite.



Hitler ese mediocre intelectual ,que hipnotizaba las masas con sus discursos preparados desde una oscura habitación de un motel contiguo.

Su perdición fue el mismo, su locura en querer algo que no podía obtener, el ataque al gigante ruso fue su error, y el declarar la guerra al segundo gigante su perdición.

Su filosofía estaba marcada por el odio, este genera violencia, esta es como un bomerang que al principio marcha de forma decidida hacia tu adversario, pero a veces forma una elipse volviendo ese odio en tu contra.

Genera pasión la violencia y el odio, ese poder grandioso que nos envuelve, pero quien ha abierto la caja de la guerra ,puede tener un destino incierto.

Hablas de negros que atacan estatuas, que nada pueden hacer ,sino mirar incrédulas esta nueva realidad.


----------



## HvK (14 Jun 2020)

hortera dijo:


> si empiezas una guerra es para ganarla, no para matar 50 millones de blancos.



Hace falta ser ignorante y gilipollas. Tú, no Hitler.


----------



## HvK (14 Jun 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, porque en este país todos somos blanquitos, de ojos claros y 1'80
> 
> Seguriamos siendo un país de putas, camareros y, además, jabón



Este país fue uno de los países más importantes del mundo durante siglos, membrillo. Y con gente mucha más bajita que ahora, que entonces sí que éramos unos retacos. Los españoles hasta la guerra civil crecían tan poco de lo que les pesaban los huevos.


----------



## HvK (14 Jun 2020)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> El principal culpable de la derrota del III reich es Hitler.
> 
> Invadir Polonia, y provocar la guerra contra Inglaterra era una jugada muy arriesgada (Gran Bretaña seguía siendo una gran potencia, con suministro continuo de materias primas, y una flota poderosa). Al principio le salió bien, expulsando a los ingleses a sus islas.
> 
> ...



De verdad, estás equivocado, con respeto te lo digo. Alemania no podía mantener una guerra defensiva, hubiera supuesto una guerra de atrición contra USA y UKy a la larga sería derrotada como en la primera guerra mundial. La posición del Reich tras la derrota de Francia no era ni mucho menos tan sólida como parece. Para empezar, porque había que alimentar a casi 50 millones de franceses, y súmales los holandeses, los belgas, los noruegos y los daneses. Ten en guenta, y esto es crucial, que la industría y en general la economía francesa dependía sí o sí de las importaciones de carbón y otras materias primas que hacía a Inglaterra, las cuales lógicamente desaparecieron. 

Ten en cuenta que USA estaba en guerra contra Alemania, aunque nominalmente no la declarara. Invasión de Islandia por USA, por ejemplo. Aparte de las ingentes cantidades de material de todo tipo que le suministraban a los ingleses.


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Jun 2020)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Y porque Hitler y todo lo relacionado con el programa nazi es para consumo interno alemán. ¿Que nos debería importar a nosotros, los españoles, toda la propaganda antieslava y de conquista del espacio vital en el Este?. Absolutamente nada. Ideológicamente España estaba en el mismo barco que Alemania e Italia pero nuestros objetivos eran diferentes. Franco quería Gibraltar y el Rosellón. Franco tampoco tenía nada en contra de los judíos en particular, el gobierno español salvó a multitud de ellos concediéndoles la ciudadanía española. A los pogres les escuece eso, no conciben que el regimen franquista salvará a judíos.



Sakvaba a judíos ricos y mandaba españoles pobres a los campos de exterminio nazis.

A los judíos comunistas los devolvía.


----------



## HvK (14 Jun 2020)

Es más que evidente que Hitler es una de las personalidades más poderosas,fascinantes, importantes e influyentes de toda la historia decla humanidad. Hasta sus mayores enemigos, los jodíos y los progres, lo reconocen implícitamente con la importancia que le dan, no se les cae de la boca. Si será influyente, que habiendo perdido, ha influído en la posteridad más que todos sus enemigos juntos.

Hitler aunaba en su persona, el político-militar de importancia histórico universal, a lo Napoleón o César, el ideólogo político más o menos original, a lo Marx en sentido opuesto, y el 'mesías' esotérico-religioso. Mi convicción, reíd si queréis, es que fue el último avatara, un personaje de importancia y repercusión similar a Jesús, a Siddharta Buda, a Mahoma, a Lutero.


----------



## HvK (14 Jun 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Con una similitud escalofriante a las pretensiones globalistas de hoy.
> 
> Me repele radicalmente la sociedad nacionalsocialista pretendida por Rosenberg y otros "pensadores" nazis. Era la aspiración del estado nacionalsocialista igual en sus formas y objetivos a la del actual NWO, un el mantenimiento decsucontrol absoluto de la sociedad en todos sus ámbitos. Se queja mucha gente en este foro de que los globalistas se pretenden meter en sus camas y en sus mentes, ¿qué mierda se piensan que era el estado nacionalsocialista?.



No es cierto, el nacionalsocialismo solo era totalitario en un punto: la raza, el mantenimiento primero, y mejoramiento, después, de la calidad racial. Para Hitler lo prioritsrio era el pueblo el Volk, la sociedad civil, diríamos hoy en lenguaje políticamente más correcto, y no el Estado. Hitler detestaba la burocracia, detestaba al Estado, detestaba a los abogaduchos, jueces y juristas, y su visión de la vida económica sana está más cerca del darwinismo social y la libre iniciativa de los más ambiciosos que otra cosa. Con protección al trabajador honrado por supuesto, pero patada en el culo al vago paguitero y parásito.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Jun 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Sakvaba a judíos ricos y mandaba españoles pobres a los campos de exterminio nazis.
> 
> A los judíos comunistas los devolvía.



Se estima que la España de Franco salvó a más cinco mil judíos. Entre las figuras más importantes está el diplomático español Ángel Sanz Briz, el apodado "Ángel de Budapest". Sobre él hay una película.


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Jun 2020)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Se estima que la España de Franco salvó a más cinco mil judíos. Entre las figuras más importantes está el diplomático español Ángel Sanz Briz, el apodado "Ángel de Budapest". Sobre él hay una película.



no se contradice con lo que me citas


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Jun 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no se contradice con lo que me citas



"Sacaba a judíos ricos". Yo creo que sacaba a judíos sin más. Los que tenían liquidez se iban a Inglaterra y a Estados Unidos. Muertos de hambre que iban directos a campos de concentración es una descripción más acertada de los judíos rescatados por el regimen franquista. Lo que ocurre es que es una parte de la historia polémica, porque no encaja en el guion que nos venden de que Franco era el mal absoluto.


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Jun 2020)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> "Sakvaba a judíos ricos". Yo creo que sacaba a judíos sin más. Los que tenían liquidez se iban a Inglaterra y a Estados Unidos. Muertos de hambre que iban directos a campos de concentración es una descripción más acertada de los judíos rescatados por el regimen franquista. Lo que ocurre es que es una parte de la historia polémica, porque no encaja en el guion que nos venden de que Franco era el mal absoluto.



los que consiguieron llegar a españa desde la europa ocupada no lo hicieron gratis.

lo de sanz briz fué cosa suya más que del gobierno.

hay alguna queja, o pregunta, al embajador alemán sobre el trato a los judíos en alemania o lo ocupado?


----------



## Hermericus (19 Jul 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> los que consiguieron llegar a españa desde la europa ocupada no lo hicieron gratis.
> 
> lo de sanz briz fué cosa suya más que del gobierno.
> 
> hay alguna queja, o pregunta, al embajador alemán sobre el trato a los judíos en alemania o lo ocupado?



Por Vigo escapaban judios y escaparon despues nazis ambos protegidos por Franco. Algunos hasta se quedaron allí


----------



## Saturnin (19 Jul 2020)

Te has tomado una sustancia alucinógena.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si la epidemia más o menos fake, ya está acabando a qué viene la deuda de doscientos mil millones de euros que anunció el coletas cuando sólo había 4 muertos ?
> 
> Si el mayor de los problemas son las colas de las peluquerías, los gimnasios , las vacaciones en la playa y la reserva de hotel, si la gente está deseando volver a ponerse a trabajar y a tope ¿ a qué viene las lágrimas del viruelo diciendo que QUE GENERACIONES VENIDERAS ENTENDERÁN QUE LAS HAYAMOS ENDEUDADO !!!!
> 
> ...



no tiene sentido regalar sueldos gratis y al mismo tiempo traer cientos de miles de personas supuestamente necesarias porque no hay suficientes trabajadores.


----------



## Woden (4 Ago 2020)

Puede ser, recuerdo esa pelicula llamada Patria con Rutger Hauer, ambientada en unos años 60 alternativos en los que Alemania había ganado la guerra a Inglaterra.


----------



## Hermericus (6 Ago 2020)

El tema es quien habria sido mejor para Europa, los unos o los otros.


----------



## Mr.Foster (6 Ago 2020)




----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (6 Ago 2020)

A joderse subcampeones 1945!!! Jajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## qbit (6 Ago 2020)

Europe Awake


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Ago 2020)

Nazis hablando de sus cosas Nazis.

Pues vale.


----------



## fachacine (6 Ago 2020)

Mira subnormal aquí no hubo una dictadura, lo que hubo fue una purga de psicópatas, y tiene toda la pinta de que toca hacer otra


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Ago 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Mira subnormal aquí no hubo una dictadura, lo que hubo fue una purga de psicópatas, y tiene toda la pinta de que toca hacer otra



Lo que hubo fue un golpe militar de psicópatas asesinos de masas apoyados por el psicópata de Hitler.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Ago 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Lo que hubo fue un golpe militar de psicópatas asesinos de masas apoyados por el psicópata de Hitler.



Gusano


----------



## Incorrezto (31 Ago 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Gusano



tu puta madre.

algo que argumentar contra mi tesis?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Una cita de Hitler:
> 
> "
> La característica más remarcable del parlamentarismo democrático consiste en que se elige un cierto número, supongamos 500 hombres o también mujeres en los últimos tiempos, y se les concede a éstos la atribución de adoptar en cada caso una decisión definitiva. Prácticamente, ellos representan por sí solos el gobierno, pues, si bien designan a los miembros de un gabinete encargado de los negocios del Estado, ese pretendido gobierno no cubre sino una apariencia; en efecto, es incapaz de dar ningún paso sin antes haber obtenido la aquiescencia de la asamblea parlamentaria. Por esto es por lo que tampoco puede ser responsable, ya que la decisión final jamás depende de él mismo, sino del Parlamento. En todo caso un gabinete semejante no es otra cosa que el ejecutor de la voluntad de la mayoría parlamentaria del momento. Su capacidad política se podría apreciar en realidad únicamente a través de la habilidad que pone en juego para adaptarse a la voluntad de la mayoría o para ganarla en su favor.
> ...



Parece que la España actual no se puede analizar por esta cita...


----------



## Bender32 (27 Oct 2020)

Las mentes del cuñadismo estan cada dia mas diarreicas.Y aqui otro ejemplo.


----------



## hortera (29 Oct 2020)

mirad a partir del min 55, donde dicen quien fue el bueno y el malo de las guerras mundiales, esto no te lo contarán en la escuela


----------



## Juan Ramon Jimenez (30 Oct 2020)

Hitler fue la última esperanza para la civilización europea. Cada día se hace más cierto aunque deberíamos buscar soluciones aquí y ahora.


----------



## kabeljau (30 Oct 2020)

Pues, mira esto. Quédate con las fotos y comprenderás todo.


“La jázaro-masonería internacional ha logrado el crecimiento del socio comunismo en los EEUU durante dos décadas con los Clinton y los Obama. De fondo su pizzagate infantil pederasta”.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Nov 2020)

hortera dijo:


> mirad a partir del min 55, donde dicen quien fue el bueno y el malo de las guerras mundiales, esto no te lo contarán en la escuela



Lo que pasa que habla de la IGM (no es tan tabú como la IIGM). Y ademas echa la culpa a los países de los Entente no al lobby transnacional


----------



## hortera (17 Nov 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo que pasa que habla de la IGM (no es tan tabú como la IIGM). Y ademas echa la culpa a los países de los Entente no al lobby transnacional



habla de la primera pero la segunda es consecuencia de la primera, están totalmente relacionadas


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Nov 2020)

hortera dijo:


> habla de la primera pero la segunda es consecuencia de la primera, están totalmente relacionadas



Sí.

Pero aunque historicamente sea así, en el emocionario colectivo no.

Tú puedes hacer una pelicula de la IGM mostrando a los alemanes con honor, y no pasa nada. O incluso el Kaiser Guillermo II ha salido en alguna pelicula moderna haciendo de bueno. Eso es imposible con la IIGM o Hitler


----------



## W.Morgan (17 Nov 2020)

Hitler era otro títere del nwo, emparentado con los Rothschild y miembro de sociedades secretas.

El nwo hace eso, crean el problema y luego te presentan su solución, lo mismo harán cualquier dia de estos con el anticristo.


----------



## Lumpen (17 Nov 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Lo que hubo fue un golpe militar de psicópatas asesinos de masas apoyados por el psicópata de Hitler.



A pocas “masas” asesinaron para la mierda qué tenemos hoy. Tú eres un ejemplo.


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Nov 2020)

Es que debieron haber atacado antes Arabia Saudita que Rusia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Nov 2020)

Eso es que hay patriotas en EEUU, algo que en España ni se les ve ni se les oye...


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Nov 2020)

Lumpen dijo:


> A pocas “masas” asesinaron para la mierda qué tenemos hoy. Tú eres un ejemplo.



Un par de centenares de miles fusilados y otro par de centenas de miles asesinados en bombardeos y defendiendo con las armas la libertad. 

Y al menos otro par de centenas de miles que se salvaron del paredón con el exilio

Eres basura humana. Lumpenproletariado al servicio de la oligarquía. 
Como los moros de Franco.


----------



## Lumpen (17 Nov 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Un par de centenares de miles fusilados y otro par de centenas de miles asesinados en bombardeos y defendiendo con las armas la libertad.
> 
> Y al menos otro par de centenas de miles que se salvaron del paredón con el exilio
> 
> ...



¿La libertad de qué? Hijo de puta.

¿La libertad de convertir a España en una República Sovietica? A pocos rojos fusilaron.

Basura, este país tiene dos elementos cancerígenos qué hay que empezar a extirpar, el primero sois vosotros.

Los rojos de mierda, judíos apátridas, qué venderíais a vuestra madre por quedar bien el twitter.

Y el segundo cáncer, aun peor, es la derechona cobarde y traidora.


Este país no va a brillar hasta qué triunfe la verdadera revolución, la revolución pendiente qué nos arrebató Franco. 

El día qué España despierte y el nacionalsindicalismo triunfe, será el día qué España vuelva a estar unida de verdad.

Y ni rojos de mierda, ni los cerdos derechones capitalistas podréis impedirlo. 

Empieza a elegir cuneta.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Nov 2020)

Lumpen dijo:


> ¿La libertad de qué? Hijo de puta.
> 
> ¿La libertad de convertir a España en una República Sovietica? A pocos rojos fusilaron.
> 
> ...



Anda nini pringao e ignorante, lee un poco, madura, pierde la virginidad y luego intenta argumentar en vez de dar un mitin falangista. De FE o de FET.

Si nos vemos en esa cuneta te regalo dos metros cuadrados de tierra.


----------



## Lumpen (17 Nov 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Anda nini pringao e ignorante, lee un poco, madura, pierde la virginidad y luego intenta argumentar en vez de dar un mitin falangista. De FE o de FET.
> 
> Si nos vemos en esa cuneta te regalo dos metros cuadrados de tierra.




Ignorante dice...

Ajjalajakakkajakakajajkakajaja

3 idiomas, estudios superiores, prácticas en una de las mejores empresas de mi sector en Alemania... ¿sigo o te vas a morir de envidia cómo el viejo chocho ese?

Venga, voy a seguir, para qué te ahogues en bilis...

30 años, independizado, mi coche pagado, ingresos fijos, capacidad de ahorro...

Lo voy a dejar ahí, para qué no acabes suicidándote, genio.


----------



## Bitelchus (17 Nov 2020)

Ya ya, por la calle la gente de repente va diciendo que Hitler tenía razón y que los buenos perdieron la guerra. Menos foro y más calle.


----------



## Lumpen (17 Nov 2020)

Nacionalsindicalista, ignorante.

Yo no soy nacional-socialista... No comparto doctrinas marxistas ni leninistas.

A ver si algún día te da por abrir un libro y te enteras de qué va la movida.

Para qué lo sepas, el nacionalsindicalismo está muchísimo más cerca del anarcosindicalismo qué incluso del fascismo.

Pero te digo lo de siempre, simplón, qué para dejar de ser un ignorante lo mejor es leer. Si quieres hasta te puedo recomendar un centenar de libros. 

Tonto, qué eres tan tonto qué no sabes ni por dónde te da el aire.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Nov 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Venga hombre, no culpes a Hitler de lo que hace Soros, no me jodas



HAN CANTADO SOROS


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Nov 2020)

Lumpen dijo:


> Ignorante dice...
> 
> Ajjalajakakkajakakajajkakajaja
> 
> ...



Te dejas lo más importante.

Se ve que no llegas ni a 10cm.

Y dinos, nacionalsindicalista de FE o FET?


----------



## Lumpen (17 Nov 2020)

Ni leer sabes. Con razón eres de “izquierdas”


----------



## Lumpen (17 Nov 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Te dejas lo más importante.
> 
> Se ve que no llegas ni a 10cm.
> 
> Y dinos, nacionalsindicalista de FE o FET?



Jonista.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Nov 2020)

Lumpen dijo:


> Jonista.



No los conozco. 

Llámame ignorante.


----------



## Lumpen (17 Nov 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> No los conozco.
> 
> Llámame ignorante.



No es que yo te llame ignorante, es qué te empeñas en demostrarlo tú solo.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Nov 2020)

Lumpen dijo:


> No es que yo te llame ignorante, es qué te empeñas en demostrarlo tú solo.



Explica la doctrina jonista, sic.

Se aplicó con Franco?


----------



## Lumpen (17 Nov 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Explica la doctrina jonista, sic.
> 
> Se aplicó con Franco?



No.

Franco se deshizo de falange pronto, en el decreto de unificación...

La Jons de Onésimo Redondo y de Ledesma Ramos a su vez fueron absorbidas antes de la guerra por Falange.

De ahí FE de JONS.

Ni Falange Tradicionalista, ni Falange Española tienen su esencia, creo.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Nov 2020)

Lumpen dijo:


> La Jons de Onésimo Redondo y de Ledesma Ramos a su vez fueron absorbidas antes de la guerra por Falange.
> 
> De ahí FE de JONS.
> 
> Ni Falange Tradicionalista, ni Falange Española tienen su esencia, creo.



Será las JONS y FE de las JONS, jonsista digo jonista.

Si no sabes ni escribir los nombres de tu ideología...


----------



## Lumpen (17 Nov 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Será las JONS y FE de las JONS, jonsista digo jonista.
> 
> Si no sabes ni escribir los nombres de tu ideología...



Mi ideología va más allá de unas siglas, espabilao.

Tus malabarismos lingüísticos no pueden conmigo. Eso te puede servir en twitter o con chavales de 16 años...

Venga, inténtalo de nuevo, trilero.


----------



## Lumpen (17 Nov 2020)

Nacional-sindicalista...

Qué no te enteras, abuelo...

Ten cuidado, no sea qué tengas que repetir eso de Nazi delante dé alguien y después te arrepientas. Qué no está la cosa para andar jugando.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Nov 2020)

Lumpen dijo:


> Mi ideología va más allá de unas siglas, espabilao.
> 
> Tus malabarismos lingüísticos no pueden conmigo. Eso te puede servir en twitter o con chavales de 16 años...
> 
> Venga, inténtalo de nuevo, trilero.



Demuestras un nulo respeto por las siglas y la denominación de quienes dices admirar, nacional zindicalista.
Con haber leído algo se te habrían quedado.


----------



## Lumpen (17 Nov 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Demuestras un nulo respeto por las siglas y la denominación de quienes dices admirar, nacional zindicalista.
> Con haber leído algo se te habrían quedado.



Mi ideología no cabe en unas siglas, te lo puedo repetir mil veces.

Sé qué a un dogmático analfabeto cómo tú le puede resultar chocante, acostumbrados a vivir en base al relato político qué se le ocurra a la nomenklatura.

Pero hay política más allá de partidos y de mantras dogmáticos.

Tú estás intentando sacar punta a una estupidez, porque no puedes debatir nada, por eso intentas rebajar el nivel de la conversación. Buscas un fallito pequeño para distraer lo importante aquí, tu increíble carencia de conocimientos.

Te lo he dicho antes, esos trilerismos los dejas para twitter. Simplón número dos.


----------



## Jimmy Page (17 Nov 2020)

Algunos llevamos a Jitler en nuestro corazón por siempre.

Viva Adolfito coño!!!


----------



## Decipher (17 Nov 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> Pero aunque historicamente sea así, en el emocionario colectivo no.
> 
> Tú puedes hacer una pelicula de la IGM mostrando a los alemanes con honor, y no pasa nada. O incluso el Kaiser Guillermo II ha salido en alguna pelicula moderna haciendo de bueno. Eso es imposible con la IIGM o Hitler



Las que se hicieron mas cerca de la guerra si los representaban asi. Mirate las peliculas de los 60 que les representan como militares que cumplian con su deber.

Es despues de la revolución cultural cuando se empiezan a representar como caricaturas cuando no directamente como a monstruos, zombies, etc. Es un fenomeno mas moderno.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Nov 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Las que se hicieron mas cerca de la guerra si los representaban asi. Mirate las peliculas de los 60 que les representan como militares que cumplian con su deber.
> 
> Es despues de la revolución cultural cuando se empiezan a representar como caricaturas cuando no directamente como a monstruos, zombies, etc. Es un fenomeno mas moderno.



Es correcto ese análisis. 

Pero ahora las cosas son como son


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Nov 2020)

Lumpen dijo:


> Mi ideología no cabe en unas siglas, te lo puedo repetir mil veces.
> 
> Sé qué a un dogmático analfabeto cómo tú le puede resultar chocante, acostumbrados a vivir en base al relato político qué se le ocurra a la nomenklatura.
> 
> ...



Si tu ideología no cabe en unas siglas es que eres el fundador de una.


----------



## kranx (18 Nov 2020)

No, el nazismo fue una perversión que se originó en Versalles.
Simplificando mucho, en mi opinión, la tragedia fue la I Guerra Mundial. El nivel social, cultural, y económico alcanzado en Viena y Berlín era bien superior al de París o Londres. Francisco José no quería la guerra, en la que entró Austria-Hungría por el cálculo estratégico equivocado de ciertos ministros. Una vez dentro de la guerra, Alemania coleccionó una cagada tras otra gracias a la cobardía y rigidez mental de sus jefes de Estado Mayor, que ni se atrevieron a aplicar adecuadamente el plan von Schlieffen ni supieron aprovechar las sucesivas oportunidades de tomar París. Por si fuera poco el káiser Guillermo se empeñó en ayudar a Lenin a llegar a Rusia y montar su Revolución. Resultado, victoria de los masonazos franceses, italianos y británicos frente a los tradicionalistas, Europa que cede el dominio mundial a USA, aparición de la URSS y comienzo de la pesadilla comunista, siembra de la semilla del nazismo y del conflicto palestino-israelí...


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Nov 2020)

Lo indecente es defender su política con las minorías internas, su expansionismo militar o su trato a prisioneros y ocupados. 

Puedes defender y pretender aplicar hoy su programa económico sin ningún problema.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Nov 2020)

¿Pero vosotros sabeis lo que es el Pentagono? Es el centro neuralgico del poder militar judio en Occidente. No hay cosa mas estupida que los patriotas americanos.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Nov 2020)

Espero que algun dia esto se haga realidad.


----------



## GatoAzul (18 Nov 2020)

Hitler también tenía sus ideas para un Nuevo Orden Mundial, sólo que a la manera del "Nacional Socialista-Aleman". 

Pero ¿quienes mandan y deciden realmente quienes ganarán la guerra? los que hacen posible la financiación de las mismas a través de los préstamos bancarios. No se pueden ganar las guerras si no hay armamento y no todos los paises tienen dinero para financiarse las guerras.
Dependen de los bancos. 
Desestabilizar paises, armarlos y posicionar a los unos contra de otros patrocinando a "presidentes" que les sirvan, está en manos de la banca. 
¿Quién financiaba a Hitler?


----------



## GatoAzul (18 Nov 2020)

*Edmond Rothschild* en un billete de Israel


----------



## Furymundo (18 Nov 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Espero que algun dia esto se haga realidad.


----------



## GatoAzul (18 Nov 2020)

"Dadme el control del dinero y no importará quién haga sus leyes” .- Baron M.A. Rothschild


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Nov 2020)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Hitler también tenía sus ideas para un Nuevo Orden Mundial, sólo que a la manera del "Nacional Socialista-Aleman".
> 
> Pero ¿quienes mandan y deciden realmente quienes ganarán la guerra? los que hacen posible la financiación de las mismas a través de los préstamos bancarios. No se pueden ganar las guerras si no hay armamento y no todos los paises tienen dinero para financiarse las guerras.
> Dependen de los bancos.
> ...



La financiación da igual si no tienes acceso a materias primas y petróleo.

Mira los soviéticos. Con hierro carbón y diesel más capital humano ganaron la guerra.


----------



## GatoAzul (18 Nov 2020)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8e/Balfour_declaration_unmarked.jpg

"La *Declaración Balfour* (fechada el 2 de noviembre de 1917) fue una manifestación formal pública del gobierno británico durante la Primera Guerra Mundial, para anunciar su apoyo al establecimiento de un «hogar nacional» para el pueblo judío en la región de Palestina, que en ese entonces formaba parte del Imperio otomano. La Declaración fue incluida en una carta firmada por el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores británico (Foreign Office) Arthur James Balfour y *dirigida al barón **Lionel Walter Rothschild*, un líder de la comunidad judía en Gran Bretaña, para su transmisión a la Federación Sionista de Gran Bretaña e Irlanda. El texto fue publicado en la prensa el 9 de noviembre de 1917." 



" El Gobierno de Su Majestad contempla con beneplácito el establecimiento en Palestina de un hogar nacional para el pueblo judío y hará uso de sus mejores esfuerzos para facilitar la realización de este objetivo, entendiéndose claramente que no se hará nada que pueda perjudicar los derechos civiles y religiosos de las comunidades no judías existentes en Palestina, o los derechos y el estatus político de los judíos en cualquier otro país. "


Tras aquello, sólo quedaba demostrar una cosa... ¿qué significa ser un JUDIO?. Ni el propio Hitler era capaz de definirlos. Simplemente se limitó a decir que todo aquel que tuviese una abuela (que se demostrara) que era JUDIA, entonces era judio. Y así es como comenzarían a marchar hacia Israel. El mismo Nethanyahu explica que Hitler no quería exterminar a los judios, sino "expulsarles" (¿cumpliendo con un plan?)






Sin embargo, a día de hoy, aún queda en el aire y molesta cuestionarlo. Y es que el JUDIO como raza no existe. 
La palabra judío es un apodo que define desde hace muchos años varias cosas que ni tan siquiera son sinónimas. 
Uno pudo haberse convertido a la religión judaica, y así ser conocido como judío. 
En tiempos biblicos, todo el que nacía en Judea era conocido por traductores del texto como "judío" sin que para ello existiera una raza concreta para definirlos. En otras palabras, no era necesario ser Hebreo o de alguna de las tribus de Dios escriturales para ser judío. Con tan sólo residir en los territorios controlados por los que decían ser de la tribu de Judá, eran ya reconocidos como judíos.
Luego llegaron los que decían que ser de padre "judío" pero de madre de otra fe, convertía en la descendencia en medio judíos. 
Cuando se le preguntaba a un rabino, contestaban con toda naturalidad que un judio es aquel que nace de una madre judia sin más.


----------



## GatoAzul (18 Nov 2020)

Hitler no tenía un problema con los "judíos" sino con los COMUNISTAS (judios y no judios) y todos los que eran de mal vivir o que no quisiera pagar impuestos para mantener el sistema nacional socialista. 
Muchos de los "judíos" socialistas ricos pudieron sacar sus bienes de Alemania y posicionarse en otros paises desde dónde hace creer que apoyaban a sus "hermanos" comunistas, pero su intención era la de apoyar el SIONISMO con un cuartel general en la conocida Israel en Palestina. Escribian en la prensa de Estados Unidos y otros paises, para decir que luchaban por los intereses de esos "pobres hermanos judios" que estaban muriendo de hambre en Europa y que estaban siendo asesinados.
Había que obligar a muchos de esos judios comunistas despojados de sus bienes a "trasladarse" a Israel y para ello se firmaban acuerdos para que esos judios no pudiesen quedarse en otros paises y se vieran obligados a trasladarse a Israel. 
Los acuerdos no podían ser dificiles ya que muchos despreciaban el comunismo, como ocurrió con Franco.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Nov 2020)

GatoAzul dijo:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8e/Balfour_declaration_unmarked.jpg
> 
> "La *Declaración Balfour* (fechada el 2 de noviembre de 1917) fue una manifestación formal pública del gobierno británico durante la Primera Guerra Mundial, para anunciar su apoyo al establecimiento de un «hogar nacional» para el pueblo judío en la región de Palestina, que en ese entonces formaba parte del Imperio otomano. La Declaración fue incluida en una carta firmada por el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores británico (Foreign Office) Arthur James Balfour y *dirigida al barón **Lionel Walter Rothschild*, un líder de la comunidad judía en Gran Bretaña, para su transmisión a la Federación Sionista de Gran Bretaña e Irlanda. El texto fue publicado en la prensa el 9 de noviembre de 1917."
> 
> ...



Ostras, curioso esto que dice Netanyahu


----------



## Decipher (20 Nov 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ostras, curioso esto que dice Netanyahu



Pero sabes que es MENTIRA. Es bien sabido que Hitler queria expulsar a los judios a MADAGASCAR no a una colonia británica y que la mayoria de los judios en campos de prisioneros murieron por desnutrición en los últimos meses de colapso de Alemania durante la guerra.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Nov 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Pero sabes que es MENTIRA. Es bien sabido que Hitler queria expulsar a los judios a MADAGASCAR no a una colonia británica y que la mayoria de los judios en campos de prisioneros murieron por desnutrición en los últimos meses de colapso de Alemania durante la guerra.



Ya, ya...pero que diga algo así, no que sea o no cierto


----------



## SolyCalma (26 Nov 2020)

Deberias de alegrarte todos los dias de que hitler se fuese a tomar por el culo, viendo como acabaron muchas ciudades europeas tras la guerra, si hitler hubiera conseguido desarrollar la bomba atomica a tiempo la civilizacion global se habria destruido como hiroshima en su momento pero todo el planeta.

Los nazis estaban flipaos, tras varios años en el poder ya decian que su imperio duraria mil años, durando al final apenas 11.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Nov 2020)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Deberias de alegrarte todos los dias de que hitler se fuese a tomar por el culo, viendo como acabaron muchas ciudades europeas tras la guerra, si hitler hubiera conseguido desarrollar la bomba atomica a tiempo la civilizacion global se habria destruido como hiroshima en su momento pero todo el planeta.
> 
> Los nazis estaban flipaos, tras varios años en el poder ya decian que su imperio duraria mil años, durando al final apenas 11.



Ponte el bozal, gilipollas. 

Y de paso confinate, que te moriras de un virus. Y se contagia hasta por internet, imbecil


----------



## SolyCalma (26 Nov 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ponte el bozal, gilipollas.
> 
> Y de paso confinate, que te moriras de un virus. Y se contagia hasta por internet, imbecil




Que cojones dices tu del bozal y confinarse hijo de la gran puta, que dices que ojalá hitler hubiera conquistado el mundo y si se supone que hay que aplaudirte si no el niño se enfada y empieza a hablar del virus anda y que te den hijo de la gran puta, y si lo mas seguro que si fuera por los nazis tu no habrias nacido y tu familia estaria muerta.


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Nov 2020)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Que cojones dices tu del bozal y confinarse hijo de la gran puta, que dices que ojalá hitler hubiera conquistado el mundo y si se supone que hay que aplaudirte si no el niño se enfada y empieza a hablar del virus anda y que te den hijo de la gran puta, y si lo mas seguro que si fuera por los nazis tu no habrias nacido y tu familia estaria muerta.



Este suelta sus frases hechas de cuñado nazi y no debate nada. 

Ya se dará cuenta que no hubiera nacido si Hitler gana la guerra. 
Y que no la ganó porque le vencieron los comunistas, soviéticos y partisanos. 
Doble disonancia cognitiva.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Ene 2021)

Como el opener lea esto...

Algunas citas del Testamento Politico de Mussolini (creador del fascismo)

...aun se ratificará más


----------



## @Durruty (12 Mar 2021)

GatoAzul dijo:


> El mismo Nethanyahu explica que Hitler no quería exterminar a los judios, sino "expulsarles"




JUAS JUAS JUAS...

El Satanyahu reconociendo que la banca sionista fue quien engraso la guerra de los Nacionalsocialistas...

JUAS JUAS JUAS...

Jugada maestra para hacerse con el control total de Occidente...


----------



## Mr.Foster (12 Mar 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ya, ya...pero que diga algo así, no que sea o no cierto



Lo que dice es rigurosamente cierto.
Para comprobarlo solo hay que ir al *Protocolo de Wannsee *que es el informe de una conferencia que tuvo lugar el *20 de enero de 1942 *y en la que participaron los Secretarios de Estado administrativamente interesados en la solución de la cuestión judía y los Jefes de Servicios encargados de su ejecución.

Se trata de un texto donde no se nombran ni las cámaras de gas ni el exterminio, sino únicamente el traslado de los judíos al Este de Europa.
Eso es exactamente lo que quería Hitler: sacarse a los judíos de encima, no "exterminarlos"


----------



## S1mple (12 Mar 2021)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Lo que dice es rigurosamente cierto.
> Para comprobarlo solo hay que ir al *Protocolo de Wannsee *que es el informe de una conferencia que tuvo lugar el *20 de enero de 1942 *y en la que participaron los Secretarios de Estado administrativamente interesados en la solución de la cuestión judía y los Jefes de Servicios encargados de su ejecución.
> 
> Se trata de un texto donde no se nombran ni las cámaras de gas ni el exterminio, sino únicamente el traslado de los judíos al Este de Europa.
> Eso es exactamente lo que quería Hitler: sacarse a los judíos de encima, no "exterminarlos"



Pero y las pelis? Vas a decirme ahora que todas las pelis que se han hecho son mentira????? Si hasta en las pelis se ve como los gasean tio!


----------



## Mr.Foster (12 Mar 2021)

Otro nabo al ignore.


----------



## Mr.Foster (12 Mar 2021)

*Traducción de la trascripción de la reunión de Wannsee*
MINUTES OF THE WANNSEE CONFERENCE: Where the "Final Solution" was planned over lunch

N. G. 2586.
Asuntos secretos del Reich. 30 ejemplares. Ejemplar número 16.
ACTA DE LA REUNIÓN

I. En la asamblea que ha tenido lugar el 20 de enero de 1942 en Berlín, en Grossen Wannsee 56-58, sobre la solución final del problema judío, han tomado parte: el Gauleiter Dr. Meyer y el Reichsleiter Dr. Leibbrandt, ministro del Reich para los Territorios ocupados del Este; secretario de Estado Dr. Stuckart, Ministerio del Interior del Reich; secretario de Estado Neumann, encargado del Plan Cuadrienal; secretario de Estado Dr. Freisler, Ministerio de Justicia del Reich; secretario de Estado Dr. Buhler, gabinete del Gobernador General; subsecretario de Estado Luther, ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores; SS Oberführer Klopfer, Cancillería del partido; jefe de Gabinete Kritzinger, Cancillería del Reich; SS Obergruppenführer Ofmann, Departamento Central de Raza e Inmigración; SS Gruppenführer Müller y SS Obersturmbannführer Eichmann, Departamento Central de Seguridad del Reich; SS Oberführer Dr. Schoengarth, inspector de la Policía de Seguridad y del SD (Sicherheitsdienst, Sevicio de Seguridad); SS Sturmbannführer Dr. Lange, inspector de la Policía de Seguridad y del SD para el distrito de Letonia, en representación del inspector de la Policía de Seguridad y del SD en el Comisariado del Reich para los Territorios del Este.

II. El SS Obergruppenführer Heydrich, jefe de la Policía de Seguridad y del SD, comienza comunicando a la asamblea su nombramiento para el puesto de "Pleniponteciario para la preparación de la solución final del problema de los judíos en Europa", nombramiento firmado por el Reichsmarschall (Goering), y pasa luego a indicar el objetivo de la reunión, que es el de concretar las cuestiones de principio. Para responder al deseo de Reichsmarschall de recibir información de un proyecto sobre las necesidades en el campo organizativo y las cuestiones técnicas y materiales planteadas por la solución final del problema judío en Europa, conviene tratar de tales cuestiones con todas las administraciones centrales, para coordinar sus respectivas acciones.
Ante el Reichsführer de las SS (Himmler), jefe de la Policía Alemana, el jefe de la Policía de Seguridad y del SD será responsable del conjunto de medidas destinadas a resolver el problema judío.
El jefe de la Policía de Seguridad y del SD hace luego un resumen de la lucha hasta ahora combatida contra este adversario. Las bases fundamentales son:

a) eliminación de los judíos de todos los sectores de vida del pueblo alemán;
b) eliminación de los judíos del espacio vital del pueblo alemán. La única solución provisional proyectada para conseguir este fin era apresurar la emigración de los judíos que quedaban en territorio alemán, y ésta había sido aumentada y proseguida sistemáticamente.
Por orden del Reichsmarschall, un servicio central para la emigración judía fue creado en enero de 1942 según las exigencias del Reich. El jefe de la Policía de Seguridad y del SD asumió su dirección. Tal organización, ante todo, debía:
a) tomar todas las medidas necesarias para preparar la rápida emigración de los judíos.
b) dirigir los movimientos emigratorios.
c) acelerar la emigración en casos particulares.

El objetivo era limpiar de judíos, con métodos legales, el espacio vital alemán. Los diferentes servicios se han dado cuenta de las desventajas representadas por tal política de emigración, pero sin embargo había que resignarse a ello a falta de otras posibilidades de solución. La obra de emigración se convertía después en un problema no sólo alemán, sino que implicaba también a los servicios de cada uno de los países destinatarios de la emigración misma.
Dificultades financieras tales como la cuantía de las sumas de garantía y de desembarco pedidas por varios gobiernos extranjeros, las plazas limitadas en los barcos y las progresivas restricciones a la concesión de visados o su suspensión, hacían extremadamente difícil los intentos de emigración. A pesar de estas dificultades, emigraron un total de 537.000 judíos, a saber: desde el 30 de enero de 1933, con procedencia del antiguo Reich, unos 360.000; desde el 15 de marzo de 1938, con procedencia de Austria, unos 147.000; desde el 15 de marzo de 1939, con procedencia del Protectorado de Bohemia y Moravia, unos 30.000. La financiación de la emigración fue asegurada por los mismos judíos, es decir, de sus organizaciones representativas.

A fin de evitar que los judíos desposeídos quedaran atrás, partimos del principio de que los judíos pudientes financiaran la emigración de los indigentes. Según la cuantía de su haber, cada hebreo rico ha pagado una indemnización de emigración para subvenir las necesidades principales de los judíos indigentes. Además de sumas en marcos, hubo que proveer a las sumas de garantía y de desembarco. Para respetar la disponibilidad de divisas del Reich, las instituciones financieras judías en el exterior han tenido que procurar a las organizaciones judías de los países de emigración las divisas necesarias.

Así, con fecha de 31 de diciembre de 1941, los judíos extranjeros han puesto a disposición de sus correligionarios la suma total de 9.500.000 dólares a titulo gratuito. El Reichsführer de las SS y jefe de la Policía Alemana, considerando los peligros de una emigración en tiempo de guerra, y vistas las posibilidades ofrecidas por los territorios del este, prohibió a continuación la emigración de judíos.

III. La emigración ha cedido ya el puesto a otra posibilidad de solución: la evacuación de los judíos hacia el este, adoptada después de la aprobación del Führer. Sin embargo, no se puede considerar esta solución más que como un paliativo, pero desde ahora aprovechamos nuestras experiencias prácticas, tan indispensables para la solución final del problema judío. La solución final del problema judío en Europa debe ser aplicada a unos once millones de personas.

En el cuadro de la solución final del problema, los judíos deben ser trasladados al este bajo fuerte escolta y ser adscritos al Servicio del Trabajo. Distribuidos en columnas de trabajo, los judíos útiles, hombres de una parte y mujeres de otra, serán conducidos a esos territorios para construir carreteras. Se entiende que gran parte de ellos será eliminada naturalmente según el grado de deficiencia física. El resto que siga subsistiendo —y que hay que considerar como más resistente— deberá ser tratado en consecuencia. La experiencia histórica enseña que, liberada, esta élite natural lleva en germen los elementos de un nuevo renacimiento judío. Con vistas a la ejecución práctica de la solución final, Europa será barrida de oeste a este. Las dificultades de alojamiento y otras consideraciones de política social nos han inducido a empezar por el territorio del Reich, comprendido el Protectorado de Bohemia y Moravia. Los judíos evacuados son primeramente alojados, convoy tras convoy, en lugares que se ha convenido en llamar ghettos de tránsito. De allí serán transportados luego más lejos en dirección al este.

El desarrollo de la situación militar tendrá una influencia preponderante en la fecha en que deberá iniciarse cada serie de evacuaciones importantes. En lo que concierne a la solución final en territorios europeos sometidos a nuestra influencia, ha sido previsto que los técnicos competentes del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores se pongan de acuerdo con sus colegas de la Policía de Seguridad y del SD. El SS Gruppenführer Hofmann considera que habrá que utilizar lo más posible la esterilización, tanto más cuanto que los mestizos, frente a la alternativa de esterilización o evacuación, preferirán someterse a la esterilización. El secretario de Estado Dr. Stuckart señala que la ejecución práctica de las posibilidades de solución que han sido indicadas, en materia de matrimonios mixtos y de mestizaje, significará una labor administrativa de lo más compleja. Para tener en cuenta, en todo caso, los hechos biológicos, el secretario de Estado Dr. Stuckart propone que se proceda a la esterilización forzosa.

El secretario de Estado Dr. Buhler declara que el Gobernador General se alegrará de ver aplicada la solución final de tal cuestión al Gobierno General, pues el problema del transporte no presenta más que un carácter secundario y el problema de la mano de obra no se opondrá a la acción. 

Los judíos deben ser alejados lo antes posible del territorio del Gobierno General porque los judíos constituyen allí, como portadores de gérmenes, un notable peligro, y además turban constantemente la estructura económica del país con un mercado negro que practican sin descanso. De dos millones y medio de judíos que serán afectados por tales medidas, la mayoría es, de cualquier manera, inadecuada para el trabajo. El secretario de Estado Dr. Buhler declara además que la solución de esta cuestión judía en el Gobierno General concierne al jefe de la Policía de Seguridad y del SD, y que sus esfuerzos serán apoyados por las autoridades del Gobierno General. No pide más que una cosa: que la cuestión judía en ese país se resuelva lo antes posible."


*ESTO ES LO QUE HITLER APROBO COMO SOLUCION FINAL PARA EL PROBLEMA JUDIO*


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Mar 2021)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Distribuidos en columnas de trabajo, los judíos útiles, hombres de una parte y mujeres de otra, serán conducidos a esos territorios para construir carreteras.* Se entiende que gran parte de ellos será eliminada naturalmente según el grado de deficiencia física.* El resto que siga subsistiendo —y que hay que considerar como más resistente— deberá ser tratado en consecuencia. La experiencia histórica enseña que, liberada, esta élite natural lleva en germen los elementos de un nuevo renacimiento judío.





Mr.Foster dijo:


> *De dos millones y medio de judíos que serán afectados por tales medidas, la mayoría es, de cualquier manera, inadecuada para el trabajo.*



y lo de _ser tratado_ _en consecuencia _si sobrevives al trabajo no se como se lo traduces a hitlet


----------



## TacitBlue (13 Mar 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí, amigo forero que me estás leyendo, abre tu mente, abre tu corazón y reconóceme que esa idea se te ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea de forma fugaz. Y tú, que estás programado en el buenismo y en la fiesta de la democracia, desechas la idea durante unos segundos..."¿Me estaré volviendo loco? ¿Hitler? Pero si es el malo malísimo del siglo XX, que me acuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la EGB... No, déjate de hostias, no te vuelvas loco, fachacine... " Pero la idea no se va, la idea sigue ahí rondando tu cabecita. Como decían en la película Origen (Inception) una idea bien depositada en las mentes puede ser como un virus que se propague. No es solo la revuelta de los negros, son ya demasiadas cosas que se empiezan a juntar en el mundo y que empiezan a asfixiarte, a ti que siempre habías sido un buenazo y un demócrata, un boy-scout en toda regla. No me vais a engañar y lo peor que podéis hacer es engañaros a vosotros mismos, quizá Hitler vio algo que los demás ahora empezamos a comprender. Si la idea ha pasado fugazmente por tu cabeza, no te sientas sucio, quizá la gente tiene un límite y estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite.



lee si te apetece


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> o se vuelve a dios o nuestro futuro va a ser muy negro.



*Dios


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya. Seremos todo lo homogéneos que quieras, pero no tenemos el poder. Físicamente no nos parecemos a un alemán.



¿Qué coño tiene una cosa que ver con la otra?


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> ¿Qué coño tiene una cosa que ver con la otra?



De que iba el hilo?


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ja, ja, ¿en America? Estos patriotillas son increibles. Quieren asimilarnos con panchos tiraflechas e indios guacamayos solo por que parlotean español. Los que somos blancos, independiente del pais de origen, tenemos que ser leales tambien a nuestra raza.



Me repugnas.











Esos hombres eran más ESPAÑOLES que tú.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> América es nuestro espacio vital, Dios tuvo a bien entregárnosla para conquistarla y evangelizarla. Objetivo alcanzado al 100%. Como escribió el cronista Cieza de León.
> 
> _"Cuando me puse a escribir para la gente de hoy y del futuro, sobre la conquista y el descubrimiento de que nuestros españoles hicieron aquí en el Perú ,no podía sino reflejar que estaba tratando con uno de los más grandes asuntos sobre los que uno podría escribir acerca de todo lo referente a la historia secular. Donde los hombres han visto las cosas que han visto aquí? Y pensar que Dios ha permitido que algo tan grande haya permanecido escondido del mundo durante tanto tiempo en la historia, desconocido para los hombres y luego dejó que se encuentre, descubra y gane todo en nuestro tiempo"_


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Es el socialismo masonico y judio, idiota, el de Marx y de Engels, con el dinero de los liberales Rothschild y los Soros.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 338096
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 338097



Y vosotros los nancys el SOCIALISMO NACIONAL, nada más y nada menos que otra rama del socialismo.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Hitler nunca tuvo malas palabras para con los españoles. Odiaba a Franco por su catolicismo, pero admiraba al pueblo español, sobre todo cuando le informaron del ardor guerrero de la División Azul.



Es lo que tiene ser un puto neo pagano esoterista, que te da por odiar a los católicos. Esto lo recalco para que se enteren los progres de una puta vez.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Y vosotros los nancys el SOCIALISMO NACIONAL, nada más y nada menos que otra rama del socialismo.



No sabes ni de lo que hablas. Se escribe nacionalsocialismo, que es y fue el mejor antídoto contra el comunismo y el marxismo judaico, con los cuales se aliaron las corruptas democracias liberalcapitalistas para destruir el nazismo, como siguen haciendo hoy en día.



Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Esos hombres eran más ESPAÑOLES que tú.



Esos hombres no tienen absolutamente nada de españoles, ni de blancos, ni de eurodesdencientes. Que defiendan despues lo que les de la gana, pero que reconozcan lo que son.


Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Me repugnas



Lo que te repugna realmente son los blancos.

La ESVÁSTICA en España.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Hitler era un paleto austriaco cuya experiencia de guerra era la IGM, que fue la guerra mas paco de mierda de la historia. Se arrastraban los cañones con mulas y los aviones los hacian con lona.
> 
> Con esa experiencia belica, planteo una estrategia paco de mierda en la IIGM. Se pensaba que los rusos seguian siendo campesinos piojosos temeresos del Zar y los curas, pero se encontro el glorioso ejercito ruso. *La maquina de guerra mas poderosa contruida por el proletariado del mundo de la mano del camarada Stalin.*
> 
> De no existir la URSS, Hitler hubiera conquistado el mundo. Pero ay amigo!! Habia nacido el primer estado socialista del mundo.



¿Cómo dices?


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Si hablases de Mussolini o Jose Antonio todavía. Hitler en un nacionalista alemán furibundo. Aunque al menos España tenía la suerte de estar fuera de su campo de actuación o expansión vital.
> 
> Si ahora os quejáis de la Merkel imaginaos lo que sería una Alemania Nazi imperial y expansionista, muchísimo más poderosa que ahora.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> A Alemania no le quedaba más remedio que invadir la URSS y además siempre estuvo en sus planes desde un principio. Donde le salió el tiro por la culata fue en el Oeste. Nunca quiso una guerra total con Inglaterra o Francia. Lo que a su vez le llevó a enfrentarse con los EEUU que con sus prestamos y arriendos a la URSS evitó su colapso en los primeros compases de la guerra.



Pacto Ribbentrop-Mólotov, el tratado de no agresión germano-soviético - Revista de Historia


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (13 Mar 2021)

Prefiero la URSS ganando la Guerra Fría.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Jirler tambien era catolico. Por que os inventais tonterias de que odiaba a Franco?
> 
> El unico problema que tuvieron entre ambos es que uno necsitaba que ESpaña entrara en la guerra por su posicion estrategica, y el otro era un gallego trilero que no decia ni si, ni no, ni lo contrario. Algo que por suerte nos salvo. Alemania siempre ha tenido en italia y españa su columna vertebral. Ya desde carlomagno.



Hitler era un neo pagano pangermanista esotérico, nada más que eso.

"Hacia 1936, se requería que todos los alemanes que quisieran casarse oficialmente tuvieran una copia del libro de Hitler. Pronto se comenzó con una secta religiosa que planteaba una doctrina política nombrada por Alfred Rosenberg como _Deutsche Christen_ o _positives Christentum_, un movimiento que purgaba al cristianismo de sus elementos judeocristianos de la historia, y, en su lugar, los infundía con la filosofía nazi. Dicha ideología negaba el origen hebreo o judío del Nuevo Testamento, rechazaba abiertamente todas las creencias cristianas del Antiguo Testamento, el Credo de los Apóstoles y el Apóstol Pablo, y en cambio, postulaba como base ideológica, no a los evangelios, sino al Partido Nazi. Irónicamente, sus proponentes principales (Rosenberg, Himmler, Goebbels y Bormann) eran bastantes conocidos por su rotundo odio al cristianismo, además de su antisemitismo. En la opinión de John S. Conway, este supuesto cristianismo nazi "fue eviscerado de todos los dogmas ortodoxos más esenciales", dejando sólo "la más vaga impresión combinada con prejuicios contra los judíos" que pocos reconocerían como "verdadero cristianismo". Laurence Rees, expresó que "la relación pública de Hitler con la cristiandad, de hecho su relación con la religión en general, fue oportunista. No existe evidencia de que el propio Hitler, en su vida personal, haya expresado alguna vez alguna creencia individual sobre los principios básicos de la iglesia cristiana".


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Hitler era un neo pagano pangermanista esotérico, nada más que eso.
> 
> "Hacia 1936, se requería que todos los alemanes que quisieran casarse oficialmente tuvieran una copia del libro de Hitler. Pronto se comenzó con una secta religiosa que planteaba una doctrina política nombrada por Alfred Rosenberg como _Deutsche Christen_ o _positives Christentum_, un movimiento que purgaba al cristianismo de sus elementos judeocristianos de la historia, y, en su lugar, los infundía con la filosofía nazi. Dicha ideología negaba el origen hebreo o judío del Nuevo Testamento, rechazaba abiertamente todas las creencias cristianas del Antiguo Testamento, el Credo de los Apóstoles y el Apóstol Pablo, y en cambio, postulaba como base ideológica, no a los evangelios, sino al Partido Nazi. Irónicamente, sus proponentes principales (Rosenberg, Himmler, Goebbels y Bormann) eran bastantes conocidos por su rotundo odio al cristianismo, además de su antisemitismo. En la opinión de John S. Conway, este supuesto cristianismo nazi "fue eviscerado de todos los dogmas ortodoxos más esenciales", dejando sólo "la más vaga impresión combinada con prejuicios contra los judíos" que pocos reconocerían como "verdadero cristianismo". Laurence Rees, expresó que "la relación pública de Hitler con la cristiandad, de hecho su relación con la religión en general, fue oportunista. No existe evidencia de que el propio Hitler, en su vida personal, haya expresado alguna vez alguna creencia individual sobre los principios básicos de la iglesia cristiana".



No, Hitler era cristiano, el paganista era Himmler.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Mar 2021)

*¡SIEG HEIL!*


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Que equivocado estás amigo...


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

S1mple dijo:


> Pero y las pelis? Vas a decirme ahora que todas las pelis que se han hecho son mentira????? Si hasta en las pelis se ve como los gasean tio!



Espero que esta respuesta se trate de fino sarcasmo.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> No sabes ni de lo que hablas. Se escribe nacionalsocialismo, que es y fue el mejor antídoto contra el comunismo y el marxismo judaico, con los cuales se aliaron las corruptas democracias liberalcapitalistas para destruir el nazismo, como siguen haciendo hoy en día.



El mejor antídoto contra el comunismo y el marxismo judaico era esto.



No esa mierda de ideología extranjera incompatible con los valores hispánicos.



Uritorco dijo:


> Esos hombres no tienen absolutamente nada de españoles, ni de blancos, ni de eurodesdencientes. Que defiendan despues lo que les de la gana, pero que reconozcan lo que son.



Son hispanos, hijos de España, eso es lo que son. No desprecies tu propia historia, germanófilo vendepatrias.



Uritorco dijo:


> Lo que te repugna realmente son los blancos.
> 
> La ESVÁSTICA en España.



Yo no repugno a ningún blanco, nancy trastornado, para los hispanos, nosotros, la raza no es un concepto biológico. Para nosotros es algo puramente espiritual. Constituye una suma de imponderables que hace que nosotros seamos lo que somos y nos impulsa a ser lo que debemos ser, por nuestro origen y nuestro destino. Para nosotros los españoles, la raza es un estilo. Un estilo de vida que nos enseña a saber vivir practicando el bien y a saber morir con dignidad.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> No, Hitler era cristiano, el paganista era Himmler.



El ocultismo nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial

Hitler fue un jodido sacerdote ocultista, joder, si hasta la mismísima Sociedad Thule estuvo involucrada en su ascenso al poder.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De que iba el hilo?



¿Qué tendrá que ver recuperar el poder sobre nuestros destinos con parecerse o no parecerse físicamente a un alemán?


----------



## Uritorco (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> No esa mierda de ideología extranjera incompatible con los valores hispánicos



¿Incompatible con los valores hispánicos? ¿Defender el mestizaje y la mezcla de razas, es decir, la destrucción de tu propia identidad, es lo que entiendes por "compatible" con el patriotismo español? Es el problema que teneis los cristianos, embargados por una religión judía y un dios judío. El nacionalsocialismo no es una ideología "extranjera" sino común a todos los pueblos blancos con un origen racial común. Léase el hilo que le he dejado sobre la esvástica en España donde amplio más detalladamente toda esa cosmovisión. No hay más solución para el mundo que la Revolución Blanca.

La AHNENERBE en España. La verdad sobre la arqueología NAZI en nuestro país.

La ESVÁSTICA en España.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> El ocultismo nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial
> 
> Hitler fue un jodido sacerdote ocultista, joder, si hasta la mismísima Sociedad Thule estuvo involucrada en su ascenso al poder.



Siga leyendo, que este también lo abrí yo.

Sectas, magos, satanes y... nazis. La estafa del ocultismo hitleriano.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Siga leyendo, que este también lo abrí yo.
> 
> Sectas, magos, satanes y... nazis. La estafa del ocultismo hitleriano.



Y bien que te respondieron, cito al forero en cuestión:

@lotengoclaro 
En eso estamos de acuerdo. Un lado siempre manipula al otro. No hay objetividad.
Yo soy un hombre sin lados, y miro simplemente de comprender. He leido mi lucha de Hitler, también dos de Jean Robin. El que menciona usted y operación Orth. Los tengo en papel, ya hace años.
El conocimiento es como un imán, atrae a virutas de metal más pequeñas y las une.

Ahnenerbe, la secta ocultista nazi que trató de destruir el cristianismo

Y concuerdo completamente con él.

La misma Sociedad Thule impulso a Hitler al poder, eso es incuestionable.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿Incompatible con los valores hispánicos? ¿Defender el mestizaje y la mezcla de razas, es decir, la destrucción de tu propia identidad, es lo que entiendes por "compatible" con el patriotismo español? Es el problema que teneis los cristianos, embargados por una religión judía y un dios judío. El nacionalsocialismo no es una ideología "extranjera" sino común a todos los pueblos blancos con un origen racial común. Léase el hilo que le he dejado sobre la esvástica en España donde amplio más detalladamente toda esa cosmovisión. No hay más solución para el mundo que la Revolución Blanca.
> 
> La AHNENERBE en España. La verdad sobre la arqueología NAZI en nuestro país.
> 
> ...



Para la cúpula de las SS no serias más que un pobre Untermensch.


----------



## stuka (13 Mar 2021)

La verdad es muy simple.

Tito Hitler fue un gilipollas megalómano que no midió sus fuerzas.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2021)

stuka dijo:


> La verdad es muy simple.
> 
> Tito Hitler fue un gilipollas megalómano que no midió sus fuerzas.



Sí, alguien con mejor cabeza hubiera sacado más provecho de los altos mandos de sus tiempo, como Von Manstein, de la mejor infantería, de la mejor aviación...


----------



## HvK (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Para la cúpula de las SS no serias más que un pobre Untermensch.



Hubo 2000 españoles en las Waffen-SS...


----------



## HvK (13 Mar 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Sí, alguien con mejor cabeza hubiera sacado más provecho de los altos mandos de sus tiempo, como Von Manstein, de la mejor infantería, de la mejor aviación...



Alguien como Manstein, un gran militar sin duda, ni se hubiera planteado asaltar el poder de Weimar; ni el Anschluss; ni los Sudetes; ni la arriesgada remilitarización de Alemania, etc


----------



## Tons of Fear (13 Mar 2021)

HvK dijo:


> Hubo 2000 españoles en las Waffen-SS...



Me he acordado de este meme .Tampoco se si es correcto a decir verdad.
.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Mar 2021)

Parece que no eres el unico

"Padezco" las emociones y visión no oficial de Hitler


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 596073



Ponen la primera foto como si fuera Merkel con Hitler, cuando Merkel nace en el 54.

Eres mas tonto y te tienen que tirar a la basura


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> ¿Qué tendrá que ver recuperar el poder sobre nuestros destinos con parecerse o no parecerse físicamente a un alemán?



Que al que no se pareciese a uno iba a ser jabón de lagarto


----------



## Hermericus (13 Mar 2021)

Jesse Owens dijo que el unico lugar en donde no sintió racismo fue en la Alemania nazi.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ponen la primera foto como si fuera Merkel con Hitler, cuando Merkel nace en el 54.
> 
> Eres mas tonto y te tienen que tirar a la basura





Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ponen la primera foto como si fuera Merkel con Hitler, cuando Merkel nace en el 54.
> 
> Eres mas tonto y te tienen que tirar a la basura



Es un puto meme, aunque es innegable que Francia y sobre todo Alemania son los más beneficiados de la estafadora y tramposa UE.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

HvK dijo:


> Hubo 2000 españoles en las Waffen-SS...



Hitler a sus círculos más íntimos solía hablarles de los españoles como unos "vagos" con sangre de "moros" que adoraban a Isabel la Católica, a la que definió como "la mayor ramera de la Historia", con dos cojones.

Este juicio, claro esta, solo se modificó después de que Hitler viera combatir a los hombres de la División Azul junto a la Wehrmacht. Es cierto que las SS las integraron soldados de varias razas y nacionalidades, pero es bien sabido que la cúpula de la organización, es decir, los iniciados de altos grados, hacían pactos de sangre y demás para asegurarse el legado ario y demostrar así su pureza genética. Los teutónicos o a las tribus germanas siempre serían vistas como superiores entre los demás pueblos para los ocultistas estos.


----------



## HvK (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Hitler a sus círculos más íntimos solía hablarles de los españoles como unos "vagos" con sangre de "moros" que adoraban a Isabel la Católica, a la que definió como "la mayor ramera de la Historia", con dos cojones.
> 
> Este juicio, claro esta, solo se modificó después de que Hitler viera combatir a los hombres de la División Azul junto a la Wehrmacht. Es cierto que las SS las integraron soldados de varias razas y nacionalidades, pero es bien sabido que la cúpula de la organización, es decir, los iniciados de altos grados, hacían pactos de sangre y demás para asegurarse el legado ario y demostrar así su pureza genética. Los teutónicos o a las tribus germanas siempre serían vistas como superiores entre los demás pueblos para los ocultistas estos.



Se refería a Isabel II, no a Isabel I, como se deduce del contexto si lee la cita de Hitler. Un error lo tiene cualquiera.

Por cierto, que era verdad: Isabel 2 era una puta bourbonica , una zorra protocharo protocarruselera empoderada. Ademas de boba como todos los Bourbon.


----------



## Lake (13 Mar 2021)

Su alabanza a la valentía de los españoles debería verse como una declaración oportunista vista la necesidad de la Wermatch de contingentes como la División azul a su lado en el frente soviético...
Que luego su racialismo era seguramente demasiado acentuado como para tomar en su circulo "íntimo" como iguales a los ibéricos.
Vease el tratamiento a los italianos tras la deposición de Mussolini para hacerse una idea de como consideraban en realidad a los pueblos más meridionales "mediterraneos".


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

HvK dijo:


> Se refería a Isabel II, no a Isabel I, como se deduce del contexto si lee la cita de Hitler. Un error lo tiene cualquiera.
> 
> Por cierto, que era verdad: Isabel 2 era una puta bourbonica , una zorra protocharo protocarruselera empoderada. Ademas de boba como todos los Bourbon.



Hitler sobre Franco, y citó textualmente:

*“¡Y ahora se atribuye su salvación a santa Isabel! ¡Isabel la Católica, la mayor ramera de la historia!*"


----------



## HvK (13 Mar 2021)

Lake dijo:


> Su alabanza a la valentía de los españoles debería verse como una declaración oportunista vista la necesidad de la Wermatch de contingentes como la División azul a su lado en el frente soviético...
> Que luego su racialismo era seguramente demasiado acentuado como para tomar en su circulo "íntimo" como iguales a los ibéricos.
> Vease el tratamiento a los italianos tras la deposición de Mussolini para hacerse una idea de como consideraban en realidad a los pueblos más meridionales "mediterraneos".



Cualquiera que conozca en profundidad los escritos y conversaciones de Hitler, sabe que veía a italianos, españoles y griegos como equiparables a los europeos del Norte. En algunas cosas inferiores, pero en otras superiores.

El se consideraba más heredero de la cultura pagana greco-romana, y sobre todo del Imperio, que de las tribus germánicas. Lo dice textualmente y repetidamente en sus conversaciones.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> El ocultismo nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial
> 
> Hitler fue un jodido sacerdote ocultista, joder, si hasta la mismísima Sociedad Thule estuvo involucrada en su ascenso al poder.



A ver en que no han estado involucradas las sociedades secretas en los últimos 250 años. Pero Hitler no pertenecia a las sociedades ocultistas.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> A ver en que no han estado involucradas las sociedades secretas en los últimos 250 años. Pero Hitler no pertenecia a las sociedades ocultistas.



Evidentemente, y esto él lo conocía muy bien, pero Hitler pertenecía o por lo menos estuvo relacionado con otro tipo de sociedades ocultistas de corte neopagano.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Evidentemente, y esto él lo conocía muy bien, pero Hitler pertenecía o por lo menos estuvo relacionado con otro tipo de sociedades ocultistas de corte neopagano.



Asi es, pero el no lo era. Como te digo esto fue gente de su entorno. Himmler cuando gobernaban y parte de la gente que lo apoyo al principo.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Asi es, pero el no lo era. Como te digo esto fue gente de su entorno. Himmler cuando gobernaban y parte de la gente que lo apoyo al principo.



Dime con quién andas... Es obvio que la Sociedad Thule influyo enormemente el ideario de Hitler, y en consecuencia, la doctrina nacionalsocialista.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Dime con quién andas... Es obvio que la Sociedad Thule influyo enormemente el ideario de Hitler, y en consecuencia, la doctrina nacionalsocialista.



¿Influyó? ¿En que sentido?


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

En todo básicamente, Hitler siempre decía que el nacionalsocialismo se trataba de algo mucho más que de un simple movimiento político, era cuasi religioso.


La historia oculta del tercer reich - Adolf Hitler
La historia oculta del tercer reich - Heinrich Himmler
La historia oculta del tercer reich - Las SS sangre y fuego


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> En todo básicamente, Hitler siempre decía que el nacionalsocialismo se trataba de algo mucho más que de un simple movimiento político, era cuasi religioso.
> 
> 
> La historia oculta del tercer reich - Adolf Hitler
> ...



No conozco las frases de Hitler, pero de lo que he oido jamas he oido que dijese que lo suyo era un movimiento religioso. Decir que era mas que un movimiento político no implica nada.

Y contesteme a la pregunta, no esperará que me trague casi tres horas de documentales cuando usted no es capaz de resumirme una respuesta.

EDIT: Vale, he escuchado los primeros dos minutos y medio y puedo decir que eso es basura manipulativa engañabobos.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> No conozco las frases de Hitler, pero de lo que he oido jamas he oido que dijese que lo suyo era un movimiento religioso. Decir que era mas que un movimiento político no implica nada.
> 
> Y contesteme a la pregunta, no esperará que me trague casi tres horas de documentales cuando usted no es capaz de resumirme una respuesta.



Es simplemente un aporte para el que este interesado sobre el tema pueda conocer algo más a fondo la doctrina nacionalsocialista . Pero si, no lo declaro nunca explícitamente que yo sepa, no obstante, por sus hechos los conoceréis. Me remito a una respuesta anterior:

Hitler era un neo pagano pangermanista esotérico, nada más que eso.

"Hacia 1936, se requería que todos los alemanes que quisieran casarse oficialmente tuvieran una copia del libro de Hitler. Pronto se comenzó con una secta religiosa que planteaba una doctrina política nombrada por Alfred Rosenberg como _Deutsche Christen_ o _positives Christentum_, un movimiento que purgaba al cristianismo de sus elementos judeocristianos de la historia, y, en su lugar, los infundía con la filosofía nazi. Dicha ideología negaba el origen hebreo o judío del Nuevo Testamento, rechazaba abiertamente todas las creencias cristianas del Antiguo Testamento, el Credo de los Apóstoles y el Apóstol Pablo, y en cambio, postulaba como base ideológica, no a los evangelios, sino al Partido Nazi. Irónicamente, sus proponentes principales (Rosenberg, Himmler, Goebbels y Bormann) eran bastantes conocidos por su rotundo odio al cristianismo, además de su antisemitismo. En la opinión de John S. Conway, este supuesto cristianismo nazi "fue eviscerado de todos los dogmas ortodoxos más esenciales", dejando sólo "la más vaga impresión combinada con prejuicios contra los judíos" que pocos reconocerían como "verdadero cristianismo". Laurence Rees, expresó que "la relación pública de Hitler con la cristiandad, de hecho su relación con la religión en general, fue oportunista. No existe evidencia de que el propio Hitler, en su vida personal, haya expresado alguna vez alguna creencia individual sobre los principios básicos de la iglesia cristiana".


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Es simplemente un aporte para el que este interesado sobre el tema pueda conocer algo más a fondo la doctrina nacionalsocialista . Pero si, no lo declaro nunca explícitamente que yo sepa, no obstante, por sus hechos los conoceréis. Me remito a una respuesta anterior:
> 
> Hitler era un neo pagano pangermanista esotérico, nada más que eso.
> 
> "Hacia 1936, se requería que todos los alemanes que quisieran casarse oficialmente tuvieran una copia del libro de Hitler. Pronto se comenzó con una secta religiosa que planteaba una doctrina política nombrada por Alfred Rosenberg como _Deutsche Christen_ o _positives Christentum_, un movimiento que purgaba al cristianismo de sus elementos judeocristianos de la historia, y, en su lugar, los infundía con la filosofía nazi. Dicha ideología negaba el origen hebreo o judío del Nuevo Testamento, rechazaba abiertamente todas las creencias cristianas del Antiguo Testamento, el Credo de los Apóstoles y el Apóstol Pablo, y en cambio, postulaba como base ideológica, no a los evangelios, sino al Partido Nazi. Irónicamente, sus proponentes principales (Rosenberg, Himmler, Goebbels y Bormann) eran bastantes conocidos por su rotundo odio al cristianismo, además de su antisemitismo. En la opinión de John S. Conway, este supuesto cristianismo nazi "fue eviscerado de todos los dogmas ortodoxos más esenciales", dejando sólo "la más vaga impresión combinada con prejuicios contra los judíos" que pocos reconocerían como "verdadero cristianismo". Laurence Rees, expresó que "la relación pública de Hitler con la cristiandad, de hecho su relación con la religión en general, fue oportunista. No existe evidencia de que el propio Hitler, en su vida personal, haya expresado alguna vez alguna creencia individual sobre los principios básicos de la iglesia cristiana".



Ese documental no ayuda en nada a conocer la doctrina nacionalsocialista si no que es una mera pieza de desinformación sensacionalista con frases falsas.

La propia cita que pone, de la que habria que comprobar la veracidad de todas sus afirmaciones, le aclara como le he aclarado yo antes que Hitler no tenia nada que ver en el movimiento para cambiar la religión cristiana en Alemania, que efectivamente fue algo de Himmler y que Hitler efectivamente era cristiano. La cita lo define como "oportunista" pero el criterio que exige para no ser declarado "oportunista" es absurdo "expresar alguna vez alguna en su vida personal la creencia individual sobre los principios básicos de la iglesia cristiana" al parecer no les vale su apoyo público.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Ese documental no ayuda en nada a conocer la doctrina nacionalsocialista si no que es una mera pieza de desinformación sensacionalista con frases falsas.
> 
> La propia cita que pone, de la que habria que comprobar la veracidad de todas sus afirmaciones, le aclara como le he aclarado yo antes que Hitler no tenia nada que ver en el movimiento para cambiar la religión cristiana en Alemania, que efectivamente fue algo de Himmler y que Hitler efectivamente era cristiano. La cita lo define como "oportunista" pero el criterio que exige para no ser declarado "oportunista" es absurdo "expresar alguna vez alguna en su vida personal la creencia individual sobre los principios básicos de la iglesia cristiana" al parecer no les vale su apoyo público.



Muy rápido juzga usted el reportaje creo yo .

Los altos jerarcas nancys siempre fueron contrarios al cristianismo, fueron neopaganos adoradores de Wotan y demás ralea esotérica, eso no quiere decir que tuvieran una actitud más bien paciente respecto a los cristianos, sobre todo protestantes.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (13 Mar 2021)

A mí siempre me ha sorprendido que el grueso de europeos celebre con alegría la victoria de las potencias extranjeras sobre Europa, y su posterior colonización. Al síndrome de Estocolmo habría que cambiarle el nombre por síndrome de Berlín o algo. No he visto mayor concentración de follausanos en ningún sitio como en Berlín.

Lo de Japón también sorprende: nukéame y te como la polla , gracias.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Muy rápido juzga usted el reportaje creo yo .
> 
> Los altos jerarcas nancys siempre fueron contrarios al cristianismo, fueron neopaganos adoradores de Wotan y demás ralea esotérica, eso no quiere decir que tuvieran una actitud más bien paciente respecto a los cristianos, sobre todo protestantes.



Evidentemente, la primera frase falsa y el tono sensacionalista barato ya desacredita todo el reportaje, no hace falta ver mas.

Ya le he explicado la diferencia. Usted se empeña en hacer un "totum revolutum" y meterlo todo en el mismo saco. Hablabamos de Hitler ahora cambia y empieza a hablar del partido nazi.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Evidentemente, la primera frase falsa y el tono sensacionalista barato ya desacredita todo el reportaje, no hace falta ver mas.
> 
> Ya le he explicado la diferencia. Usted se empeña en hacer un "totum revolutum" y meterlo todo en el mismo saco. Hablabamos de Hitler ahora cambia y empieza a hablar del partido nazi.



Vaya por Dios, ¿Hitler y el partido nazi cuestiones ajenas?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Evidentemente, y esto él lo conocía muy bien, pero Hitler pertenecía o por lo menos estuvo relacionado con otro tipo de sociedades ocultistas de corte neopagano.



Sip


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Vaya por Dios, ¿Hitler y el partido nazi cuestiones ajenas?



Claro, no son la misma cosa. El que impulso el paganismo germánico fue Himmler principalmente, el ocultismo nunca formo parte del partido nazi, si no que fue un grupo ajeno (de varios que apoyaron a los nazis en un principio) que apoyó al nazismo en sus primeros tiempos y no tuvo un gran recorrido durante el breve periodo de los nazis en el poder. Ambos, el paganismo de Himmler y el ocultismo de la sociedad Thule son ideologias diferentes con similitudes temáticas (Germanismo). Hitler por su parte nunca participó del paganismo germánico si no que se mantuvo cristiano.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> También Himmler y Goebbels eran de la orden de Malta, una sociedad secreta ocultista en donde están muchos presidentes de USA, Henry Kissinger, la Reina Isabel, Rockefeller, etc.



¿Te refieres a la de los Caballeros de Malta? Eso no es una sociedad secreta. Y dudo mucho que Himmler y Goebbles fuesen miembros.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Claro, no son la misma cosa. El que impulso el paganismo germánico fue Himmler principalmente, el ocultismo nunca formo parte del partido nazi, si no que fue un grupo ajeno (de varios que apoyaron a los nazis en un principio) que apoyó al nazismo en sus primeros tiempos y no tuvo un gran recorrido durante el breve periodo de los nazis en el poder. Ambos, el paganismo de Himmler y el ocultismo de la sociedad Thule son ideologias diferentes con similitudes temáticas (Germanismo). Hitler por su parte nunca participó del paganismo germánico si no que se mantuvo cristiano.



Hitler figuro como miembro visitante de la Sociedad Thule, y quieras que no esta influyo e impulso la carrera política de Adolf. Participo en varios rituales ocultistas celebrados en castillos como el de Wewelsburg. De igual forma, Himmler fue el protegido de Hitler en todo momento y lo insto a impulsar la Ahnenerbe.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Hitler figuro como miembro visitante de la Sociedad Thule, y quieras que no esta influyo e impulso la carrera política de Adolf. Participo en varios rituales ocultistas celebrados en castillos como el de Wewelsburg. De igual forma, Himmler fue el protegido de Hitler en todo momento y lo insto a impulsar la Ahnenerbe.



Si ya se sabe que Hitler fue un títere


----------



## Uritorco (13 Mar 2021)

Menudo troll hispanchito judeocristiano que se nos coló en este hilo.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Hitler figuro como miembro visitante de la Sociedad Thule, y quieras que no esta influyo e impulso la carrera política de Adolf. Participo en varios rituales ocultistas celebrados en castillos como el de Wewelsburg. De igual forma, Himmler fue el protegido de Hitler en todo momento y lo insto a impulsar la Ahnenerbe.



Y cuando se acabó el papel de la sociedad Thule Hitler no le dio mas continuidad, vamos que se reunió con ellos para recabar apoyos. La Ahnenerbe empezó como fricada pangermánica, pero acabó como institución de investigación histórica seria, cambiando a todo el personal por auténticos científicos e historiadores. Mal ejemplo del supuesto ocultismo de Hitler. Himmler era una figura relevante en la NSDAP y hacia lo que le parecia, no necesitaba el permiso de Hitler para su revival paganista.


----------



## damnit (13 Mar 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Si ya se sabe que Hitler fue un títere



como absolutamente TODOS los grandes líderes a lo largo de la historia. Los que están al mando raramente salen a la luz. ¿O todavía alguien se cree que un prohombre es capaz de erigirse líder del mundo así como así sin más apoyos que su propia verborrea? 

Lo que importa es los intereses de los que están detrás de él.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (13 Mar 2021)

damnit dijo:


> como absolutamente TODOS los grandes líderes a lo largo de la historia. Los que están al mando raramente salen a la luz. ¿O todavía alguien se cree que un prohombre es capaz de erigirse líder del mundo así como así sin más apoyos que su propia verborrea?
> 
> Lo que importa es los intereses de los que están detrás de él.



Sip


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Y cuando se acabó el papel de la sociedad Thule Hitler no le dio mas continuidad, vamos que se reunió con ellos para recabar apoyos. La Ahnenerbe empezó como fricada pangermánica, pero acabó como institución de investigación histórica seria, cambiando a todo el personal por auténticos científicos e historiadores. Mal ejemplo del supuesto ocultismo de Hitler. Himmler era una figura relevante en la NSDAP y hacia lo que le parecia, no necesitaba el permiso de Hitler para su revival paganista.



Porque no sigues discutiendo este tema con el forero @Uritorco , se le intuyen profundas convicciones cristianas .


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Porque no sigues discutiendo este tema con el forero @Uritorco , se le intuyen profundas convicciones cristianas .



Te faltó Alamán


----------



## damnit (13 Mar 2021)

Al hilo que comentáis de la Sociedad Thule. Es muy interesante y el protonazismo hunde sus raíces profundamente en ella. No en vano esta sociedad porta la esvástica como emblema. Y no olvidemos que muy poco después de su creación, nació el NSDAP, y el resto es historia. Bien es cierto que Hitler nunca figuró como miembro activo o numerario o como se quiera llamar, sí que indudablemente el folklore pagano influyó decisivamente en prácticamente todo lo que los nazis hicieron. Hay un libro interesantísimo al hilo de esto que no sé si conoceréis, se llama "Hitler's Monsters: A Supernatural History of the Third Reich", que en el capítulo 2 ("From the Thule Society to the NSDAP: Fashioning the Nazi") explica todo esto a todo lujo de detalles.



> Folklore, mythology, and neo-paganism rushed to fill an important gap in the German spiritual landscape, helping to occupy ‘the transcendental realm of mystic life’ vacated by Judeo-Christian traditions. Whereas some _völkisch_ nationalists attempted to pull German Catholics ‘loose from Rome’, others sought to unite German paganism with Christianity. A few went so far as to argue that Christianity might be subordinated to ‘the cosmic spirit of the world based upon nature’



Se puede concluir, sin entrar en mucha profundidad que el neopaganismo germánico simplemente ocupó el vacío dejado por el judeocristianismo en el período de entreguerras. Los alemanes necesitaban de un espiritualismo y Hitler y los suyos se lo dieron. Y este imaginario yo siempre he sostenido que fue lo que fundamentó el auge (y caída) de Hitler y los suyos. El nazismo va mucho más allá de un movimiento político. Esto es algo que los regímenes comunistas nunca han llegado a entender: prohibir todo tipo de espiritualidad no sirve de nada. Los comunistas prohíben todo lo que esté relacionado con la fe, la religión y el costumbrismo. Entre otras cosas, por eso siempre han fracasado, intentan gobernar a hombres y mujeres sin fe y eso sencillamente es ir contra natura, sin entrar en disquisiciones políticas de cualquier otro tipo, dicho sea de paso.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2021)

Jerónimo de Ayanz dijo:


> Porque no sigues discutiendo este tema con el forero @Uritorco , se le intuyen profundas convicciones cristianas .



Le tengo en el ignore.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (13 Mar 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Al hilo que comentáis de la Sociedad Thule. Es muy interesante y el protonazismo hunde sus raíces profundamente en ella. No en vano esta sociedad porta la esvástica como emblema. Y no olvidemos que muy poco después de su creación, nació el NSDAP, y el resto es historia. Bien es cierto que Hitler nunca figuró como miembro activo o numerario o como se quiera llamar, sí que indudablemente el folklore pagano influyó decisivamente en prácticamente todo lo que los nazis hicieron. Hay un libro interesantísimo al hilo de esto que no sé si conoceréis, se llama "Hitler's Monsters: A Supernatural History of the Third Reich", que en el capítulo 2 ("From the Thule Society to the NSDAP: Fashioning the Nazi") explica todo esto a todo lujo de detalles.
> 
> 
> 
> Se puede concluir, sin entrar en mucha profundidad que el neopaganismo germánico simplemente ocupó el vacío dejado por el judeocristianismo en el período de entreguerras. Los alemanes necesitaban de un espiritualismo y Hitler y los suyos se lo dieron. Y este imaginario yo siempre he sostenido que fue lo que fundamentó el auge (y caída) de Hitler y los suyos. El nazismo va mucho más allá de un movimiento político. Esto es algo que los regímenes comunistas nunca han llegado a entender: prohibir todo tipo de espiritualidad no sirve de nada. Los comunistas prohíben todo lo que esté relacionado con la fe, la religión y el costumbrismo. Entre otras cosas, por eso siempre han fracasado, intentan gobernar a hombres y mujeres sin fe y eso sencillamente es ir contra natura.



Los rojos no conciben otro dios que no sea el líder del partido, siguen siendo una secta enfermiza.


----------



## S1mple (14 Mar 2021)

Como ha degenerado el hilo con los típicos tontos del culo que se leen 4 libros de 4 hechos polvo y ya se creen que son los ideólogos y mano derecha de Hitler.


----------



## Uritorco (20 Mar 2021)

S1mple dijo:


> Como ha degenerado el hilo con los típicos tontos del culo que se leen 4 libros de 4 hechos polvo y ya se creen que son los ideólogos y mano derecha de Hitler.



Algunos hemos leido más de cuatro libros. Lo que habría que preguntarse son cuantas fuentes originales han leido los critican después todo el dia a Hitler y el nacionalsocialismo. Lo digo para tener un poco de "imparcialidad" a la hora de valorar su obra y no dejarse llevar por esa corriente facilona de propaganda antifascista que lo domina todo, cine, música, documentales, prensa, etc.


----------



## handlolo (29 Mar 2021)

Demasiado ingenuo y legal fue Hitler, podia haber aplastado a los ingleses en Dunkerke y prefirio perdonarlos, a un mason borracho como churchill y su camarilla de judios fanaticos, no se les puede dejar escapar cuando los tienes acorralados, esto hubiera cambiado el transcurso de la guerra.


----------



## favelados (29 Mar 2021)

__





Porque hitler no masacro a los aliados en DUNKERKE?


Esperaba la paz con R.U., pero luego tendieron trampa a Hess... Nunca lo revelarán porque darían la razón al "malvado" que además fue hombre del año de la revista Time y nominado al Nobel de la Paz... Era un gorila disfrazado de ratón




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Uritorco (26 May 2021)

Aquí algunos siempre hemos denunciado a los hollywood-nazis y a toda esa basura rapada y tatuada que han usurpado los símbolos NS. Afortunadamente no quedan muchos de ellos. Hay que crear una nueva generación de jóvenes blancos perfectamente formados y alejados de cualquier estereotipo impuesto por los mass media sionistas. Necesitamos que el NS llegue de nuevo a la gente normal.


----------



## celebro (26 May 2021)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> Inglaterra había participado en el Proyecto Manhattan y en abril “45, el genocida Churchill solicitó bombardear con cinco bombas atómicas a Alemania .... eso es historia.



Y la defensa de UK en las playas estaba preparada con todo tipo de armas quimicas y biologicas,cuanto mas prohibidas mejor.


----------



## celebro (27 May 2021)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> El principal culpable de la derrota del III reich es Hitler.
> 
> Invadir Polonia, y provocar la guerra contra Inglaterra era una jugada muy arriesgada (Gran Bretaña seguía siendo una gran potencia, con suministro continuo de materias primas, y una flota poderosa). Al principio le salió bien, expulsando a los ingleses a sus islas.
> 
> ...



Igual que machaco en las elecciones se creia invencible ,mas depues de conquistar Polonia y Francia y media Europa casi sin disparar,se subio demasiado igual es que con abuso de euforizantes y una dieta vegetariana se le dispararon sus tendencias mesianicas,se le subio el exito a la cabeza, les pasa a muchisimos cracks .


----------



## Uritorco (14 Jul 2021)




----------



## Reivakuum (14 Jul 2021)

Hitler, de ser un tio listo podría haber seguido echandole cojones unos cuantos años interviniendo en paises aquí y allá, sacandose la polla frente a Inglaterra, Francia y EEUU, reforzandose con más aliados alrededor del mundo, almacenando materias primas acrecentando un ejercito con una tecnologia puntera pero el ordago de meterse en una guerra total con todas las potencias fue un error.
Demasiados errores cometidos por un tio financiado por empresas a su vez financiadas por bancos americanos, britanicos y judios. En fin, que la IIGM, al igual que la primera, estaba orquestada para debilitar Europa y por tanto seguir destruyendo a la raza blanca, gentil y los cimientos de la cultura cristiana.


----------



## lascanteras723 (14 Jul 2021)

Demasiado ocupado con stalin y los americanos. Sino a saber.


----------



## cacho_perro (14 Jul 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí, amigo forero que me estás leyendo, abre tu mente, abre tu corazón y reconóceme que esa idea se te ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea de forma fugaz. Y tú, que estás programado en el buenismo y en la fiesta de la democracia, desechas la idea durante unos segundos..."¿Me estaré volviendo loco? ¿Hitler? Pero si es el malo malísimo del siglo XX, que me acuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la EGB... No, déjate de hostias, no te vuelvas loco, fachacine... " Pero la idea no se va, la idea sigue ahí rondando tu cabecita. Como decían en la película Origen (Inception) una idea bien depositada en las mentes puede ser como un virus que se propague. No es solo la revuelta de los negros, son ya *demasiadas cosas que se empiezan a juntar en el mundo y que empiezan a asfixiarte*, a ti que siempre habías sido un buenazo y un demócrata, un boy-scout en toda regla. No me vais a engañar y lo peor que podéis hacer es engañaros a vosotros mismos, quizá Hitler vio algo que los demás ahora empezamos a comprender. Si la idea ha pasado fugazmente por tu cabeza, no te sientas sucio, quizá la gente tiene un límite y estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite.



Mejor asfixiarse en una buena cámara de gas nazi certificada como el rojazo que eres morenito de piel no-ario eh? 

Tú no sabes de la que te libraste tontoloscojones millenial, pero ya te caerás algún día del guindo, ya....


----------



## cacho_perro (14 Jul 2021)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Hitler, de ser un tio listo podría haber seguido echandole cojones unos cuantos años interviniendo en paises aquí y allá, sacandose la polla frente a Inglaterra, Francia y EEUU, reforzandose con más aliados alrededor del mundo, almacenando materias primas acrecentando un ejercito con una tecnologia puntera pero el ordago de meterse en una guerra total con todas las potencias fue un error.
> Demasiados errores cometidos por un tio financiado por empresas a su vez financiadas por bancos americanos, britanicos y judios. En fin, que la IIGM, al igual que la primera, estaba orquestada para *debilitar Europa y por tanto seguir destruyendo a la raza blanca, gentil y los cimientos de la cultura cristiana.*



Si tuvieras 2 dedos de frente y leyeras un poco, te darías cuenta que Hitler quería DESTRUIR la civilización cristiana y todo lo que tuviera que ver con otras razas que no fueran la "aria" germánica, incluyendo la tuya pobre morenito mediterráneo y por supuesto la eslava que exterminó cuanto pudo en Europa del Este y sobre todo Rusia para su "espacio vital"....

La España de Franco se entrampó la indecible con Hitler para financiar su ayuda en la Guerra Civil, y Hitler despreciaba profundamente tanto a Franco como a los españoles... si hubiera ganado la II Guerra Mundial, España sería una "colonia" alemana de vacaciones (como Mallorca pero a lo bestia con expropiaciones masivas de zonas costeras por la cara para que vivan por allí) sumida en la más estricta miseria y el hambre que se dedicaría únicamente a pagar reparaciones de guerra y a poner copas a los turistas/residentes alemanes.... suerte tuvimos que nos libramos de esa losa económica que si no la autarquía y las cartillas nos habrían parecido un mal menor....


----------



## Greco (14 Jul 2021)

Bueno, Fraco la ganó, y aquí estamos igualmente.

Hay que buscar la solución para lo de ahora, cualquier tiempo pasado, fue anterior, que dice el chiste.


----------



## fachacine (14 Jul 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Mejor asfixiarse en una buena cámara de gas nazi certificada como el rojazo que eres morenito de piel no-ario eh?
> 
> Tú no sabes de la que te libraste tontoloscojones millenial, pero ya te caerás algún día del guindo, ya....



Cenutrio de la LOGSE con la comprensión lectora de una ameba caga comentario


----------



## Lammero (14 Jul 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Es el socialismo masonico y judio, idiota, el de Marx y de Engels, con el dinero de los liberales Rothschild y los Soros.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 338096
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 338097




NO SE SUBAN A LAS NAVES, SINSENSATOS
















<B>The Half-Jewish Nazi Who Saved The Lubavitcher Rebbe</B>


The sixth Lubavitcher Rebbe was hiding in war-torn Warsaw during the days after the German invasion in 1939. After locating the rabbi at the order of Adm. Wilhelm Canaris, the head of the so-called Abwehr, Maj. Ernst Bloch, whose father...



failedmessiah.typepad.com













Hitler’s Finances and the Myth of Nazi Anti-Usury Activism


(Left: the Emperor wears no moustache……) There is the widespread notion that Hitler was fighting the Money Power and that he was a problem for the Bankers because he created a Usury fre…




realcurrencies.wordpress.com










• How the ‘Chosen People’ Arranged and Won WW2 so far as is yet known. WW2 Revisionism with Hitler as part of the world Jewish conspiracy


Examination of the likelihood that world-wide Jews conspired to cause and 'fight' WW2



big-lies.org


----------



## Uritorco (15 Jul 2021)

Lammero dijo:


> NO SE SUBAN A LAS NAVES, SINSENSATOS



Dejémenos de reptilianos y otras chorradas.


----------



## Uritorco (31 Ago 2021)

.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Oct 2021)

Mirad que tontería decia Hitler:

*"Cualquier idea que tengan nuestros enemigos, cualquier daño que hagan a nuestros paisajes y sobre todo cualquier sufrimiento que inflijan a nuestras gentes, palidece ante la incorregible miseria y desgracia que nos ha de ocurrir si alguna vez la conspiración plutocrática-bolchevique se alzase con la victoria*" Hitler en su último discurso


----------



## tucco (5 Oct 2021)

No entiendo muy bien la contradicción entre tu contrariedad porque Alemania perdiese la Guerra y tu férrea militancia cristiana. Lo digo con curiosidad, no con reproche. El movimiento nazi, con toda los matices que queramos, estaba inequívocamente revestido de un carácter pagano. Desde sus orígenes en la Sociedad Thule hasta la cada vez mayor influencia política de las SS, todo parecía converger hacia una Kristallnacht contra el cristianismo, en caso de haber ganado la guerra. En realidad, entraba dentro de la lógica que el antisemitismo más radical abjurase también de los "derivados" de la religión hebraica, como lo es el cristianismo.


----------



## Decipher (5 Oct 2021)

tucco dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien la contradicción entre tu contrariedad porque Alemania perdiese la Guerra y tu férrea militancia cristiana. Lo digo con curiosidad, no con reproche. El movimiento nazi, con toda los matices que queramos, estaba inequívocamente revestido de un carácter pagano. Desde sus orígenes en la Sociedad Thule hasta la cada vez mayor influencia política de las SS, todo parecía converger hacia una Kristallnacht contra el cristianismo, en caso de haber ganado la guerra. En realidad, entraba dentro de la lógica que el antisemitismo más radical abjurase también de los "derivados" de la religión hebraica, como lo es el cristianismo.



Eso era Himmler, Hitler y la mayoria del nazismo no eran neopaganos.


----------



## dinio amol (5 Oct 2021)

Escuchar las óperas y motetes alemanes de todas las épocas junto con todo el arte musical y pictórico griego y romano y todas las artes hispanas hubiese merecido la pena en contra de la basura y la lengua anglosionista.


----------



## Murdoch1488 (6 Oct 2021)

*el Nacional Socialismo nunca capitulará.* Dispuestos en todo
momento, si es necesario hasta morir. Jamás capitularemos.
No obstante, estábamos determinados a que, bajo ninguna 
circunstancia capitularíamos, ya que
*cierta prensa internacional lo esperaba fervientemente.*
no capitular jamás, sino de resolver los problemas con coraje 
y valentía. Fortalecernos en nuestra resolución de no 
capitular. *Nunca habrá otro año 1918 en la historia* de Alemania.
Al final solo hay una cosa cierta, esta Alemania jamás 
capitulará. Sabemos muy bien cuál sería el destino de Alemania
Nadie nos vencerá militarmente, ni nos destruirá
económicamente, ni pisoteará nuestras almas, nadie nos 
verá capitular bajo ninguna circunstancia. 
Queremos servir a ese futuro. Queremos luchar por él y si 
es necesario caer. NUNCA CAPITULAREMOS.
*ALEMANIA, SIEG HEIL.*







Todo es concebible, pero hay
una cosa que no lo es: Alemania jamás capitulará. Si nuestros 
enemigos dicen: “bueno, entonces la guerra durará hasta el 
año 1942”.* La guerra durará lo que tenga que durar, *
pero el último batallón en el campo de batalla será alemán.
estamos detrás de nuestros soldados, así como nuestros 
soldados están con nosotros, juntos *representamos a nuestro 
pueblo y a nuestra comunidad*, jamás capitularemos.
Todas las *pequeñas naciones
europeas* que capitularon confiando en las garantías aliadas, 
*se dirigen a su completo exterminio.*

Fuentes: Discursos Adolf Hitler 1920-1945 Versión Final : Europa Nación : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive








Adolf Hitler - Discursos 1920-1945 Version Final 1 - AtomBunker - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de AtomBunker gratis. Audiolibro Adolf Hitler - Discursos 1920-1945 Version Final 1 con todos los discursos traducido por Europa Nacion en en español con la voz de A... Programa: AtomBunker. Canal: AtomBunker. Tiempo: 17:24:06 Subido 19/04 a las 21:35:28 68798591




www.ivoox.com


----------



## Kabraloka (6 Oct 2021)

un detalle: lo que enseñaron en la EGB nunca me lo he creido. Con los años he visto y leido otras versiones de lo que sucedió en otras épocas (no solamente en el siglo XX), y vas descubriendo que los profesores o bien no tenían ni puta idea o te ocultaban información.

Y a la mayoría de la gente.... más bien... le entró por un oido y le salió por el otro...


----------



## MªDoloresDelano (6 Oct 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí, amigo forero que me estás leyendo, abre tu mente, abre tu corazón y reconóceme que esa idea se te ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea de forma fugaz. Y tú, que estás programado en el buenismo y en la fiesta de la democracia, desechas la idea durante unos segundos..."¿Me estaré volviendo loco? ¿Hitler? Pero si es el malo malísimo del siglo XX, que me acuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la EGB... No, déjate de hostias, no te vuelvas loco, fachacine... " Pero la idea no se va, la idea sigue ahí rondando tu cabecita. Como decían en la película Origen (Inception) una idea bien depositada en las mentes puede ser como un virus que se propague. No es solo la revuelta de los negros, son ya demasiadas cosas que se empiezan a juntar en el mundo y que empiezan a asfixiarte, a ti que siempre habías sido un buenazo y un demócrata, un boy-scout en toda regla. No me vais a engañar y lo peor que podéis hacer es engañaros a vosotros mismos, quizá Hitler vio algo que los demás ahora empezamos a comprender. Si la idea ha pasado fugazmente por tu cabeza, no te sientas sucio, quizá la gente tiene un límite y estamos empezando a alcanzar ese límite.



Yo tengo una teoría:

es sabido que Hitler tomaba drogas para mejorar su estado de salud, por ejemplo, *cocaína *y *opiáceos y entre otros*. Imagínense que durante las más duras horas en las que sus decisiones eran irreflexivas e impertinentes a la razón, fueran desencadenadas por los efectos de esas drogas.

Sus decisiones fueron siempre cuestionadas, y con razón.

Un Jefe de Estado (dictadura) *ciego a drogas*, evidentemente pudieran desencadenar sus mandatos y leyes, así como el devenir de la guerra.

Si hubiera fumado *marihuana *Hitler, el mundo sería muy diferente. Hippies, a parte.


----------



## Progretón (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (7 Oct 2021)

Murdoch1488 dijo:


> *el Nacional Socialismo nunca capitulará.* Dispuestos en todo
> momento, si es necesario hasta morir. Jamás capitularemos.
> No obstante, estábamos determinados a que, bajo ninguna
> circunstancia capitularíamos, ya que
> ...



*¡SIEG HEIL!*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Oct 2021)

Un clasico

Upeando


----------



## Turgot (31 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Mirad que tontería decia Hitler:
> 
> *"Cualquier idea que tengan nuestros enemigos, cualquier daño que hagan a nuestros paisajes y sobre todo cualquier sufrimiento que inflijan a nuestras gentes, palidece ante la incorregible miseria y desgracia que nos ha de ocurrir si alguna vez la conspiración plutocrática-bolchevique se alzase con la victoria*" Hitler en su último discurso



Realidad:

País más beneficiado por el Plan Marshall, con 1.500 millones de dólares (de la época) en menos de cinco años







Recuperación antes que Francia y RU, países vencedores, y "milagro alemán"







Tasas de paro de menos del 3% hasta los años 70


----------



## Bananino (31 Oct 2021)

el caudillo ganó la guerra y mira como está España hecha un asco


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Oct 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Realidad:
> 
> País más beneficiado por el Plan Marshall, con 1.500 millones de dólares (de la época) en menos de cinco años
> 
> ...



A ver rojo de mierda hijo de puta, te insulto porque vas animo de tomar el pelo:

-Si se sube de 100 a 110 la subida es de un 10%, si se sube de 10 a 20 es de un 100%. Ahora haz analogia con los "crecimientos" de Alemania respecot al resto

-¿Por qué cojones tiene que pagar Alemania prestamos, cuando puede emitir la moneda?

-Este es el resumen de lo que es Alemania ahora







Que haya rojos de mierda como este cabron riendose de nosotros todavia ahora, con lo que nos cae.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (31 Oct 2021)

MªDoloresDelano dijo:


> Yo tengo una teoría:
> 
> es sabido que Hitler tomaba drogas para mejorar su estado de salud, por ejemplo, *cocaína *y *opiáceos y entre otros*.




No, no es sabido, es todo propaganda de posguerra para satanizar a quién perdió la guerra.


----------



## Tin Rope (31 Oct 2021)

Bananino dijo:


> el caudillo ganó la guerra y mira como está España hecha un asco



El caudillo contuvo la progresia 40 años. 

40 añazos de España esplendorosa y resurgimiento de una nación que estaba en la ruina terminada la guerra civil. Toda una epopeya.

No sé si sois capaces de separar los acontecimientos, la miseria de España (a nivel económico) y el "capital humano". Y el desfase de décadas entre ambos acontecimientos.

Los progres, mientras despilfarran y corrompen la sociedad, se colocan medallas y ensalzan su decadencia e iniquidad (estilo Chávez/Maduro). Hay decadas de desajuste entre colocar los pilares y disfrutar del esfuerzo. Para cuando toca disfrutar, los progres toman el control y destruyen todo. Terminada la fiesta, viene la resaca. Eso es lo que vamos a ver(estamos viendo la puntita todavía)la mayor resaca como nunca hubo y jamás habrá. ".La caida de Babilonia, la mayor de las rameras"

El éxito del Generalísimo y el calamitoso final de España no son consecuentes entonces. El franquismo fue una protección DIVINA (DE DIOS) y la transición y la mierda que vivimos ahora el pago de la traición a los valores franquistas. Nunca España fue tan pujante y bendecida, y ahora tan deplorable y calamitosa. Es un castigo del cielo. Aprended a leer la verdadera historia. Es bíblico, al tiempo se entenderá (después de la parusía).

Es la traición lo que resulta en esta España desierta. Una maldición. Cualquiera que mire el franquismo y lo enaltezca como debe y mire con desprecio esta sociedad tiene muchas papeletas de ser protegido de lo que se viene.(para el que sepa entender).

Si supiérais/supiéramos leer la biblia, (ser sensibles, percibir, sentir) entenderíamos los sucesos de España y Franco y de Hitler y Europa. Pero estamos ciegos, desnudos, pobres, desventurados...


----------



## Progretón (1 Nov 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> [...]
> 
> Sí, hay mucho que admirar en la Alemania Nacionalsocialista, otras cosas no, por ejemplo en mi opinión el antisemitismo exacerbado fue una rémora en muchos casos, ya que la mayoría de los judíos que eliminaron no habían hecho nada para merecer ese final, es más, muchos de ellos, los del antigua Imperio Austrohungaro, habían sido fieles servidores del Imperio, los más integrados de Europa.
> 
> Pero antes había que liquidar al Imperio Británico, que ocasiones hubo, y no se hizo. *El frente principal desde la caída de Francia debió ser el Mediterráneo*, con todo el poderío alemán volcado ahí, y apoyando y mandando a los italianos (buenos soldados pero pésimos mandos), para el verano del 42 Churchill ya estaría pidiendo la rendición y la invasión de la URSS lista.



Complicado. El enfrentamiento entre la URSS y Alemania era cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## JessRex (1 Nov 2021)

Bananino dijo:


> el caudillo ganó la guerra y mira como está España hecha un asco



De nada sirve ganar la guerra si cuando te vas a morir nombras sucesor a un masón grado 33 como Juan Carlos el putero.


----------



## JessRex (1 Nov 2021)

MªDoloresDelano dijo:


> Yo tengo una teoría:
> 
> es sabido que Hitler tomaba drogas para mejorar su estado de salud, por ejemplo, *cocaína *y *opiáceos y entre otros*.



Y era extraterrestre también, lo ha dicho la tele .


----------



## JessRex (1 Nov 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Mejor asfixiarse en una buena cámara de gas nazi certificada como el rojazo que eres morenito de piel no-ario eh?



*Marrano sefardí detectado y antifa confeso. Sacad la gasofa*


----------



## Trollaco del copón (1 Nov 2021)

Hubiera librado a Uropa de moros...

OHHH WAIT


----------



## JessRex (1 Nov 2021)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Hubiera librado a Uropa de moros...
> 
> OHHH WAIT



No veo muchos moros ahí, es la *13.ª División de Montaña SS Handschar de croatas y bosnios . Eran musulmanes blancos .*


----------



## Trollaco del copón (1 Nov 2021)

JessRex dijo:


> No veo muchos moros ahí, es la *13.ª División de Montaña SS Handschar de croatas y bosnios . Eran musulmanes blancos .*



MOROS


----------



## JessRex (1 Nov 2021)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> MOROS



Claro que si , como tu y como yo..

Por esa regla de 3 , los cristianos de África son españoles..

Anda que...


----------



## Trollaco del copón (1 Nov 2021)

Moros...

Los cristianos de África son cristianos de África y estaban allí antes que los moros...

Y hoy en día los masacran mientras el ciudadano Bergoglio mira para otro lado


----------



## Uritorco (1 Nov 2021)

JessRex dijo:


> De nada sirve ganar la guerra si cuando te vas a morir nombras sucesor a un masón grado 33 como Juan Carlos el putero.



Los Borbones es la zanahoria que le coló la masonería británica al general. Aunque podemos remontarnos al mismo inicio de su mandato, para encontrarnos que el principal financiero de Franco también era masón, Juan March, entre otras cosas inconfesables. Lo cuenta Guillermo Cabanellas en su obra de dos tomos "La guerra de los mil días". March fue accionista de la agencia EFE, creada en 1939.


Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Moros...
> 
> Los cristianos de África son cristianos de África y estaban allí antes que los moros...
> 
> Y hoy en día los masacran mientras el ciudadano Bergoglio mira para otro lado



No son moros, pues estamos hablando de un problema étnico, no religioso, es decir, independiente de la religión que profesen.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (1 Nov 2021)

Moros


----------



## JessRex (2 Nov 2021)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Moros



Pues si que eres un trolaco si..


----------



## MªDoloresDelano (3 Nov 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> No, no es sabido, es todo propaganda de posguerra para satanizar a quién perdió la guerra.



Bueno, es tu opinión. En aquella época se recetaban drogas, hoy ilegales. No considero que sea satanización. También Sigmund Freud tomaba drogas y es sabido, pues con ello intentaba combatir sus dolencias. Además a Hitler en algunos videos se le ve con parkinson, con temblores en la mano. No creo que se propaganda.


----------



## MªDoloresDelano (3 Nov 2021)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Moros...
> 
> Los cristianos de África son cristianos de África y estaban allí antes que los moros...
> 
> Y hoy en día los masacran mientras el ciudadano Bergoglio mira para otro lado



Jorfe Bergoglio es un farsante, además de un cobarde.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Nov 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Realidad:
> 
> País más beneficiado por el Plan Marshall, con 1.500 millones de dólares (de la época) en menos de cinco años
> 
> ...



Los usanos no querían un gobierno comunista en Italia. Nunca han respetado la voluntad popular.
La RFA no podía salir perdiendo en una comparativa con la RDA .

En cuanto al jefe de asesinos de masas que destruyó el país y a sus gentes, que lo hundió en la miseria moral y económica, sólo decir que sin guerra España hubiera ido mucho mejor. Y de haberla ganado el pueblo y su Gobierno, también.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Dic 2021)

Quien le iba a decir a este hilo que daría para tanto.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Mar 2022)

Pues es cierto


----------

